# NC Meet - Pre-Finals "Practice Run"



## bertholomey

It is time for another one of our NC Meets. Due to my vacation in late September, Finals in October, and Erin's huge blow out in November - this meet will be September 7th.

Hopefully we will get a decent gathering - even though it is a little earlier in the season - it shouldn't be too hot, and for many - it might be the only chance to hear cars that will compete at World Finals. And.....for the many that won't go to Finals, this can kind of be that experience. 

I'll try to put a demo disc together 

I am coordinating this meet with by buddy Mike (Velozity) - that elusive cat that few of us have actually seen 

Where: To Be Determined - it will either be at Mike's house, at a park near Mike's house in Southern Pines / Aberdeen, or at my house near Greensboro

When: Saturday - 9:30am - 7:00pm then dinner for those who want to

Food: We will see - depends on what our final location will be - may do a BBQ

Stuff to bring:

Yourself
A friend / spouse / kids (unless they are rowdy - thinking the kids from Raising Arizona......'FART')
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Favorite Music on discs
Camera
Lawn chair if you want it
Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive critisim and humbly give advice/criticism

Anyone who wants to hang out afterwards we usually go out for dinner.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ


----------



## captainobvious

I'm seriously considering this. I've been wanting to get together with my buds down south, but Erin's G2G is just way too far for me. I'd have to take off Friday and drive down, find a place to stay and either come back Saturday pm or Sunday am. I'm going to keep an eye on this one...


Edit: and with any luck, my build will be much further progressed by then too.


----------



## Notloudenuf

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan now (may/may not have a car at this meet...)


----------



## req

i want to go to there.

let me check my *schedule 
*pronounced as a british person


----------



## jpf150

Mind if a new guy joins? I won't have anything exciting to show off, but would love to hear a true "system". I'm just starting to get into this and would appreciate any help and a great opportunity such as this one.


----------



## claydo

Ill most definately be there!


----------



## claydo

Oh and jpf, new guys are always welcome at these gtgs. I went to my first one last year, met a great group of folks who I had something in common with........its awesome!


----------



## jpf150

Sounds good! I'll definitely try to make it out.


----------



## wdemetrius1

Count me in.

3. Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima.


----------



## bertholomey

req said:


> i want to go to there.
> 
> let me check my *schedule
> *pronounced as a british person


Would that be 'shedule'?


----------



## Navy Chief

Jason,
I am going to put myself down. I have really been looking for a family friendly meet so maybe I can get my wife to go and bring my kids. Is anyone else bringing their wife or kids, my girls are 3 and 6. 

P.S. I finally broke down and added tweeters in my A pillars after hearing your car.


1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan now (may/may not have a car at this meet...)
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima
4) Mark (Navy Chief) satin blue Chevy Silverado


----------



## 05 obs

I can come if I have off, which I should be able to do no problem. I will also let Chithead know and we might ride up that way. I have a 2013 Journey that will have a basic setup in it.


----------



## ErinH

man, I really wish I could attend. I always say I will but that's a pretty substantial drive. if I were a single man, I'd be all over it, though. 

like I always say when you host one of these: maybe one day... 


*sub'd for the fun


----------



## 05 obs

ohh and navy chief i want to hear that setup in the truck it looks insane.


----------



## bertholomey

Navy Chief said:


> Jason,
> I am going to put myself down. I have really been looking for a family friendly meet so maybe I can get my wife to go and bring my kids. Is anyone else bringing their wife or kids, my girls are 3 and 6.
> 
> P.S. I finally broke down and added tweeters in my A pillars after hearing your car.
> 
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
> 2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan now (may/may not have a car at this meet...)
> 3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima
> 4) Mark (Navy Chief) satin blue Chevy Silverado


Wow Mark! Thanks for saying that - you made this rough day a whole lot better! Flying home from Miami - supposed to land at 2200, now it looks like I'll be landing at 0041 

Would be great to see you again D! see if a couple more ATL guys would be up for the convoy  Shame we won't have G&A anymore


----------



## bertholomey

bikinpunk said:


> man, I really wish I could attend. I always say I will but that's a pretty substantial drive. if I were a single man, I'd be all over it, though.
> 
> like I always say when you host one of these: maybe one day...
> 
> 
> *sub'd for the fun


......need to create a business need, and fly on the company dime


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> ......need to create a business need, and fly on the company dime


I don't think I can do that. But I can try. lol.


----------



## claydo

bikinpunk said:


> man, I really wish I could attend. I always say I will but that's a pretty substantial drive. if I were a single man, I'd be all over it, though.
> 
> like I always say when you host one of these: maybe one day...
> 
> 
> *sub'd for the fun


Now I've been arguing for wifey permission to go to Alabama for two weeks! It is a long drive though.......


----------



## claydo

She harumfed about the Atlanta trip........I'm having a hard time convincing her....


----------



## claydo

And by arguing I mean me commiting random acts of honey-do's while whistling "sweet home Alabama" followed by her grumbling "no".


----------



## Navy Chief

05 obs said:


> ohh and navy chief i want to hear that setup in the truck it looks insane.


Thanks I wish my SQL scores were insane, added the tweeters to try to break into the 70s. Next step is to add more EQ.


----------



## 05 obs

Still will be better than mine. Mine is going to be completely stealth since the car only has 1800 miles on it and I am about to have a kid so I dont want anything taking up room or being exposed to being pushed and poked.


----------



## captainobvious

bikinpunk said:


> man, I really wish I could attend. I always say I will but that's a pretty substantial drive. if I were a single man, I'd be all over it, though.
> 
> like I always say when you host one of these: maybe one day...
> 
> 
> *sub'd for the fun


C'mon Erin...If I make the drive from Philly...


----------



## Serieus

i'll be there, may try to get the girlfriend to come with me  lots of system changes since the last meet, maybe a few more this week since i have space in the garage to break out the saws 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan now (may/may not have a car at this meet...)
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima
4) Mark (Navy Chief) satin blue Chevy Silverado
5) Chris (serieus) silver Honda Civic


----------



## decibelle

Count me as a maybe. I'll be in Birmingham so it's a 7.5 hour drive for me now and it's the day before Bama State Finals. 

I want to see everyone though...


----------



## Velozity

Thanks for starting the thread Jason! 

Yeah so everyone is welcome! J and I figured that if we do this at my house or at least in my city then I don't have any excuse not to make it, lol. The Aberdeen/Southern Pines/Pinehurst area is a beautiful place (especially if you like pine trees) and we have all the popular chain restaurants here plus nice new hotels and shopping if anybody wanted to stay over. And if you're a golfer this is your Mecca. We're working on the venue and we'll pass the info along as soon as it's nailed down. If we do the park we'll likely grill some stuff.

And it's definitely a family affair. There's no way my two boys would let me do this without them. So bring the kiddies.


----------



## mtuhuskyfan

Try my hardest to be there, possibly with fiancée.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan now (may/may not have a car at this meet...)
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima
4) Mark (Navy Chief) satin blue Chevy Silverado
5) Chris (serieus) silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (mtuhuskyfan) red Ford Focus.


----------



## Notloudenuf

millerlyte said:


> Count me as a maybe. I'll be in Birmingham so it's a 7.5 hour drive for me now and it's the day before Bama State Finals.
> 
> I want to see everyone though...


We want to see you too.

Hope you can make it.


----------



## captainobvious

I'm a tentative yes right now. It's a long drive (coming from Philadelphia area), but I definitely want to make one of these and this is a good opportunity to do it.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan now (may/may not have a car at this meet...)
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima
4) Mark (Navy Chief) satin blue Chevy Silverado
5) Chris (serieus) silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (mtuhuskyfan) red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazdaspeed 3


.


----------



## captainobvious

Millerlyte said:


> Count me as a maybe. I'll be in Birmingham so it's a 7.5 hour drive for me now and it's the day before Bama State Finals.
> 
> I want to see everyone though...





Notloudenuf said:


> We want to see you too.
> 
> Hope you can make it.



For sure! I want to hear both your system and Grayson's. This will probably be the only time I'm in the area...for quite a long, long time. :mean:


----------



## Notloudenuf

Velozity said:


> Thanks for starting the thread Jason!
> 
> Yeah so everyone is welcome! J and I figured that if we do this at my house or at least in my city then I don't have any excuse not to make it, lol. The Aberdeen/Southern Pines/Pinehurst area is a beautiful place (especially if you like pine trees) and we have all the popular chain restaurants here plus nice new hotels and shopping if anybody wanted to stay over. And if you're a golfer this is your Mecca. We're working on the venue and we'll pass the info along as soon as it's nailed down. If we do the park we'll likely grill some stuff.
> 
> And it's definitely a family affair. There's no way my two boys would let me do this without them. So bring the kiddies.


And Southern Pines is actually 30 mins closer than Jason's house.


----------



## strakele

captainobvious said:


> For sure! I want to hear both your system and Grayson's. This will probably be the only time I'm in the area...for quite a long, long time. :mean:


Man I'd love to make this, but I'll still be in Dallas and it's over 16 hours one way. Just can't do it


----------



## req

i just inquired the wife. i think she is at work right now. ill let you all know


----------



## captainobvious

Hope it's a go Andy...I still haven't heard you're system yet and want to check out those Mosconi's, Pdsp and Flatlyne's


----------



## ErinH

millerlyte said:


> Count me as a maybe. I'll be in Birmingham so it's a 7.5 hour drive for me now and it's the day before Bama State Finals.
> 
> I want to see everyone though...


that's why I don't plan on competing anymore after this year. I'm having to choose between events like this and competitions. It stinks. I don't dislike comps... I just like GTGs more. Less 'formal'. And it's cheaper.


----------



## ike3000

I'd love to come! I'm a newb just getting into 2-way active systems and don't plan to compete, but I definitely want to hear what a great system sounds like and maybe get some pointers. 

Shaun (ike3000), grey Tacoma


----------



## bigdwiz

I'm in the middle of selling and building a house, but if at ALL possible, I'll be there! Doubt I'll have much of a system together, but it will be great to meet you guys in person and check out your systems.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan now (may/may not have a car at this meet...)
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima
4) Mark (Navy Chief) satin blue Chevy Silverado
5) Chris (serieus) silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (mtuhuskyfan) red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) Gray Scion xB


----------



## Velozity

ike3000 said:


> I'd love to come! I'm a newb just getting into 2-way active systems and don't plan to compete, but I definitely want to hear what a great system sounds like and maybe get some pointers.
> 
> Shaun (ike3000), grey Tacoma




Come on down! 'Newbs' are what keeps this grassroots hobby going. We were all there at one point.


----------



## mtuhuskyfan

And if you're wondering who I am I used to be here under a different SN, I think you all should get it though, lol.


----------



## Notloudenuf

mtuhuskyfan said:


> And if you're wondering who I am I used to be here under a different SN, I think you all should get it though, lol.


I know who you are :laugh:


----------



## mtuhuskyfan

After having the Focus for 2 years I finally got my system installed a few months ago, lol. It's still not finished, need to deaden doors and remount mids better as well as tune, but hopefully I will be able to get some good advice and notes from the meet.


----------



## BigAl205

This looks very tempting. Let me confer with my publicist.


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> This looks very tempting. Let me confer with my publicist.


Your people can contact my people


----------



## bertholomey

mtuhuskyfan said:


> After having the Focus for 2 years I finally got my system installed a few months ago, lol. It's still not finished, need to deaden doors and remount mids better as well as tune, but hopefully I will be able to get some good advice and notes from the meet.


That is good to hear Rich - looking forward to seeing / hearing your set up.


----------



## mtuhuskyfan

bertholomey said:


> That is good to hear Rich - looking forward to seeing / hearing your set up.


Just looked at your BRZ build thread and all I can say is wow. My install doesn't even come close to approaching that.


----------



## claydo

This looks like another good one Jay! Hope you long haulers can make it, would be great to see ya again ally, and I've had several conversations with you capn. So I'm looking forward to meeting you, and hearing those b&g planars! I contiplated those neo10's for a while myself.......just couldn't find room. Hating that graysons not gonna be close enough, the lancer is always a treat, would love to hear those updates. Oh, and after your vid, ally, I hope to see that "floating" 15 in action!


----------



## claydo

And, al, I hope your"people" can make it work! Need more sub envy for motivation!


----------



## claydo

Good timing to guys, I need a deadline for my fiberglassing project.......my doors sound great, but look like fido's ass. Yes, I finally found the balls to cut them, and upgrade to 8's.


----------



## dgr932

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan now (may/may not have a car at this meet...)
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima
4) Mark (Navy Chief) satin blue Chevy Silverado
5) Chris (serieus) silver Honda Civic
6) Dustin (Dgr932) blue Ford Explorer (pending amps get here in time)


----------



## claydo

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ2)
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan now (may/may not have a car at this meet...)
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima
4)Mark (Navy Chief) satin blue Chevy Silverado
5) Chris (serieus) silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (mtuhuskyfan) red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) gray Scion xB. 
9) Clay (claydo) red cobalt
10) Dustin( dgr932) blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) ally (millerlyte) black Monte.........maybe
12) al (bigal) Honda element..........maybe
13) Mike (velozity) Toyota sequoia? I think.


----------



## claydo

I think I got everyone.........


----------



## captainobvious

claydo said:


> This looks like another good one Jay! Hope you long haulers can make it, would be great to see ya again ally, and I've had several conversations with you capn. So I'm looking forward to meeting you, and hearing those b&g planars! I contiplated those neo10's for a while myself.......just couldn't find room. Hating that graysons not gonna be close enough, the lancer is always a treat, would love to hear those updates. Oh, and after your vid, ally, I hope to see that "floating" 15 in action!



Thanks Clay, same here!

There may be a wrinkle in the neo10 plan though. Since they arent going to fit in the kicks, I'm going pillars. And since that is the case, I've ordered the new neo8"S" version. I'll see what fits and sounds best and go with that 

Either way, looking forward to meeting up with you guys face to face.


----------



## claydo

That still works haven't heard them either, but they look pretty sweet on bowdowns pillars so that should be awesome! Hope we get a good turnout for you travellers! What will be your travel time?


----------



## captainobvious

Probably between 6-7 hours each way. :/


----------



## claydo

Ouch, after my last two trips (Atlanta and TN.) Having this one two hours away will be nice.


----------



## jp88

Man I would really like to go to this. I will have to see if I can slip approval past the bosswoman.
Why is it that these events are always on the other side of I95?


----------



## Navy Chief

claydo said:


> I think I got everyone.........


You missed Shaun (ike3000) from page 2 I just added him to the end

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ2)
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan now (may/may not have a car at this meet...)
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima
4) Mark (Navy Chief) satin blue Chevy Silverado
5) Chris (serieus) silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (mtuhuskyfan) red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) gray Scion xB. 
9) Clay (claydo) red cobalt
10) Dustin( dgr932) blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) Honda element..........maybe
13) Mike (velozity) Toyota sequoia? I think
14) Shaun (ike3000), grey Tacoma


----------



## claydo

Cool, thanks chief!


----------



## 05 obs

add me 

05 obs- Adam 2013 dodge journey


----------



## claydo

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan now (may/may not have a car at this meet...)
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima
4) Mark (Navy Chief) satin blue Chevy Silverado
5) Chris (serieus) silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (mtuhuskyfan) red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) gray Scion xB.*
9) Clay (claydo) red cobalt
10) Dustin( dgr932) blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) Honda element..........maybe
13) Mike (velozity) Toyota sequoia? I think
14) Shaun (ike3000), grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) red gmc


----------



## claydo

There ya go.......


----------



## GLN305

I plan on making this as well. Any hotel recommendations? Thinking I may drive up Friday and stay to make life easier.

Glenn (GLN305) Red Reg Cab GMC


----------



## claydo

Maybe someone else could help ya on lodging, I'm two hours out, and don't know the area.


----------



## claydo

But I can add you to the list!


----------



## mtuhuskyfan

Damn, 14 to 16 people as of now, going to be a big event.


----------



## claydo

Yes looks good so far, but in my experience 5% back out, and 20% just don't show......


----------



## claydo

So, if we can get 30, then ill get excited!


----------



## Navy Chief

GLN305 said:


> Any hotel recommendations?


Sleep in the back of your truck, it is plenty cushy back there.


----------



## req

my wife didnt reply to me yesterday. ill ask again lol.

but you forgot me on the list :'(


----------



## captainobvious

req said:


> my wife didnt reply to me yesterday. ill ask again lol.
> 
> but you forgot me on the list :'(



1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan now (may/may not have a car at this meet...)
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima
4) Mark (Navy Chief) satin blue Chevy Silverado
5) Chris (serieus) silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (mtuhuskyfan) red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) gray Scion xB.*
9) Clay (claydo) red cobalt
10) Dustin( dgr932) blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) Honda element..........maybe
13) Mike (velozity) Toyota sequoia? I think
14) Shaun (ike3000), grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) red gmc 
17) Andy (req) silver VW GTi


There ya go


----------



## mumbles

Going to try to make this one for sure... got a "work" thing on Sunday, but I can hopefully skip out on it 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan now (may/may not have a car at this meet...)
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima
4) Mark (Navy Chief) satin blue Chevy Silverado
5) Chris (serieus) silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (mtuhuskyfan) red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) gray Scion xB.*
9) Clay (claydo) red cobalt
10) Dustin( dgr932) blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) Honda element..........maybe
13) Mike (velozity) Toyota sequoia? I think
14) Shaun (ike3000), grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) red gmc 
17) Andy (req) silver VW GTi
18) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 69 Camaro


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> 17) Andy (req) silver VW GTi
> 
> 
> There ya go


Again - where is that 'THANKS' button when we need it 



EeeDeeEye said:


> Going to try to make this one for sure... got a "work" thing on Sunday, but I can hopefully skip out on it
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
> 2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan now (may/may not have a car at this meet...)
> 3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima
> 4) Mark (Navy Chief) satin blue Chevy Silverado
> 5) Chris (serieus) silver Honda Civic
> 6) Richard (mtuhuskyfan) red Ford Focus.
> 7) Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazdaspeed 3
> 8) Dereck (bigdwiz) gray Scion xB.*
> 9) Clay (claydo) red cobalt
> 10) Dustin( dgr932) blue ford explorer,pending amps
> 11) Ally (millerlyte) black Monte.........maybe
> 12) Al (bigal) Honda element..........maybe
> 13) Mike (velozity) Toyota sequoia? I think
> 14) Shaun (ike3000), grey Tacoma
> 15) Adam (05obs) Dodge journey
> 16) Glenn (gln305) red gmc
> 17) Andy (req) silver VW GTi
> 18) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 69 Camaro


That would be awesome Eric if you can make it. That Camaro was a show stopper! I'm planning on adding some pics of various items to this thread to make it a bit more exciting, and that 69 will certainly be featured! hopefully I'll get to hear the system as well. 

well, I can't wait


----------



## Velozity

GLN305 said:


> I plan on making this as well. Any hotel recommendations? Thinking I may drive up Friday and stay to make life easier.
> 
> Glenn (GLN305) Red Reg Cab GMC



Top two recommendations:
Hampton Inn Aberdeen (relatively new and nice)
Holiday Inn Express Southern Pines (relatively new and nice)

We also have: Residence Inn, Homewood Suites, Comfort Suites, Best Western, Super 8, Sleep Inn, Courtyard Marriot, we pretty much have them all. This is a BIG time golf destination so hotels are not in short supply.

As far as restaurants:

Outback
Olive Garden
Bonefish Grille
Chili's
Tripp's 
Texas Steakhouse
Applebee's
Ruby Tuesday
The Hickory Tavern
Longhorn Steakhouse (not even open yet but will be by then)
Jimmy John's (not even open yet but will be by then)
Firefly Kitchen
Mellow Mushroom
Cracker Barrel
Golden Corrall
...and many other places including everything fast food.


----------



## claydo

Eric, it would be sweet to see your camaro again! That thing was so full of machined billet, I don't think I soaked it all in last time......even though I think I stared at it for an hour. Do you have tunes now?


----------



## req

this might be the biggest east coast meet yet...

what about minibox, drake, jman, and the rest of the NC crew jason?








oh yea, thanks. hehe.


----------



## bertholomey

I haven't he'd the time to PM the casual DIYMA folks who may have not seen this thread yet. I will though  

Thanks Mike for the hotel info - good stuff


----------



## BigAl205

So is the location set for Mike's house?


----------



## 05 obs

hatedguy is in nc also, we worked at the same shop at different times. and im still trying to get chithead to go so we can caravan up there.


----------



## Serieus

req said:


> this might be the biggest east coast meet yet...
> 
> what about minibox, drake, jman, and the rest of the NC crew jason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea, thanks. hehe.


i don't know, i think the last meet jason held last fall had like 30 people or something signed up (too lazy to dig up the post) -- too bad only about half of that showed up


----------



## claydo

Yes, signing up and showing up are two different things....... damn life getting in the way of important stuff.......


----------



## chithead

05 obs said:


> hatedguy is in nc also, we worked at the same shop at different times. and im still trying to get chithead to go so we can caravan up there.


Oooh... I best not say anything just yet. Not the best track record on my part for being able to make it... although I do owe some items to other members here. So may have to attend just to pass on the pieces.


----------



## 05 obs

whatever you have to tell yourself to make it!


----------



## chithead

05 obs said:


> whatever you have to tell yourself to make it!


Well it would also be cool to hang out and hear some good quality audio installs


----------



## BigAl205

It's not a GTG without Ryan, also.


----------



## claydo

Big al, is that "hacksaw" Jim duggan in your sig?


----------



## GLN305

Navy Chief said:


> Sleep in the back of your truck, it is plenty cushy back there.


Ya know, that's not that bad of an idea! LOL


----------



## GLN305

Thanks! It drives me nuts to try and interpret reviews on websites to decide if a hotel is decent.



Velozity said:


> Top two recommendations:
> Hampton Inn Aberdeen (relatively new and nice)
> Holiday Inn Express Southern Pines (relatively new and nice)
> 
> We also have: Residence Inn, Homewood Suites, Comfort Suites, Best Western, Super 8, Sleep Inn, Courtyard Marriot, we pretty much have them all. This is a BIG time golf destination so hotels are not in short supply.
> 
> As far as restaurants:
> 
> Outback
> Olive Garden
> Bonefish Grille
> Chili's
> Tripp's
> Texas Steakhouse
> Applebee's
> Ruby Tuesday
> The Hickory Tavern
> Longhorn Steakhouse (not even open yet but will be by then)
> Jimmy John's (not even open yet but will be by then)
> Firefly Kitchen
> Mellow Mushroom
> Cracker Barrel
> Golden Corrall
> ...and many other places including everything fast food.


----------



## Velozity

BigAl205 said:


> So is the location set for Mike's house?




Since this looks like it may be a large turnout we'll have this at the park. I'm working on reserving the shelter or one of the multipurpose rooms in the rec center so we have a roof over our heads if it decides to rain. Getting the shelter means getting the grills so that's plan A. 

Aberbeen Lake Park - Aberdeen, NC


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> It's not a GTG without Ryan, also.


It would be cool to get the Florida boys here again - Slade and Neil.


----------



## captainobvious

Indeed, I'd like to meet Ryan in person as well. He was kind enough to lend me drivers to test a while back when I was demoing widebanders in the Lancer, asking for nothing in return. What a nice guy.


----------



## Mic10is

captainobvious said:


> Indeed, I'd like to meet Ryan in person as well. He was kind enough to lend me drivers to test a while back when I was demoing widebanders in the Lancer, asking for nothing in return. What a nice guy.


be careful what you wish for b/c you can never Un-meet Ryan Slade

that dude can make an impression on people


----------



## decibelle

Mic10is said:


> be careful what you wish for b/c you can never Un-meet Ryan Slade
> 
> that dude can make an impression on people


----------



## mtuhuskyfan

Does anyone care if I bring my dog again? People seemed to like her the last time.


----------



## BigAl205

claydo said:


> Big al, is that "hacksaw" Jim duggan in your sig?


yup



mtuhuskyfan said:


> Does anyone care if I bring my dog again? People seemed to like her the last time.


As long as I can bring my pistol


----------



## claydo

BigAl205 said:


> yup
> 
> I thought it was, in that case leave the pistol at home.......tote a 2x4!


----------



## claydo

millerlyte said:


>


They say a pictures worth a thousand words........this one might be good for 2000.


----------



## claydo

And yes capn. he leaves an impression, have had the pleasure of meeting slade twice now, helluva Guy.


----------



## claydo

And having him and al on the same thread means any post could double ya over.......so no drinks, next post could put it through your nose........


----------



## mtuhuskyfan

BigAl205 said:


> yup
> 
> As long as I can bring my pistol


I forgot you have no soul and hate pets


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> be careful what you wish for b/c you can never Un-meet Ryan Slade
> 
> that dude can make an impression on people


I'm glad there is a big smiley after that - some would start throwing words like pot and kettle around  




mtuhuskyfan said:


> Does anyone care if I bring my dog again? People seemed to like her the last time.


How could I say no to a face like this?


----------



## req

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=8kW6NcG4-cCtr4WR1oaEJw&bvm=bv.48705608,d.dmg


the wife requested the time off. i spoke with her this morning. so carly and myself should be there


----------



## BigAl205

mtuhuskyfan said:


> I forgot you have no soul and hate pets


Especially ones that like to bark at the wind for 7 hours straight


----------



## captainobvious

req said:


> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=8kW6NcG4-cCtr4WR1oaEJw&bvm=bv.48705608,d.dmg
> 
> 
> the wife requested the time off. i spoke with her this morning. so carly and myself should be there



Niiiice! I'll finally get to hear the gti


----------



## slade1274

BigAl205 said:


> It's not a GTG without Ryan, also.


Can't commit at this point... it's on the calender as a place holder



captainobvious said:


> Indeed, I'd like to meet Ryan in person as well. He was kind enough to lend me drivers to test a while back when I was demoing widebanders in the Lancer, asking for nothing in return. What a nice guy.


Thanks Steve, would like to meet you as well!


millerlyte said:


>


SMH.... I think there was a worse one taken as well



claydo said:


> They say a pictures worth a thousand words........this one might be good for 2000.


Or maybe just one.....


----------



## slade1274

Mic10is said:


> be careful what you wish for b/c you can never Un-meet Ryan Slade
> 
> that dude can make an impression on people


Thanks Pot, the Kettle appreciates your feedback.:laugh:


----------



## Mic10is

slade1274 said:


> Thanks Pot, the Kettle appreciates your feedback.:laugh:


We need to have dinner at Demos in Lebanon TN again, Im pretty sure that waitress didnt follow our retirement plan


----------



## slade1274

Hell, she's probably retired already.


----------



## mumbles

bertholomey said:


> That would be awesome Eric if you can make it. That Camaro was a show stopper! I'm planning on adding some pics of various items to this thread to make it a bit more exciting, and that 69 will certainly be featured! hopefully I'll get to hear the system as well.


Thanks Jason! Hopefully the system will be ready...


----------



## mumbles

claydo said:


> Eric, it would be sweet to see your camaro again! That thing was so full of machined billet, I don't think I soaked it all in last time......even though I think I stared at it for an hour. Do you have tunes now?


Thanks Clay... I didn't get to listen to your Cobalt last time, so put me down for a listen this time 

I yanked my PPI amps and sold them to another board member. They were replaced by JL 900/5's, so I'm in the middle of re-wiring everything...


----------



## bertholomey

slade1274 said:


> SMH.... I think there was a worse one taken as well
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe just one.....


Was it this one?



Or was it this one?


----------



## Serieus

the park looks like a good place, would be awesome to see neil and ryan again. i want to hear the mini now that there's more of a tune rather than being stuck with the ms8's madness and i totally forgot to listen to the ridgeline


----------



## mumbles

Hey guys, I just posted a question in the "System Design" section... For those familiar with my car or if you just want to help I guy out, please cruise on over and respond...
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/system-design-help-me-choose-equipment-my-car/151303-dilemma-new-vs-old.html#post1924732


----------



## slade1274

Well played Jason.....


----------



## BigAl205

bertholomey said:


> Was it this one?


I'm coining a new phrase: "Some pictures are worth a thousand WTFs"


:laugh:


----------



## mtuhuskyfan

Debating if I have the time, the drive and the want to redo my system before the meetup. Thinking of trying a 3 way setup with the Fountek FR88EXs I already have but not sure if I want to.


----------



## claydo

Do eet! I'm in full rebuild mode, these meets are excellent motivators!


----------



## claydo

BigAl205 said:


> I'm coining a new phrase: "Some pictures are worth a thousand WTFs"
> 
> 
> :laugh:


And so it begins....... I need some laughs!


----------



## EditTim

BigAl205 said:


> I'm coining a new phrase: "Some pictures are worth a thousand WTFs"
> 
> 
> :laugh:


:lol:



claydo said:


> Do eet! I'm in full rebuild mode, these meets are excellent motivators!


Hell yeah they are! This will be my final deadline, me thinks... I want my system to be finished and tuned by then 

So count me in for now, I will try to make it. Looks like a great opportunity to meet some you Northerners, maybe...

Looks to be about 5 1/2-6 hours for Atlanta, so not too bad... 


1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan now (may/may not have a car at this meet...)
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima
4) Mark (Navy Chief) satin blue Chevy Silverado
5) Chris (serieus) silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (mtuhuskyfan) red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) gray Scion xB.*
9) Clay (claydo) red cobalt
10) Dustin( dgr932) blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) Honda element..........maybe
13) Mike (velozity) Toyota sequoia? I think
14) Shaun (ike3000), grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) red gmc 
17) Andy (req) silver VW GTi
18) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 69 Camaro
19) Tim (EditTim) silver e39 540i/6.....maybe


----------



## claydo

Yup travelin' sucks, made that same trip this spring! On the bright side though, you could be in Philly or Alabama like others!


----------



## captainobvious

claydo said:


> Yup travelin' sucks, made that same trip this spring! On the bright side though, you could be in* Philly* or Alabama like others!






I'm at least staying there for two days to break up the long haul


----------



## claydo

Word, I don't blame ya....


----------



## slade1274

Yep, I'm 610/676 miles depending if Mike or Jason's place.... it was brutal last time. Broke the ride on the way up in Atl with some friends- ride home was spent with some time sleeping in the back of the Ridgeline in a rest stop.


----------



## claydo

Damn, that is a journey..........


----------



## fullergoku

Count me in if you guys don't mind a newbie coming!!!


----------



## claydo

Come on out, you'll most definately be welcome!


----------



## Navy Chief

fullergoku said:


> Count me in if you guys don't mind a newbie coming!!!


New guys are always welcome, please list your real name and car so we can add you to the list.


----------



## slade1274

claydo said:


> Damn, that is a journey..........


Not to mention <20mpg......


----------



## mtuhuskyfan

fullergoku said:


> Count me in if you guys don't mind a newbie coming!!!


Absolutely, we were all newbies once, had to learn somehow. Hell, I still consider myself rather a newbie, lol.


----------



## claydo

slade1274 said:


> Not to mention <20mpg......


Adds up don't it.....


----------



## mtuhuskyfan

Damn, Ryan, what are you driving now. Last I saw you were in the BMW but thought I read somewhere you don't drive that anymore, but never saw what you do drive.


----------



## claydo

Still would be nice to have ya though........


----------



## req

slade1274 said:


> Yep, I'm 610/676 miles depending if Mike or Jason's place.... it was brutal last time. Broke the ride on the way up in Atl with some friends- ride home was spent with some time sleeping in the back of the Ridgeline in a rest stop.


been there, done that.

on my way to\from finals in TN i slept in the gti. 12+ hours each way :worried:


----------



## claydo

req said:


> been there, done that.
> 
> on my way to\from finals in TN i slept in the gti. 12+ hours each way :worried:


Damn req, if you can sleep in a gti.........you know you are tired....


----------



## claydo

Must not be very big either......LOL


----------



## claydo

I could sleep "on" a gti, no way "in".......


----------



## SilkySlim

EditTim said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> I have way to much going on, but the family and I will try to make it. Timing just sucks I am a big maybe though. Thinking about getting more involved after 15+ years away. Would love to see these in person. Don't think I'll have the car ready though.
> 
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
> 2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan now (may/may not have a car at this meet...)
> 3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima
> 4) Mark (Navy Chief) satin blue Chevy Silverado
> 5) Chris (serieus) silver Honda Civic
> 6) Richard (mtuhuskyfan) red Ford Focus.
> 7) Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazdaspeed 3
> 8) Dereck (bigdwiz) gray Scion xB.*
> 9) Clay (claydo) red cobalt
> 10) Dustin( dgr932) blue ford explorer,pending amps
> 11) Ally (millerlyte) black Monte.........maybe
> 12) Al (bigal) Honda element..........maybe
> 13) Mike (velozity) Toyota sequoia? I think
> 14) Shaun (ike3000), grey Tacoma
> 15) Adam (05obs) Dodge journey
> 16) Glenn (gln305) red gmc
> 17) Andy (req) silver VW GTi
> 18) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 69 Camaro
> 19) Tim (EditTim) silver e39 540i/6.....maybe


20) Chad (Silkyslim) Black E39 big maybe


----------



## ike3000

fullergoku said:


> Count me in if you guys don't mind a newbie coming!!!


i'm a noob and i'll be there. doooooooooo it!!!


----------



## claydo

SilkySlim said:


> 20) Chad (Silkyslim) Black E39 big maybe


Hey, a big maybe is better than "I can't" !


----------



## 05 obs

ohh i am a newb to sq too, my spl setups were alright and my daily groundpounders were nice but never done a more sq/stealth type setup. once i find a processor i will get this all in thre.


----------



## fullergoku

Ok real name Richard car 2008 BMW 550i


----------



## slade1274

mtuhuskyfan said:


> Damn, Ryan, what are you driving now. Last I saw you were in the BMW but thought I read somewhere you don't drive that anymore, but never saw what you do drive.


Last meet saw my Ridgeline build, but probably reclaiming the BMW from the wife in the next month. Not certain what will replace the ridge- but it will most likely be for her.


----------



## claydo

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan now (may/may not have a car at this meet...)
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima
4) Mark (Navy Chief) satin blue Chevy Silverado
5) Chris (serieus) silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (mtuhuskyfan) red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) gray Scion xB.*
9) Clay (claydo) red cobalt
10) Dustin( dgr932) blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) Honda element..........maybe
13) Mike (velozity) Toyota sequoia? I think
14) Shaun (ike3000), grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) red gmc
17) Andy (req) silver VW GTi
18) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 69 Camaro
19) Tim (EditTim) silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
20) chad (Silkyslim) black e39......maybe
21) Richard (fullergoku) BMW 550
22) Dean (slammer) is350
23) James (jpf150) f150


----------



## Slammer

claydo said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
> 2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan now (may/may not have a car at this meet...)
> 3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima
> 4) Mark (Navy Chief) satin blue Chevy Silverado
> 5) Chris (serieus) silver Honda Civic
> 6) Richard (mtuhuskyfan) red Ford Focus.
> 7) Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazdaspeed 3
> 8) Dereck (bigdwiz) gray Scion xB.*
> 9) Clay (claydo) red cobalt
> 10) Dustin( dgr932) blue ford explorer,pending amps
> 11) Ally (millerlyte) black Monte.........maybe
> 12) Al (bigal) Honda element..........maybe
> 13) Mike (velozity) Toyota sequoia? I think
> 14) Shaun (ike3000), grey Tacoma
> 15) Adam (05obs) Dodge journey
> 16) Glenn (gln305) red gmc
> 17) Andy (req) silver VW GTi
> 18) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 69 Camaro
> 19) Tim (EditTim) silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
> 20) chad (Silkyslim) black e39......maybe
> 21) Richard (fullergoku) BMW 550


22) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350

Schedule checks out, so I will be there. Plan to do more listening than playing, as I am new to this and quite sure I will be humbled after hearing some of the cars that are going to be at this meet.


----------



## Navy Chief

I don't see this much turnout at an actual competition. At this point you might as well make this a sanctioned competition event.


----------



## jpf150

I posted earlier, but my schedule looks clear right now. Add me to the list.

James(jpf150) Ford F150

big surprise on the vehicle huh?


----------



## bertholomey

Navy Chief said:


> I don't see this much turnout at an actual competition. At this point you might as well make this a sanctioned competition event.


Funny thing is......many would not come because they like the G2G feel a lot more than the comp scene.


----------



## slade1274

Plus; comp tunes and fun tunes are two different animals for many. GTG are about fun and passion for the hobby tuning to your preference, not striving to hit a subjectively judged benchmark.


----------



## mtuhuskyfan

bertholomey said:


> Funny thing is......many would not come because they like the G2G feel a lot more than the comp scene.


I fully agree here.


----------



## Velozity

bertholomey said:


> Funny thing is......many would not come because they like the G2G feel a lot more than the comp scene.





slade1274 said:


> Plus; comp tunes and fun tunes are two different animals for many. GTG are about fun and passion for the hobby tuning to your preference, not striving to hit a subjectively judged benchmark.




I agree with Jason and Slade, and I'm a seasoned competitor. Besides, we can't accept money for a show on park grounds. 

HOWEVER... 

If you guys wanted to do a peoples' choice award for everyone's favorite install, that may be good clean fun.

Side note, how do you guys feel about grilling lunch? Or order in (pizza, barbecue, chicken)? Or would you rather caravan to a restaurant?


----------



## BigAl205

I prefer to sit on my ass and have food brought to me, so restaurant


----------



## claydo

If everyone shows, we will all be too busy listening! So I vote grill, or order in. Whoever grills might miss something as well..........so maybe bring your own or get some cash together for some delivery....gotta Jimmy Johns local?


----------



## claydo

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan now (may/may not have a car at this meet...)
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima
4) Mark (Navy Chief) satin blue Chevy Silverado
5) Chris (serieus) silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (mtuhuskyfan) red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) gray Scion xB.*
9) Clay (claydo) red cobalt
10) Dustin( dgr932) blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) Honda element..........maybe
13) Mike (velozity) Toyota sequoia? I think
14) Shaun (ike3000), grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) red gmc
17) Andy (req) silver VW GTi
18) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 69 Camaro
19) Tim (EditTim) silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
20) chad (Silkyslim) black e39......maybe
21) Richard (fullergoku) BMW 550
22) Dean (slammer) is350
23) James (jpf150) f150
24) ? (Crazyirish) on foot


----------



## slade1274

claydo said:


> If everyone shows, we will all be too busy listening! So I vote grill, or order in. Whoever grills might miss something as well..........so maybe bring your own or get some cash together for some delivery....gotta Jimmy Johns local?


You've been to Jason's.... Not much "local"


----------



## bertholomey

Velozity said:


> Since this looks like it may be a large turnout we'll have this at the park. I'm working on reserving the shelter or one of the multipurpose rooms in the rec center so we have a roof over our heads if it decides to rain. Getting the shelter means getting the grills so that's plan A.
> 
> Aberbeen Lake Park - Aberdeen, NC


Yeh, but this extravaganza is taking place in the metropolis of Aberdeen


----------



## req

lol @ metropolis haha.


----------



## slade1274

Thanks, didn't realize the location decision had been narrowed down to Mike's neck of the woods.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Velozity said:


> Side note, how do you guys feel about grilling lunch? Or order in (pizza, barbecue, chicken)? Or would you rather caravan to a restaurant?


I don't want to waste valuable listening time by spending 2 hours getting lunch.  So if someplace will deliver or we can order in I will chip in.

Whatever the group decides on, however, I will go along with.


----------



## jpf150

Are there grills by the shelter? If so I wouldn't mind cooking out. I'd be more than happy to bring some stuff and probably even cook. Tentative on my attendance that is..


----------



## ike3000

jpf150 said:


> Are there grills by the shelter? If so I wouldn't mind cooking out. I'd be more than happy to bring some stuff and probably even cook. Tentative on my attendance that is..


I wouldn't mind getting in on grilled food. I can help man the grill as well. We can get frozen patties, hot dogs, buns, etc. from Costco and everyone throw in some cash. 

does Southern Pines have a Costco?


----------



## Notloudenuf

jpf150 said:


> Are there grills by the shelter? If so I wouldn't mind cooking out. I'd be more than happy to bring some stuff and probably even cook. Tentative on my attendance that is..


according to the website yes


----------



## jpf150

Notloudenuf said:


> according to the website yes


Awesome, thanks. I thought I saw one in the picture but I've never been there. Once time gets closer lets start a list of what/how much food is needed. Then we could go from there.


----------



## captainobvious

I'm up for whatever as well. But grilling onsite would probably be the best option if people want to get plenty of demo time in. Burgers/dogs/bbq chicken are all fairly easy and quick on the grill. Plus we can bring things as well (utensils, chips, salads, drinks, etc).

We can always do a dinner or drinks out somewhere later that night too for those hanging around


----------



## crazyirish

I'll do my best to be there. Unlikely I will have any sort of vehicle to show off, but I look forward to seeing it done right.


----------



## claydo

slade1274 said:


> You've been to Jason's.... Not much "local"


True, but I don't know the southern pines area..........btw, Jason's house is damn near city livin' compared to.my place in bfe!


----------



## fullergoku

You know BFE can be a good place never been to Egypt!!!


----------



## claydo

I love it, but I'm 30 minutes from everything....


----------



## Serieus

i'd prefer grill or order in  i'd be willing to help grill. i make awesome hamburgers, ask our daily mcdonalds customers :laugh::laugh:


----------



## claydo

Serieus said:


> i'd prefer grill or order in  i'd be willing to help grill. i make awesome hamburgers, ask our daily mcdonalds customers :laugh::laugh:


Ah, the art of the Burger hustle...... I too slung beef, years ago, for a chick named wendy.


----------



## 05 obs

I am a chef, I can help with the grilling and everything but I won't try and spend too much time behind the grill. I want to hear some cars!


----------



## Serieus

claydo said:


> Ah, the art of the Burger hustle...... I too slung beef, years ago, for a chick named wendy.


easy paychecks, can't complain


----------



## claydo

Word.


----------



## carter1010

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan now (may/may not have a car at this meet...)
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima
4) Mark (Navy Chief) satin blue Chevy Silverado
5) Chris (serieus) silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (mtuhuskyfan) red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) gray Scion xB.*
9) Clay (claydo) red cobalt
10) Dustin( dgr932) blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) Honda element..........maybe
13) Mike (velozity) Toyota sequoia? I think
14) Shaun (ike3000), grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) red gmc
17) Andy (req) silver VW GTi
18) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 69 Camaro
19) Tim (EditTim) silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
20) chad (Silkyslim) black e39......maybe
21) Richard (fullergoku) BMW 550
22) Dean (slammer) is350
23) James (jpf150) f150
24) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
25) Brian (carter1010) Cavalier


----------



## claydo

Awesome, been wanting to hear those midbasses!


----------



## claydo

Did ya get your body filler adherance issues straight?


----------



## Slammer

I'm a newb and this will be my first time attending a meet but really think grilling at the event would be more fun. I'm trying my best to get my system tuned and some good CDs together for this one. I had to cancel at the last minute for the Spring meet and am really looking forward to hearing some great systems in September!


----------



## req

this looks like its turning out to be rad...


----------



## ike3000

Slammer said:


> I'm a newb and this will be my first time attending a meet but really think grilling at the event would be more fun. I'm trying my best to get my system tuned and some good CDs together for this one. I had to cancel at the last minute for the Spring meet and am really looking forward to hearing some great systems in September!


Glad I won't be the only newb! Interested in hearing a system in a 2nd gen IS. I had a 2005 1st gen and it was a fun car to drive...wish I was able to keep it. I would like to get an IS again, but it will take a lot of convincing the wife.


----------



## captainobvious

Velozity said:


> Since this looks like it may be a large turnout we'll have this at the park. I'm working on reserving the shelter or one of the multipurpose rooms in the rec center so we have a roof over our heads if it decides to rain. Getting the shelter means getting the grills so that's plan A.
> 
> Aberbeen Lake Park - Aberdeen, NC


Looks like a nice park and a great pavillion

EDIT: And for rental for the hours we're talking, it could be a little pricey too. Do you want to take a collection? Or at the very least, will you accept donations toward the fee since we're all using it?

.


----------



## req

that sounds like a great idea


----------



## mumbles

I'm in for a donation...


----------



## req

i just realized i cant go. i have tickets to to to new york city to see the blue man group that saturday. for some reason i didnt put 2+2 together and i have had the tickets for a while, i guess it wasnt on my mind.

what a ****in bummer :'(


----------



## bertholomey

req said:


> i just realized i cant go. i have tickets to to to new york city to see the blue man group that saturday. for some reason i didnt put 2+2 together and i have had the tickets for a while, i guess it wasnt on my mind.
> 
> what a ****in bummer :'(


Desiring to watch some blue guys versus listening to great cars and hanging with very cool guys / gals = Fail!


----------



## claydo

I'd sell them tickets.....


----------



## BigAl205

spam spam spam


----------



## captainobvious

I agree! Go see those blue fawkers next time they're in town !


----------



## req

no i am traveling to new york city for the weekend to meet with a very close friend of mine and his lady partner for his birthday, and while we are there we are seeing the blumanz. hotel is ordered, tickets for the bus ride up, tickets for the show. its already planned.

sux. :toilet:


----------



## claydo

Oh,well......was looking forward to hearing the gti, and meeting you........maybe next time.


----------



## Slammer

ike3000 said:


> Glad I won't be the only newb! Interested in hearing a system in a 2nd gen IS. I had a 2005 1st gen and it was a fun car to drive...wish I was able to keep it. I would like to get an IS again, but it will take a lot of convincing the wife.


We newbs will have to park together. Ha! Take her for a ride in an IS350, should be all the convincing she needs. Plush leather, smooth quiet ride, and pretty damn quick to boot. Stock 350 does 0-60 in 5.1. Not bad......


----------



## BigAl205

Removed req, added chithead. This thing is looking good 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan now (may/may not have a car at this meet...)
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima
4) Mark (Navy Chief) satin blue Chevy Silverado
5) Chris (serieus) silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (mtuhuskyfan) red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) gray Scion xB.*
9) Clay (claydo) red cobalt
10) Dustin( dgr932) blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) Honda element
13) Mike (velozity) Toyota sequoia? I think
14) Shaun (ike3000), grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) red gmc
17) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 69 Camaro
18) Tim (EditTim) silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
19) chad (Silkyslim) black e39......maybe
20) Richard (fullergoku) BMW 550
21) Dean (slammer) is350
22) James (jpf150) f150
23) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
24) Brian (carter1010) Cavalier
25) Daniel (chithead) Subaru Forester (IIRC)


----------



## claydo

Yes al, yes it is......


----------



## mtuhuskyfan

There's a small, but growing, chance that I may have a 3 way front stage installed for this meet.


----------



## claydo

mtuhuskyfan said:


> There's a small, but growing, chance that I may have a 3 way front stage installed for this meet.


Sweet, 3way can be a ***** to tune, but when you get it right.......its awesome!


----------



## bertholomey

Chithead in a Forester


----------



## stereo_luver

Hey Jason I'm going to try and make this. Sounds like a good turn out. Since it will be a Saturday it will be easier to make the drive without suffering on Monday. When time gets closer and it looks like I'll be able to make it I'd be happy chipping in a donation. I'd prob ride up on Friday night and leave Sunday morning. 

Chuck


----------



## bertholomey

That would be fantastic Chuck! I would really like to hear the 'Real' tune this time!  The ****e tune sounded pretty good, so I can only imagine what awesome sounds like in your truck.....


----------



## req

BigAl205 said:


> Removed req, [...] This thing is looking good


owch.

this is september 7th, correct?

ugh. maybe i can see if i can push it forward a week... i dont know if the tickets will allow me :worried:


----------



## bertholomey

Yes sir - Saturday, Sep 7th - I hope you can make it - G2G's are always more fun with Pooh.


----------



## Velozity

Guys, regarding taking up a collection I think we just show up and stake a claim. As long as no one has reserved the shelter we can still use it for free. As I don't live in Aberdeen city limits my rate would be $50/hr and that will get way too pricey. The park is very nice and the scenery is beautiful, but from what I can tell it is hardly used to it's potential. IOW, it's never crowded (except on July 4th). I'm sure we'll be fine. I'm more concerned with taping off the parking spaces that adjoin the lake. I think there are like 20-25 spaces there that would be perfect for us.


----------



## captainobvious

req said:


> owch.
> 
> this is september 7th, correct?
> 
> ugh. maybe i can see if i can push it forward a week... i dont know if the tickets will allow me :worried:


Doooo Eeeeeet!!



I'm aiming for this be my cars first "complete" appearance. Complete as in installed. We'll see about the tune as I'm a hack in that area. 

BTW- do we have any tuning whiz's coming out?


----------



## claydo

<-----------definately not a tuning whiz!


----------



## slade1274

I can tune the **** out of a system to MY preferences...... may not be "right" though


----------



## bertholomey

Talked to Mike today, and I'm stoked - should be a great time!


----------



## Slammer

Has anyone confirmed with the park officials that the noise we are going to make isn't going to be an issue? Would suck to just get started and then get shut down...... Just a thought.


----------



## slade1274

Have yet to be at an SQ meet where sound levels outside cars was an issue.... Even Kirk P's Acura ain't all that loud outside when sealed up for listening- and it will rattle your brain plenty


----------



## Navy Chief

I agree, it's kind of funny actually. SQ meets just look like a bunch of weirdos sitting in the car together. Most of us only run 1 or 2 subs at the most and we dampen the hell out of our vehicles. 

Andy (req) was at my house a few weeks back for a meet and was demoing his new 18s, all we could hear outside was his vents flapping.

It's even worse when we all pull out our RTA laptops and the seperate laptop for the DSP and start tuning, my wife says we look like a bunch of nerds.


----------



## claydo

slade1274 said:


> I can tune the **** out of a system to MY preferences...... may not be "right" though


So this means your coming, right?


----------



## mtuhuskyfan

I'll be bringing my laptop and RTA stuff as well, in case we need multiples, lol.

As for all the cars being deadened, mine isn't at all, no time, money or drive to do so, lol. I do want to do it but it get's expensive and is a ton of work. I may just do the doors and call it good at some point, but with Moning this coming weekend, my friends wedding in September, my wedding in November and various other things in between and the fact that I only have every other weekend off I just don't see it happening before the new year sadly.


----------



## Slammer

Yep, I get the nerd comment quite often from mine, but the car is her daily driver and she gets to hear it more than I do, so I ignore it. My wife is not like most, as I can't have a system too loud in one of her cars. She's a bass head but has a keen ear and loves it. I've been adding to my CD collection and really need to spend a few solid hours listening and tuning before the meet. Need to add a lot of Dynnamat to my door panels to get rid of some vibrations too. Uggh....... Got a month to get ready, but already in panic mode.


----------



## claydo

Yup, deadening cost ain't no joke........but the installation process is just as bad as the purchase. I can still here my wife........that cost how much?!


----------



## claydo

Don't go into panic mode yet Brotha, you would hate to see my list before the meet!


----------



## claydo

And praise the lord she loves loud music, if mines riding with me I just leave it off. Anything above background levels and its the end of the freakin world.


----------



## Slammer

claydo said:


> Yup, deadening cost ain't no joke........but the installation process is just as bad as the purchase. I can still here my wife........that cost how much?!


Install is 10x worse than the cost. Especially when you are doing a Lexus, trust me. Love the car, but hate having to do anything to it. Still have scars on my fingertips from the last Dynamat application.


----------



## claydo

No roller?


----------



## Slammer

claydo said:


> And praise the lord she loves loud music, if mines riding with me I just leave it off. Anything above background levels and its the end of the freakin world.


Mine is too much like me. She turns it up louder when I'm not in the car, and drives it easier when I'm in the car. I did a Tanabe exhaust and Invidia mid pipe install (secondary cat delete) and she told me on a test drive that she couldn't wait to drive it when I wasn't in the car? Good or bad, I say good. She loves the car and knows it's limits.May just bring her to the meet. She's all over the idea of attending an SQ meet.


----------



## claydo

And........ill take an instal on a Japanese car any day. They tend to go back together sooo much easier!
On American cars.......well its hard to make something fit straight that didn't from the factory.


----------



## Slammer

claydo said:


> No roller?


Used the roller but had numerous cuts from placing each piece and smoothing it out with my hand before rolling. I will use gloves next time, fo sho!


----------



## claydo

Yes, leather gloves are required..............I like the really tight leather "rodeo" type with the drawstring. And no, don't quote that last part out of context, bitches!


----------



## captainobvious

claydo said:


> Don't go into panic mode yet Brotha, you would hate to see my list before the meet!


Ditto on that one :laugh: I've got a metric ton of work left to do to complete this before the meet but I'm determined...


----------



## bertholomey

Slammer said:


> Mine is too much like me. She turns it up louder when I'm not in the car, and drives it easier when I'm in the car. I did a Tanabe exhaust and Invidia mid pipe install (secondary cat delete) and she told me on a test drive that she couldn't wait to drive it when I wasn't in the car? Good or bad, I say good. She loves the car and knows it's limits.May just bring her to the meet. She's all over the idea of attending an SQ meet.


Wanted to mention this briefly - talking with Mike yesterday - he said this is a beautiful park with a great playground, lake, etc so wives / girlfriends / kids may have a good time. If we get the BBQ thing together, it might be a nice outing. Of course, my half empty glass perspective could see sig others pointing at their watch and giving 'the look', so you will have to be the judge on whether they would dig several hours of 'hanging out' 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slade1274

claydo said:


> So this means your coming, right?


Polly not 

Hard drive when you do have a system.... Doubt the BMW would be reinstalled by then. Ridgeline went bye bye yesterday. G37 sedan added to the stable.


----------



## claydo

Oh well, that would be a long drive to show off nothing. You gonna stick with the previous stock locations in the BMW this time, or have ya got something else in mind?


----------



## Velozity

Ok here's the scoop on the venue. I spoke with the Parks and Recreation director and as of today the shelter is still available all day on Sept. 7th. However the calendar is filling up quickly and she's got something booked basically every weekend through October. In talking with Jason we felt is was best to reserve the shelter mid-afternoon from 2-5pm. Reserving the shelter is the only way to secure the grills, water spouts, electricity, and the indoor bathrooms at the rec center. The bathrooms are closed and locked if there are no reservations either for the indoor multipurpose rooms or the outdoor shelter. There are currently reservations for the indoor rooms until 2pm, so they will be open until then, and if we reserve from 2pm-5pm they will be open for us as well. The cost per hour is $50, plus a one-time fee of $15 for water/electricity and a $100 security deposit. All money is due at the time of application submission. So for three hours that's $265. I will front the $265 and submit the application later this week or Monday at the latest. Between Jason and I we will also provide the meat, charcoal, ice, drinks, cups, plates and napkins. We are asking for a $10 donation per person to help cover to the facilities costs. Please note that this is just a request and is not a 'fee' for coming. *We want everybody to come regardless if you donate or not.* I'm not going to keep a list of who paid or who didn't. Also if you want to bring something else like more drinks, chips, cookies, beans, slaw, or condiments, that works too. Just make sure you add it to the list below so we don't duplicate it. Thanks.


1. Mike and Jason- shelter reservation, hot dogs, burgers, charcoal, ice, coolers, drinks, cups, plates, napkins, utensils


----------



## claydo

Man those reservation prices are steep! I have no problem with a donation, considering you guys are getting the majority of the grub, I believe ill be chipping in a Lil more than the recommended......

2) clay.......ill bring some chips!


----------



## ike3000

I'm totally fine with donating for the cause.


1. Mike and Jason- shelter reservation, hot dogs, burgers, charcoal, ice, coolers, drinks, cups, plates, napkins, utensils 
2. clay.......ill bring some chips!
3. Shaun - pasta salad (most likely orzo if my wife feels up to it)


----------



## captainobvious

1. Mike and Jason- shelter reservation, hot dogs, burgers, charcoal, ice, coolers, drinks, cups, plates, napkins, utensils 
2. clay.......ill bring some chips!
3. Shaun - pasta salad (most likely orzo if my wife feels up to it)
4. Steve- hot dog and hamburger buns

Also, Mike or Jason- Please post up your paypal address so I can send your donation.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## BigAl205

1. Mike and Jason- shelter reservation, hot dogs, burgers, charcoal, ice, coolers, drinks, cups, plates, napkins, utensils 
2. clay.......ill bring some chips!
3. Shaun - pasta salad (most likely orzo if my wife feels up to it)
4. Steve- hot dog and hamburger buns
5. Alan - dessert king


----------



## slade1274

Tip:
Never use the term donation and Paypal together.... I've heard they have frozen accounts till nonprofit paperwork is produced. May be urban legend, but why mess with those shady folks if you don't need to.

Contribution is a better term


----------



## BigAl205

Ryan is used to paying for "services rendered"


----------



## claydo

I'm gonna come cash in hand..........is that cool?


----------



## req

even though i cant make it - i would love to contribute to the shelter


----------



## claydo

req said:


> even though i cant make it - i would love to contribute to the shelter


Can't make it work, huh?


----------



## req

nope :'(


----------



## Slammer

req said:


> nope :'(


That sucks but I understand. I had to cancel on the spring meet and I was really disappointed. I read both of your build logs and look forward to hearing your car sometime in the future.

As for the donation, I'm in. I can bring cash to the meet or send Paypal funds beforehand. Just let me know which you prefer. As for the food. Put me down for the condiments (ketchup, mustard, pickles, relish, lettuce, tomatoes, hot dog chili, onions, some coleslaw and potato salad). If anyone has a request for a condiment or topping that I didn't mention, let me know and I will bring it as well.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks everyone! You guys are awesome. Mike and I discussed this quite a bit. We wouldn't want to pass on it due to the cost, then we get there, and wish we had done it because we are just standing around our cars in a crowded parking lot. 

There seemed to be quite a bit of interest in grilling, and it is something that I have wanted to do at my meets, but never did. So we thought it might be best to get a shelter, and organize the 'supplies'. Thank you for being positive about it and being generous with your 'contribution' offers. If you want to contribute now versus bringing cash at the meet (either way would be greatly appreciated) my PayPal addy is [email protected].


----------



## Slammer

bertholomey said:


> Thanks everyone! You guys are awesome. Mike and I discussed this quite a bit. We wouldn't want to pass on it due to the cost, then we get there, and wish we had done it because we are just standing around our cars in a crowded parking lot.
> 
> There seemed to be quite a bit of interest in grilling, and it is something that I have wanted to do at my meets, but never did. So we thought it might be best to get a shelter, and organize the 'supplies'. Thank you for being positive about it and being generous with your 'contribution' offers. If you want to contribute now versus bringing cash at the meet (either way would be greatly appreciated) my PayPal addy is [email protected].


Donation sent. Let me know if you don't see it within the next bit. Can't wait for September, yet I have so much work to do between now and then. Uggh.....


----------



## Slammer

1. Mike and Jason- shelter reservation, hot dogs, burgers, charcoal, ice, coolers, drinks, cups, plates, napkins, utensils 
2. clay.......ill bring some chips!
3. Shaun - pasta salad (most likely orzo if my wife feels up to it)
4. Steve- hot dog and hamburger buns
5. Alan - dessert king 
6. Dean-All condiments and toppings, as well as coleslaw and potato salad.


----------



## Velozity

Thanks to all who have signed up to bring stuff and/or who have sent in a "contribution for services rendered" to Jason's account. I'm going over to pay the fees tomorrow or Friday. By the way, rumor has it that both Jason and I are both working on meet discs...it's a two-fer!


----------



## jpf150

Still pretty sure I am going, so I'll bring cash for a contribution. If there is anything left to bring, just let me know as well. Looks like pretty much everything is covered.


----------



## claydo

Meet discs rule! Can't wait to hear um!


----------



## claydo

Big al the dessert king.........wish I'd have thought of that! I don't think chip king has quite the same ring to it though........


----------



## bertholomey

Slammer said:


> Donation sent. Let me know if you don't see it within the next bit. Can't wait for September, yet I have so much work to do between now and then. Uggh.....


Huge Thanks Dean! I appreciate it.


----------



## BigAl205

Electronic currency sent!


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> Electronic currency sent!


Wow! Thanks Al!!! The Dessert King Rocks!

EDIT! Now that I read the message in PayPal......Vicki says you are BANNED! 

I bet someone at the PayPal office is scratching their head.


----------



## BigAl205

Nah...that's my regular Paypal signature


----------



## Slammer

Spent an hour listening in the car today and VERY disappointed. I've purchased a few CDs lately and tried a few out today. Not off again util Sunday and will be trying to Dynamat some rattles then. I do expect more attendees will spend more time looking at my IS than they do listening to it. She looks better than she sounds.......


----------



## Velozity

Slammer said:


> Spent an hour listening in the car today and VERY disappointed. I've purchased a few CDs lately and tried a few out today. Not off again util Sunday and will be trying to Dynamat some rattles then. I do expect more attendees will spend more time looking at my IS than they do listening to it. She looks better than she sounds.......




Not to worry. With all the tuning experience coming I'm sure she will leave the meet sounding just as good as she looks!


----------



## Velozity

Also I'm happy to announce that due to a VERY generous donation from my friend and teammate Chuck (stereo_luver) we can now extend our shelter rental by two hours. Thanks dude!! :bowdown:


----------



## captainobvious

Wow, awesome Chuck. You da man !


BTW- I'm sending my "contribution" now as well. Thanks for setting it up Mike and Jay!


----------



## claydo

Velozity said:


> Also I'm happy to announce that due to a VERY generous donation from my friend and teammate Chuck (stereo_luver) we can now extend our shelter rental by two hours. Thanks dude!! :bowdown:


Awesome, very generous chuck! So ya gonna make it up? We need to add ya to the list.


----------



## stereo_luver

claydo said:


> Awesome, very generous chuck! So ya gonna make it up? We need to add ya to the list.


You guys are welcome. I just felt 3 hours was too short for the pavilion and that could cut the gtg short. So hopefully this will help keep everyone around longer. Plus it will give the opportunity for battery chargers to be connected to cars for demo and tuning.

I'm hoping to make it and as of this writing I'm planning on being there. I got to see Jason a little while back when he was in Atlanta for a gtg, but I haven't had the pleasure of seeing and talking with Mike for almost 2 years now. (outside of team emails) I'd also like to meet the other members who are planning on attending. I'm by far not the best tuner but I'm willing to help if I can. I've learned a little over the past 2 years from Mic Wallace, Howard Cantor, Mark Elderidge, Jeff Smith, Erin Hardison, Todd Luliak, John Pionke...... 

The only thing that is complicating this gtg for me is the fact that there is the MECA State Finals in Alabama at Steve Cook's shop on Sunday. It's a little over an 8 hour drive from Greensboro, NC. to Florence, AL. And points for Finals is at the top of my list right now. In the past 2 years I've been able to hit 7, 8, 9 MECA events per year. This year either my work or my health has kept me from attending comps. So I'm handicapped by not being out on the comp circuit getting feedback on my system before Finals. I'll be grabbing all my qualifying points in a very short time. This gtg will be beneficial since I can get some feedback from you guys.


Chuck


----------



## BigAl205

See if you can make it an all-day event


----------



## req

just sent a few bucks guys 

sorry i cant make it - but you all better take pictures and have a good time without me 

better not be any potty-talk either!


----------



## bertholomey

req said:


> just sent a few bucks guys
> 
> sorry i cant make it - but you all better take pictures and have a good time without me
> 
> better not be any potty-talk either!


Without you.......no chance of potty-talk


----------



## stereo_luver

Funds sent to Mike.

Chuck


----------



## BigAl205

I sent a few bux moar too


----------



## req

sent a few to jason


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> I sent a few bux moar too


ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!!



req said:


> sent a few to jason


Thanks Dude - You are awesome! Contributing when you are not able to attend - priceless!



captainobvious said:


> Wow, awesome Chuck. You da man !
> 
> 
> BTW- I'm sending my "contribution" now as well. Thanks for setting it up Mike and Jay!


Thanks Steve!!! Can't wait to hear the Mazda!


----------



## stereo_luver

BigAl205 said:


> See if you can make it an all-day event


5 hours at the pavilion now. That should be long enough for everyone to get tired of listening t each other.....LOL

Chuck


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Steve!!! Can't wait to hear the Mazda!



Me too  :laugh:


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Dude - You are awesome! Contributing when you are not able to attend - priceless!



Big thumbs up.

Very classy Andy. You da man


----------



## bose301s

Just out of curiosity, does this park ban alcohol or glass? I could bring some home brew if it doesn't, no getting drunk but 1 beer would be OK.


----------



## Notloudenuf

....................


----------



## claydo

I believe that's for sales only! LOL.......... reads like a cooler of your own beer is acceptable. So I believe it'll just be up to j and Mike whether they want this at the event or not.


----------



## claydo

You may be right, Kendal........ that's some trick wording, where they slid the n.c. laws in there, then came back with alcohol "served". I always take "served" as being provided by someone other than themselves.


----------



## bose301s

I definitely don't want to get anyone in trouble or anything, that's why I asked. We just have A TON of home brew and want to brew something new so need to get rid of a bit of the old first


----------



## captainobvious

As I read it, you need a permit for any liquor sales. Then, even if you don't sell any liquor and just bring your own, there must be an officer onsite for the duration (which you'd of course have to pay for). So alcohol is definitely out.


----------



## stereo_luver

Flask.

Chuck


----------



## Slammer

stereo_luver said:


> Flask.
> 
> Chuck


Win! I was reading this and thought flask the entire time. I have a couple and can come "equipped" if necessary. Ha! Just got my Chesky CD in the mail today and played it in the car. Love and hate it at the same time. I'm gonna roll up with the "newb" designation and let everyone know my set up is "under construction". That should get my through this without embarrassment, right? Hope so......


----------



## claydo

If you would have heard mine at Jason's last year, you would know, there's nothing to be embarrassed about.


----------



## Slammer

claydo said:


> If you would have heard mine at Jason's last year, you would know, there's nothing to be embarrassed about.


Thanks for the encouragement bro. I like and hate what I hear in my car. Looking forward to the meet as a learning experience. My biggest issues are rattles and imaging. Gonna do my best to work on them beforehand but know I have lots of work ahead of me. Now questioning my drivers, HU and amps. Uggh.... Gonna play what I have and take the advice of the more experienced members going forward. Nervous, but still geeked over hearing some great SQ systems and learning a lot. This is gonna be fun!


----------



## claydo

Oh, if'n your into this sort of thing, which evedently you are, its garunteed fun! I'm sure, with the guys coming, you'll hear some of the stuff ya want, and some of the stuff ya don't.........well if ya listen to mine, anyways. So its a great opportunity to learn and, even though you are claiming noob status, you may show somebody else something. You never know what you are going to get, when different folks with different knowledge gather.........one mans noob, is another mans cagey,old veteran.


----------



## req

your welcome guys! just make sure you have a good time! listen and tune, dont just sit around making toilet jokes!


----------



## bertholomey

req said:


> listen and tune, dont just sit around making toilet jokes!


Whoever would do that........Pooh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bose301s

Man, NC's liquor laws suck, oh well.


----------



## claydo

Wow, thread died! Bumpage....


----------



## Slammer

I was thinking the same thing. Spent some time adding Dynamat to my door skins and fasteners today. Got the passenger side done and it seems much quieter. The CDs I've been buying (recommended in the "Must Have SQ CDs" thread) are starting to roll in and I'm really liking them. Chesky is by far my favorite of the new ones but J Warnes and Dire Straits are on their way now and I can't wait to hear them too. Still need to build a new amp rack that is large enough to hold the PPI that I added recently and hope to get everything wrapped in carpet and cleaned up. Feels like I need more than two days off a week but should get most of this done before the meet.


----------



## claydo

At least ya get two, I haven't had a day off in two weeks.......and I'm working this weekend as well. So, I haven't even touched my car in a while.......need to get at it. At least I'm off the week before the meet, I think ill be pretty busy then. I'd like to have more time to tweak and tune, hopefully I can get some done before that week, and spend some quality listening time instead of the mad rush......


----------



## bertholomey

Are you back on 1st shift? We need to meet up.


----------



## claydo

Nope, still on second.....4 to 12......that stint on daytime was a rare treat. When I see some days off coming up, ill let ya know......we've been balls to the wall, those Japanese love their cigarettes.


----------



## claydo

I'd love to hear your new setup, and would also enjoy letting you hear my new "finally enough midbass" solution. Made a bigger impact than I expected....LOL, pun intended!


----------



## ike3000

Slammer said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Spent some time adding Dynamat to my door skins and fasteners today. Got the passenger side done and it seems much quieter. The CDs I've been buying (recommended in the "Must Have SQ CDs" thread) are starting to roll in and I'm really liking them. Chesky is by far my favorite of the new ones but J Warnes and Dire Straits are on their way now and I can't wait to hear them too. Still need to build a new amp rack that is large enough to hold the PPI that I added recently and hope to get everything wrapped in carpet and cleaned up. Feels like I need more than two days off a week but should get most of this done before the meet.


nice! i need to work on some noise issues this weekend. i'm starting to get a midbass buzz in the driver's side B column. gonna take my time to address any other issues while i'm at it. 

i've been reading other threads on REW and i'm extremely intrigued. i know my system doesn't sound as great as it can be, but i can't pinpoint it. measurement test equipment will help me find those issues, but at the same time could cause me to become obsessed until my system looks good on paper.


----------



## Slammer

ike3000 said:


> nice! i need to work on some noise issues this weekend. i'm starting to get a midbass buzz in the driver's side B column. gonna take my time to address any other issues while i'm at it.
> 
> i've been reading other threads on REW and i'm extremely intrigued. i know my system doesn't sound as great as it can be, but i can't pinpoint it. measurement test equipment will help me find those issues, but at the same time could cause me to become obsessed until my system looks good on paper.


Still jealous of your LRX5.1 bro. My friend that is a dealer sent me a text that his Audison rep could hook him up with some "B" stock 5.1s for $540 each! Dealer cost on these amps is greater than $800. Told him I was in and asked how many were available. He said there 2 available and went to buy them both for us. Already sold.... Uggh! My new issue is the angle of my tweets in the front. Pulled the door panels today and found that my front tweets (at knee level when listening) are pretty close to facing each other. I was able to heat the mounts up and bend them slightly but still not aimed where they should be. The way they were, they were pretty much hitting you in chest at best. Did the passenger side today and they are pretty close to aiming at my right ear. Not going to be able to move them much more with the heat without breaking it, so I will have to come up with an alternative method. I've heard people say to angle them at the center of the roof, right where your head is, and others that say half way between the rear view mirror and your head is ideal. Going to play around with it. I was quite pleased with the minor adjustment to the passenger side when listening today so hopefully further adjustments will be even better.


----------



## claydo

With the dispersion patern of domes,preference for on or of axis can vary from speaker to speaker ( or ears to ears), but overall the pointing of tweeters between a few degrees off axis and on axis really shouldn't affect things too much........ but once again, ears to ears......if you hear an improvement, do what makes ya smile!
-


----------



## claydo

I'm starting to get excited......lol, still a long ways off. I love hearing other peoples cars!


----------



## ike3000

Slammer said:


> Still jealous of your LRX5.1 bro. My friend that is a dealer sent me a text that his Audison rep could hook him up with some "B" stock 5.1s for $540 each! Dealer cost on these amps is greater than $800. Told him I was in and asked how many were available. He said there 2 available and went to buy them both for us. Already sold.... Uggh! My new issue is the angle of my tweets in the front. Pulled the door panels today and found that my front tweets (at knee level when listening) are pretty close to facing each other. I was able to heat the mounts up and bend them slightly but still not aimed where they should be. The way they were, they were pretty much hitting you in chest at best. Did the passenger side today and they are pretty close to aiming at my right ear. Not going to be able to move them much more with the heat without breaking it, so I will have to come up with an alternative method. I've heard people say to angle them at the center of the roof, right where your head is, and others that say half way between the rear view mirror and your head is ideal. Going to play around with it. I was quite pleased with the minor adjustment to the passenger side when listening today so hopefully further adjustments will be even better.


Sux they were gone before he got a hold of the dude. $540 is an awesome deal. 

My tweets are on the stock brackets and facing roughly at the other side's seat. The rear chamber of the tweets are up against the door skin so I can't really adjust them to face any more towards the rear. The passenger side is actually perfect for me but not the drivers side. As a result the stage is much wider on the passengers side. I'm toying with the idea to move them to the sail panel to get them a little wider and forward. Only drawback is the stock sail panel is angled in a bit so the tweeters will be aimed a bit down. It's a very wide dispersion tweeter so I don't think it will have much of an affect on stage height. If anything it will be better than it is now.


----------



## Slammer

I'm not really sure what is an ideal point to aim the tweets at. I've heard on the roof behind your head, on the roof halfway between the rear view mirror and your head and a few other theories. Even had one person tell me the best they heard were mounted in the kicks and aimed at the roof. No idea.... I am off tomorrow and have to get both driver's side doors done, install my new JL Audio positive battery terminal (current set up with factory terminal and two runs of 4ga attached is a little on the ghetto side), and hope to make some mdf dust by starting on my amp rack. We will see. I will be happy with the Dynamat and the battery terminal done. Got the Dire Straits CD toady and can't wait to hear it. Still waiting on the Jennifer Warnes disc to show up.


----------



## Velozity

Thanks to everybody who contributed to the shelter fund. This morning I went and paid $465 to secure the venue for 9/7/13 from 11:00am-6:00pm. See you there!


----------



## BigAl205

I thought I was contributing to the stripper fund 


..and tell Jason to get females this time


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> I thought I was contributing to the stripper fund
> 
> 
> ..and tell Jason to get females this time


You mean you didn't like the Cowboy theme with the leather chaps and Cowboy hat? I didn't think you would like the Sailors........


----------



## slade1274




----------



## bertholomey

Velozity said:


> Thanks to everybody who contributed to the shelter fund. This morning I went and paid $465 to secure the venue for 9/7/13 from 11:00am-6:00pm. See you there!


To repeat what Mike stated here.....Thank You for the contributions that several made to get this shelter secured. This will make a big difference in 'ensuring' that we will have a great time. With a place staked out for meals, for getting out of the rain if that happens, and for parking takes a lot of the guess work out of it. When Mike first told me the cost - I thought it was impossible for sure - well you guys came through to make it a reality. 

Apparently there won't be alcohol, and we will likely not have strippers, but we will have a beautiful venue that will be Sig Other and kid friendly, and we will have a lot of great folks and cars. Sounds like a fantastic time to me!


----------



## bose301s

bertholomey said:


> To repeat what Mike stated here.....Thank You for the contributions that several made to get this shelter secured. This will make a big difference in 'ensuring' that we will have a great time. With a place staked out for meals, for getting out of the rain if that happens, and for parking takes a lot of the guess work out of it. When Mike first told me the cost - I thought it was impossible for sure - well you guys came through to make it a reality.
> 
> Apparently there won't be alcohol, and we will likely not have strippers, but we will have a beautiful venue that will be Sig Other and kid friendly, and we will have a lot of great folks and cars. Sounds like a fantastic time to me!


Awesome, I am very excited for this as I haven't made it to a meet in a couple of years and there's awesome people at them. Definitely looking for inspiration for my rebuild into a 3 way active front stage.


----------



## Navy Chief

bertholomey said:


> I didn't think you would like the Sailors........


What the hell is wrong with Sailors, other than we smell funny, drink all your rum, steal your women and swear too much.


----------



## bose301s

Navy Chief said:


> What the hell is wrong with Sailors, other than we smell funny, drink all your rum, steal your women and swear too much.


Sounds like most people I know, and I don't even know any sailors


----------



## bertholomey

Navy Chief said:


> What the hell is wrong with Sailors, other than we smell funny, drink all your rum, steal your women and swear too much.


I thought that would draw you out Chief! Those don't sound like bad things at all. 

Are you going to be able to make this? Can't remember if you already posted or not.....


----------



## The Natural

I put in for the day off and hope to make it for my first event of this type. Thank you Notloudenuf for the invitation.

I will bring my laptop with my small collection of SQish music if anyone is interested. 

Some of the music I have...
all(maybe, how many are there?) of the Focal discs, some at 800 to 1000 kbps

Spies - Music of Espionage and By Way of the World (Telarc)

Papa Doo Run Run - California Project (Telarc)

Don Dorsey - Bachbusters (Telarc)

Greg Mathieson - For My Friends

Boston Acoustics - Music for Bottom Feeders

- Paul


----------



## captainobvious

Sounds good Paul, thanks!


----------



## mumbles

The Natural said:


> I put in for the day off and hope to make it for my first event of this type. Thank you Notloudenuf for the invitation.
> 
> I will bring my laptop with my small collection of SQish music if anyone is interested.
> 
> Some of the music I have...
> all(maybe, how many are there?) of the Focal discs, some at 800 to 1000 kbps
> 
> Spies - Music of Espionage and By Way of the World (Telarc)
> 
> Papa Doo Run Run - California Project (Telarc)
> 
> Don Dorsey - Bachbusters (Telarc)
> 
> Greg Mathieson - For My Friends
> 
> Boston Acoustics - Music for Bottom Feeders
> 
> - Paul


Music of Espionage is one of my all time favorites... really clean and detailed!


----------



## The Natural

Thank you Steve, for the warm welcome. You guys sound like a friendly and helpful bunch. I only hope you are as generous when I drive up in a 1999 Grand Caravan with equipment laying on the floor. dB Drag World Championship...check. Install skills...meh, not so much.

In the van:
Kenwood KDC-X693 $60 installed when I was head-unit-less
(2) US Amps USA-150x
Dayton 260-140 2000hz passive crossovers
(2) Morel MDT-37 @ the bottom of the A pillars
(4) Peerless 6.5 mids in the doors (cannot find the model number atm)

I'm thinking of dumping the passives and bridged amps for the meet. I can only imagine the comments. To be honest, I've had them this way so long (for increased dynamics), I can no longer hear the ill effects.

I may also finish a box I'm making for a Civic hatch for a 12" C2 Audio Threatcon 2 to add a little bottom end. 

I am, however, looking forward to hearing what things are supposed to sound like. I am a little afraid of leaving the meet disgusted with the way the van sounds. It sounds good to me but I'm sure that don't know what I'm missing.

I'm thinking of bringing a cooler with a couple gallons of Smithfields sweet tea on ice unless you guys already have that covered and would prefer cash only at this point.


----------



## claydo

Hey man if the passives sound good to ya they must be doing something right........active is just easier to adapt to an automotive environment. Passives just got a bad Rep because they are designed for the speakers, and not the environment they will be installed in. That, and except for the limited number of bi-ampable units, they limit individual speaker control for phase and time alignment.


----------



## claydo

Its amazing how different a set of components can sound when you optimize crossover points to suit your instal. I've heard em go from damn near unlistenable, to pretty sweet. I once had a set of quarts, they came with a really nice looking crossover.........boy, were they harsh.....but, once controlled passively, and tuned in they were soooooooo much better. On that specific set, I wouldn't have even kept them installed, if I was stuck with the factory crossover points.


----------



## bertholomey

The Natural said:


> Thank you Steve, for the warm welcome. You guys sound like a friendly and helpful bunch. I only hope you are as generous when I drive up in a 1999 Grand Caravan with equipment laying on the floor. dB Drag World Championship...check. Install skills...meh, not so much.
> 
> In the van:
> Kenwood KDC-X693 $60 installed when I was head-unit-less
> (2) US Amps USA-150x
> Dayton 260-140 2000hz passive crossovers
> (2) Morel MDT-37 @ the bottom of the A pillars
> (4) Peerless 6.5 mids in the doors (cannot find the model number atm)
> 
> I'm thinking of dumping the passives and bridged amps for the meet. I can only imagine the comments. To be honest, I've had them this way so long (for increased dynamics), I can no longer hear the ill effects.
> 
> I may also finish a box I'm making for a Civic hatch for a 12" C2 Audio Threatcon 2 to add a little bottom end.
> 
> I am, however, looking forward to hearing what things are supposed to sound like. I am a little afraid of leaving the meet disgusted with the way the van sounds. It sounds good to me but I'm sure that don't know what I'm missing.
> 
> I'm thinking of bringing a cooler with a couple gallons of Smithfields sweet tea on ice unless you guys already have that covered and would prefer cash only at this point.


We are generally a very helpful and awesome group (except for Clay ). Looking forward to listening to your set up and providing some constructive feedback (which could be......sounds awesome - Rock it!). 

That would be great if you could bring that tea - it will be much appreciated!


----------



## claydo

Hey, I said the passives must be doing something right! Lol!


----------



## claydo

Jason, right now I'm covered in mdf dust, making a test enclosure to see if everyone's disappointment with the tymphany lat will be shared by me......gonna be ghetto in the backseat for now.....til I see if its worthy of replacing the 8s.


----------



## slade1274

it will be; it's not.....


----------



## claydo

Aw, I've heard this allready......boo.....such a different design......I like different....oh well, when I finish my enclosure ill still check it out. I'm glad I heard this before I went all in. Al told me he had heard some and wasn't impressed. That slowed me down, in order to permanently instal them, I would've had to removed some of the metal were my current sub box is mounted. That would have made going back challenging, and a lot of work.


----------



## captainobvious

claydo said:


> Jason, right now I'm covered in mdf dust, making a test enclosure to see if everyone's disappointment with the tymphany lat will be shared by me......gonna be ghetto in the backseat for now.....til I see if its worthy of replacing the 8s.


Sweet! I'm looking forward to hearing the LAT. I've wondered for some time...


----------



## claydo

Yes capn, I've wondered for a while myself.....and I honestly hope you get to hear it, that means I was satisfied enough with it for a permanent instal. All the input I've received has suggested that I will be dissapointed. So if it can't outperform my current setup, ill share my opinion with ya, but come Sept. it will not be in the car. In that case I guess it will take up residence in the old gear closet.


----------



## ungo4

I know I have been out of the loop for a while, with school tying up my time, but I'm ready to get back into it and meet all you guys that I haven't had the pleasure to meet yet. It looks like I will have some time to come unless something changes with my employment situation so put me down to attend.

I'm pretty handy with a grill and spatula so I can help out with the cooking. I'll also check with my buddy Ken, that came with me to the last meet I was at, and see if he can bring his CR-V that I built last year. I'll let you know if he can come.

Tim- Honda Prelude


----------



## bertholomey

ungo4 said:


> I know I have been out of the loop for a while, with school tying up my time, but I'm ready to get back into it and meet all you guys that I haven't had the pleasure to meet yet. It looks like I will have some time to come unless something changes with my employment situation so put me down to attend.
> 
> I'm pretty handy with a grill and spatula so I can help out with the cooking. I'll also check with my buddy Ken, that came with me to the last meet I was at, and see if he can bring his CR-V that I built last year. I'll let you know if he can come.
> 
> Tim- Honda Prelude


That is great news Tim - we enjoyed talking with you and Ken very much and look forward to seeing you. I'd love to get another listen to the Prelude, and if you put Ken's CR-V together, I'm sure it is top notch!


----------



## Slammer

Still a month out? I'm not close to ready yet but still geeked for September 7th to get here. Got the driver's side doors touched up with some extra Dynamat today, as well as the license plate frame. Still need to build a new amp rack and wrap it and my enclosure in carpet, but not losing my mind over either at the moment. Been trying to spend more time listening. Played the Jennifer Warnes CD the last two days and love the vocals but disappointed it isn't more "musical"? Vocals seem to be over powering when I try to get the music loud enough for my taste. Mentioned before that I've been buying and playing CDs at a frantic pace to get some good tunes to play, but wondered if anyone listened to Chicago? I loved a lot of their old hits but haven't played them in years (not since I had an Alpine CD7802 in my 1990 Ford Ranger). Damn I'm old! Watching a few on eBay now. Always looking for more ideas.... Give me some suggestions. Already been in the "Must Have SQ CDs" thread here and have purchased the J Warnes, Dire Straits, Chick Corea, Alice in Chains Unplugged, Papa Doo Run Run and a couple others.


----------



## bertholomey

Well, I just put together a draft of the mix disc for this meet, so you will have a few tracks that should be good for setting things up or pushing the system to the edge.


----------



## ike3000

bertholomey said:


> Well, I just put together a draft of the mix disc for this meet, so you will have a few tracks that should be good for setting things up or pushing the system to the edge.


Me likey. I found a few good tracks on Daft Punk's latest album that really show off dynamics. Some of the tracks have well recorded drums that helped me to dial in time alignment on my sub. Good impact that spans the sub/mid bass. Trying to get that "snap" and "boom" without it sounding like a double bass. Been tough because bass drums naturally have a decay. 

Good album if you like thick synths. Giorgio by Moroder is an experience in the moog modular. At one point I think he's running the drum track through the moog.


----------



## Notloudenuf

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan...for now
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima
4) Mark (Navy Chief) satin blue Chevy Silverado
5) Chris (serieus) silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (bose301s) red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) gray Scion xB.*
9) Clay (claydo) red cobalt
10) Dustin (dgr932) blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) Honda element
13) Mike (velozity) Toyota sequoia? I think
14) Shaun (ike3000), grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) red gmc
17) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 69 Camaro
18) Tim (EditTim) silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
19) chad (Silkyslim) black e39......maybe
20) Richard (fullergoku) BMW 550
21) Dean (slammer) is350
22) James (jpf150) f150
23) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
24) Brian (carter1010) Cavalier
25) Daniel (chithead) Subaru Forester (IIRC) 
26) Paul (The Natural) Caravan
27) Tim (ungo4) Prelude
-Ken (guest) maybe
28) Adam (The A Train) Civic (I'm signing him up...he doesn't know it yet)
29) Jeremy (Sleeves) Cobalt or R32 Golf or 240 (I'm signing him up too, he ain't got time for dat!)

I had to get the list of people onto the current page. I keep asking people that are already signed up if they are coming and I look like I'm more forgetful than ....have we met?


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Kendal! Good looking list.....I don't know about the participants, but the list looks good


----------



## bose301s

Going to be a huge meet, will have to see what version of my system I am running for it.


----------



## BigAl205

bose301s said:


> Going to be a huge meet, will have to see what version of my system I am running for it.


LOL...I'm betting Beta version 0.7


----------



## bose301s

BigAl205 said:


> LOL...I'm betting Beta version 0.7


Hey, V1 got fully installed. Going to switch out my amps from the Clarions to Arc KS Minis due to the size.


----------



## JSM-FA5

As of right now I will be attending. My current car is being sold Monday. I'm hoping to have all of my equipment/ more installed properly by then. Car will be a civic.


----------



## claydo

Wow, you have a whole install to do by Sept.?This makes me feel a lil better about where I'm at right now with mine......... good luck, I hope you make it!


----------



## claydo

Hey you also make it an even 30! This is gonna be a good size gathering, should be a good time.


----------



## Slammer

claydo said:


> Wow, you have a whole install to do by Sept.?This makes me feel a lil better about where I'm at right now with mine......... good luck, I hope you make it!


X2! Somewhat lowered my anxiety reading this. I've done all the tuning and listening that I can already. Any changes from here on out will be cosmetic. Looking forward to hearing some great systems and getting some great advice and pointers going forward.


----------



## JSM-FA5

Well it's nothing special. I'm getting a new car so all the equipment I have to install is radio, wiring, speakers, and 2 amps. I don't have a processor or sound deadening yet. Also I'm really just going to check out the other cars am get a feel for a competition SQ sound. Never heard one before.


----------



## bertholomey

Fortunately, I'm not making huge changes - just starting over with the tune 

I'm nearly finished with the mix disc - will post the track list and my impressions soon.


----------



## captainobvious

Yeah, that's a tall order. I've been working on mine as time allows for the last 3 months and I'm about half way


----------



## claydo

How's that disc coming j?


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> How's that disc coming j?


Finalized!



There are some new ones that folks will not recognize and some old ones that you guys will recognize. I'd like to provide some liner notes in the coming weeks - we shall see.


----------



## sirbOOm

Notloudenuf said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
> 2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan...for now
> 3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) Black Nissan Altima
> 4) Mark (Navy Chief) satin blue Chevy Silverado
> 5) Chris (serieus) silver Honda Civic
> 6) Richard (bose301s) red Ford Focus.
> 7) Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazdaspeed 3
> 8) Dereck (bigdwiz) gray Scion xB.*
> 9) Clay (claydo) red cobalt
> 10) Dustin (dgr932) blue ford explorer,pending amps
> 11) Ally (millerlyte) black Monte.........maybe
> 12) Al (bigal) Honda element
> 13) Mike (velozity) Toyota sequoia? I think
> 14) Shaun (ike3000), grey Tacoma
> 15) Adam (05obs) Dodge journey
> 16) Glenn (gln305) red gmc
> 17) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 69 Camaro
> 18) Tim (EditTim) silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
> 19) chad (Silkyslim) black e39......maybe
> 20) Richard (fullergoku) BMW 550
> 21) Dean (slammer) is350
> 22) James (jpf150) f150
> 23) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
> 24) Brian (carter1010) Cavalier
> 25) Daniel (chithead) Subaru Forester (IIRC)
> 26) Paul (The Natural) Caravan
> 27) Tim (ungo4) Prelude
> -Ken (guest) maybe
> 28) Adam (The A Train) Civic (I'm signing him up...he doesn't know it yet)
> 29) Jeremy (Sleeves) Cobalt or R32 Golf or 240 (I'm signing him up too, he ain't got time for dat!)
> 
> I had to get the list of people onto the current page. I keep asking people that are already signed up if they are coming and I look like I'm more forgetful than ....have we met?


I might make it. Where exactly is the meet up? I'm missing that post.


----------



## bertholomey

Here is the event information:


Park Location


Hotels / Restaurants


----------



## claydo

Ooo, Bela fleck doing amazing grace? I bet that's cool...... Jason did ya ever find any mofro? If not let me know, ill bring some with me. Come on up Nick, you'll break the 30 mark!


----------



## sirbOOm

It's an almost 6 hour drive for me, so we'll see.


----------



## claydo

Yup, decent ride from Atlanta but not too bad. Depending on the show/no show percentage, should be a lot of cars to listen to!


----------



## GLN305

I'd like to get ahold of that before the meet if possible? Would like to spend some time listening to it at home to be familiar with it.



bertholomey said:


> Finalized!
> 
> 
> 
> There are some new ones that folks will not recognize and some old ones that you guys will recognize. I'd like to provide some liner notes in the coming weeks - we shall see.


----------



## captainobvious

GLN305 said:


> I'd like to get ahold of that before the meet if possible? Would like to spend some time listening to it at home to be familiar with it.


Agreed


----------



## claydo

Aww, come on fellas, the demo disc is for the ride home! The hosts get to rock the disc at the meet, this makes for a build up of......." I can't wait to heat this in my car!" I love the anticipation before popping it in for a good listen going down the road. Especially you capn, you're gonna need some entertainment!


----------



## sirbOOm

Should add "No Government" by Nicolette 

"NO GOVERNMENT " (NICOLETTE) official video - YouTube

Tests your vocals on the low midrange and sub crossover points big time.


----------



## fullergoku

Very good list of music!!!


----------



## Matt R

I already have it 

Good job on the disc Jason, I used to use that Bela Flec tune to show off dynamics in my truck. Thats a great one, have it on the MR2 disc.


----------



## claydo

Hey Matt, are all the team elite guys aware of this lil party? Would love to see some of the SC guys make it up.


----------



## bertholomey

Matt R said:


> I already have it
> 
> Good job on the disc Jason, I used to use that Bela Flec tune to show off dynamics in my truck. Thats a great one, have it on the MR2 disc.


And that is exactly why I chose it  You told me when you had time to play one track to 'show off' the truck, that is what you dialed up 

I just hope my little 10 can handle the demos


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Aww, come on fellas, the demo disc is for the ride home! The hosts get to rock the disc at the meet, this makes for a build up of......." I can't wait to heat this in my car!" I love the anticipation before popping it in for a good listen going down the road. Especially you capn, you're gonna need some entertainment!


Well said! 

The problem with 'finalizing' a meet disc, is you have to ban yourself to all other music. I already found one that 'needs' to go on, so somethin's getting bumped.


----------



## bbfoto

WOW, that's one AWESOME Track List for the GTG disc, Jason.  It's soooooo hard to narrow it down to what will fit on just one disc, but you did an excellent job, J! ...a little bit of everything mixed in to keep it interesting. You guys are in for a treat!

Wish I could make it out there and hear these tracks on all the awesome vehicles that will be in attendance, but unfortunately I think it's a bit too far for me to drive, haha. Enjoy, gents!

BUT...maybe _AFTER_ the GTG, I can upload the FLACs for all of those tracks to my SkyDrive for you guys & gals to D/L...if it's alright with your gracious host, bertholomey.  I might want to throw up some of the test tracks from Jason's recent http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...rbon-shallow-mount-subwoofer.html#post1947145 review as well. 

Have fun boys...errr, uh, ladies!


----------



## Navy Chief

Unfortunately I am not going to be able to make it. I have other commitments that will not allow me to go. i hope everyone has a great time.


----------



## claydo

Awww, that sucks cheif.......I wanted to hear your truck.....


----------



## claydo

Oh and guys, big al asked me to tell you that he's still planning on being there......but he can't post here anymore.


----------



## captainobvious

claydo said:


> Aww, come on fellas, the demo disc is for the ride home! The hosts get to rock the disc at the meet, this makes for a build up of......." I can't wait to heat this in my car!" I love the anticipation before popping it in for a good listen going down the road. Especially you capn, you're gonna need some entertainment!



The young fella from North Carolina has a good point.

:mean: :laugh:


----------



## claydo

Yup, long ride is better with good tunes!


----------



## claydo

Oh, and thanks for that "young", I don't get that much anymore!......lol


----------



## JSM-FA5

This has nothing to do with the meet but where do you all get quality music? Through iTunes, rhapsody etc?


----------



## bertholomey

JSM-FA5 said:


> This has nothing to do with the meet but where do you all get quality music? Through iTunes, rhapsody etc?


[Snarky response]........at DIYMA meets! 

For me......it has been the connections with fantastic people within the DIYMA community that has allowed me to 'preview' a lot of various music before making purchasing decisions. I don't have satellite radio, and I don't stream Pandora or Rhapsody, so my main source of new music 'discovery' is through association with others, "You need to check this out." word of mouth mostly. 

I have downloaded from HD Tracks, and I receive their emails (seemingly weekly) with various offerings, so that is another good source for 'high res' recordings. 

But some of it is by chance - a piece of a track 'Yulunga' (spirit of dance) was on a mix disc that someone gave me (and I subsequently used it on my 2012 Spring Mix Disc) - I guessed that it was Lisa Gerrard based on the voice - looked it up, and I ordered a 'Best of' - there were several good / interesting tracks on it - but I never would have ordered it if I hadn't heard a piece of that track on a mix disc.


----------



## Slammer

GLN305 said:


> I'd like to get ahold of that before the meet if possible? Would like to spend some time listening to it at home to be familiar with it.


18 year old step son turned me onto Sail by Awolnation a few months ago and I love it in the IS. Not a huge fan of Dubstep, but this track is great! More musical than I expected and the vocals and mid bass are great!


----------



## bertholomey

I think I first heard it as the theme music for one of my favorite shows...Vikings. It showed up on Grayson's Meet Disc......I went to YouTube hoping that the rest of their stuff was similar to it, but found that a quick search of their tracks weren't like this one track at all  Oh well, Sail rocks!


----------



## Black Rain

Hello everyone

I was invited by Kendall, and I should be there. I'm a newb and look forward to seeing and listening to all the setups. Count me in.

'04 Sorento "Black Rain"


----------



## mumbles

Welcome!


----------



## Black Rain

Thanks EeeDeeEye


----------



## casey

i may try and make it out. so i dont have to sift thru 15 pages what is the address of the meet? thanks


----------



## sirbOOm

Anyone going have an Alpine PXA-H800 attached via Ai-Net to their Alpine HU? I'm considering one over the RF 360.3 and JBL MS-8 I have sitting around. Want to know more.


----------



## Notloudenuf

The address is
301 Lake Park Crossing
Aberdeen, NC 28315

Here's a link to the park's website
Aberbeen Lake Park - Aberdeen, NC


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Kendal. We may need to make that a sticky!


----------



## stereo_luver

Can I get my name on the list please. I'm putting forth some effort to help make this last a little longer. LOL

Chuck


----------



## GLN305

Is there a list of who is bringing what kind of food/drinks? I would like to contribute in that category. Might be a good idea to dedicate someone to bringing a couple ice chests and ice. I have a Costco membership so bulk is not an issue.


----------



## bertholomey

GLN305 said:


> Is there a list of who is bringing what kind of food/drinks? I would like to contribute in that category. Might be a good idea to dedicate someone to bringing a couple ice chests and ice. I have a Costco membership so bulk is not an issue.


That is a great point - I'll look back through a little later and collect up the posts where folks stated they were bringing something......I know we had the Dessert King and the Chip King, but I can't remember anything else.


----------



## bertholomey

Updated FINAL Track List! 2 came off.......and 2 went on.


----------



## captainobvious

stereo_luver said:


> Can I get my name on the list please. I'm putting forth some effort to help make this last a little longer. LOL
> 
> Chuck


Oh snap! How did that happen ? :laugh:

Here we go...updated:

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan...for now
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - Black Nissan Altima
4) Chuck (stereo_luver) - '05 Dodge 1500 quad cab
5) Chris (serieus) - silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (bose301s) - red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) - red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) - gray Scion xB.*
9) Clay (claydo) - red cobalt
10) Dustin (dgr932) - blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) - black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) - Honda element
13) Mike (velozity) - Toyota sequoia? I think
14) Shaun (ike3000) - grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) - Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) - red gmc
17) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro
18) Tim (EditTim) - silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
19) chad (Silkyslim) - black e39......maybe
20) Richard (fullergoku) - BMW 550
21) Dean (slammer) - is350
22) James (jpf150) - f150
23) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
24) Brian (carter1010) - Cavalier
25) Daniel (chithead) - Subaru Forester (IIRC)
26) Paul (The Natural) - Caravan
27) Tim (ungo4) - Prelude
-Ken (guest) maybe
28) Adam (The A Train) - Civic 
29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - Cobalt or R32 Golf or 240 
30) Name? (JSM-FA5)- Civic
31) Name? (Black Rain) - '04 Sorento


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Steve! That is a lot of discs I need to make 

I still need to sends some PMs to a few of the NC crowd that haven't responded - JMan, Drake, fella with the fantastic CC from Raleigh, Chris (also from Raleigh - Altima that Bing installed).......invariably - I get a PM or posting on the thread that someone missed it that does not frequent DIYMA or at least the 12V events forum, so I'll go through some of the previous meet threads to see if we are missing someone who typically comes to these.


----------



## Notloudenuf

GLN305 said:


> Is there a list of who is bringing what kind of food/drinks? I would like to contribute in that category. Might be a good idea to dedicate someone to bringing a couple ice chests and ice. I have a Costco membership so bulk is not an issue.


I think this is the most up to date list of who's bringing what....

1. Mike and Jason- shelter reservation, hot dogs, burgers, charcoal, ice, coolers, drinks, cups, plates, napkins, utensils
2. clay.......ill bring some chips!
3. Shaun - pasta salad (most likely orzo if my wife feels up to it)
4. Steve- hot dog and hamburger buns
5. Alan - dessert king
6. Dean-All condiments and toppings, as well as coleslaw and potato salad.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Kendal - I've been gone most of the day today, so I haven't gotten to this. I appreciate you consolidating the list. 

BTW - I will likely be putting this Illusion Audio shallow mount C12 subwoofer up for sale soon: C12 Review :surprised:

Anyone at the meet would have a first crack at it.


----------



## bose301s

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Kendal - I've been gone most of the day today, so I haven't gotten to this. I appreciate you consolidating the list.
> 
> BTW - I will likely be putting this Illusion Audio shallow mount C12 subwoofer up for sale soon: C12 Review :surprised:
> 
> Anyone at the meet would have a first crack at it.


Isn't that the one you had installed in the front for a bit?


----------



## bertholomey

It was sitting in the floorboard, but I didn't have it 'installed'. I have the JL installed up front.


----------



## bose301s

bertholomey said:


> It was sitting in the floorboard, but I didn't have it 'installed'. I have the JL installed up front.


Ok, I can't keep track of all the changes you make


----------



## j-man

Thanks for the heads up J 

After catching up with the 19 pages of this thread, add me to the maybe list. I will do my best to make it. Have processor issues but have had a new Mosconi 6-8 sitting in a box for a year or so, just have had no time to do anything about it. If I don't get anything done with it before then maybe I can pimp my fellow DIYMA members into helping?  regardless, it will be nice to catch up with the OG gang and meet all the new additions!


----------



## Velozity

Notloudenuf said:


> I think this is the most up to date list of who's bringing what....
> 
> 1. Mike and Jason- shelter reservation, hot dogs, burgers, charcoal, ice, coolers, drinks, cups, plates, napkins, utensils
> 2. clay.......ill bring some chips!
> 3. Shaun - pasta salad (most likely orzo if my wife feels up to it)
> 4. Steve- hot dog and hamburger buns
> 5. Alan - dessert king
> 6. Dean-All condiments and toppings, as well as coleslaw and potato salad.




Thanks for re-posting Kendal. If anyone else is going to bring an item, please add it to this list by next Friday 8/30/13. I plan to hit up BJ's or Sam's Club on Saturday 8/31 to get the rest. As of now the meat list is simple: burgers and hot dogs. If there is something you want to bring to throw on the grill, feel free to do so, but we will have plenty of the traditional stuff for everyone.


----------



## bose301s

If people bring food I'll bring cash the day of.


----------



## mumbles

^^ This for me too ^^


----------



## Notloudenuf

Here's a list of people I PM'd today about attending the meet. If you know any of these people IRL encourage them to come on out. 
TinCup
jooonnn
JLocke
JoeDirte
manstretch
thehatedguy
UNCchef
singleuse
chtaylor71
Tarheels1
dresselbrew
Doeboy
Torquem
bandican
psycle_1
screwynewy
bboyvek
Newsqguy
Harv226
Ampman
InjunV18
Csm_274
Masse1369
Married_Man


----------



## bose301s

This may be a HUGE get together, may not have enough time to listen to everyones car, lol.


----------



## SilkySlim

My car will definitely not be ready but it's looks like I'll make it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf

bose301s said:


> This may be a HUGE get together, may not have enough time to listen to everyones car, lol.


Given that typically 1/2 of the people that sign up actually show up this thing will definitely be big if not huge. The attendance here may be greater than the last few SQ events that I have seen posts about.



SilkySlim said:


> My car will definitely not be ready but it's looks like I'll make it.


This will give you more time to listen to cars and talk to others.  I usually run out of time to listen to all the cars and ask questions of everyone.


----------



## Serieus

i'm excited for this, it's going to be big 

are you still going to have the milan at the meet kendal?


----------



## bose301s

People can listen to my car, not sure they would want to though, haha. System will be in a state of flux at the time.


----------



## claydo

I'm cool with my sound......its aesthetics that still need work....my doorcards are STILL atrocious! I gotta get em done....


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> I'm cool with my sound......its aesthetics that still need work....my doorcards are STILL atrocious! I gotta get em done....


Atrocious - a word that needs to be used more in everyday speak


----------



## claydo

LOL, yes, yes it does!


----------



## claydo

When looking at my doors currently, strange words pop into my head.....atrocious, hideous, appaling, offensive....I has work to do......


----------



## claydo

Here, reference for above list......


----------



## claydo

And, BTW, its against my religion to show my work before completion.....so don't share this with anyone! Lol


----------



## Serieus

still looks better than my trunk


----------



## bertholomey

Now I am torn......my wife would advise me to say something like, "Clay, that isn't bad at all, we know you have a plan for it, and you will make it look as good as it sounds."...........that is what she would say......... ............


----------



## claydo

Oh snap, I wouldn't tell anybody that! LOL........by the meet I should have them presentable.....if it would dry out a spell.....


----------



## claydo

Awe let me have it j! I know it looks like ass!


----------



## claydo

As I've said before.......I don't usually let anyone see stuff like that, until I have a decent end result!


----------



## claydo

I may have posted it hoping the humiliation would motivate me, they have been like this for a freaking MONTH!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Clay, did you know you can go back and edit posts up to 48 hours after you have first posted them? 

This might save you looking like you're talking to yourself. lol


----------



## claydo

LOL, thanks Kendall, but I was talking to myself.........


----------



## bertholomey

I think it is a stream of consciousness thing  It is more fun this way.


----------



## claydo

Its only bad if you answer........right?


----------



## claydo

Right.......uh oh.


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> I think it is a stream of consciousness thing  It is more fun this way.


That's right Jason! Besides I hit post quick reply before I think it through, and finish my thoughts......


----------



## bertholomey

No problem big guy - we love ya'. And it always keeps the thread at the top.


----------



## claydo

If ya listen close, you can hear al's stomach turning!


----------



## Slammer

claydo said:


> Here, reference for above list......


If you think this looks bad, wait until you see my unwrapped enclosure and amp rack. Still not sure if I'm gonna get mine cleaned up before the meet. Work has been ridiculous and all time off has been consumed by the kids. Oh well. Is what it is, I suppose. I'm more worried about how it sounds at this point. Don't ask me to pop the trunk on the 7th, I will say that the trunk release is busted.....


----------



## claydo

See, now ya gonna have me googlin' to see where your trunk release is! No worries man, everyone always has something they don't want everyone seeing.......we'll except Jason, I think that subi is always spotless!


----------



## Slammer

Okay, what the hell... Here is my trunk. Had the ass end off the IS when I was installing the rear GFX lip and took this pic. The Hertz EP1D is in the left side and I was running a pair of Zapcos at the time. I have since replaced the Zapco Reference 350.2 with a PPI 2.150 (which is longer than the upper board in the amp rack), so I am currently running three different brand amps.... I love running matching components, so I'm pretty much screwed right now.Current set up is the best I've had but I'm sure I will get some knew ideas after the meet. I like my system the way it is and I'm not running any sort of EQ or processor. Passive at that, but very much interested in moving to an active setup in the near future.


----------



## claydo

As **** that ain't bad at all........I was expecting worse! Before Jason's last meet I was fabricating and wrapping a new amp rack........till 4am the day of!.........


----------



## Slammer

claydo said:


> As **** that ain't bad at all........I was expecting worse! Before Jason's last meet I was fabricating and wrapping a new amp rack........till 4am the day of!.........


Thanks bro. Gonna try to tighten it up before the meet, but time is running short.....


----------



## Velozity

Boy I can't wait to meet you guys. I'm loving the enthusiasm! Screw the cosmetics, get to tunin'!


----------



## claydo

Ah, Mike! Our other gracious host! Looking forward to meeting you too, and the others I haven't met. A good day in southern pines, that's what I'm predicting! These are soooo much fun, you guys who are attending your first are in for a treat....... I love music, and at these you get exposed to not only some nice sounding cars, but a wide variety of tunage as well......if turnout is good it should be a long busy day, so bring your patience, and take your time and get a demo from all willing to share.....nothing worse than hearing afterthoughts in the thread about the awesome demo you didn't get! So plan to stay as long as it takes, be honest with your praise and/or critique......and be open to accept the same from others.........remember everyone's ears are a lil different. Getting a large group of folks together with the same hobby/passion doesn't happen often enough..........so come hungry for knowledge and aural pleasure.......and burgers/dogs.......and I guarantee you'll get your fill!


----------



## claydo

Can ya tell I'm getting stoked??...........LOL, here I go talking to meself again.........


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Ah, Mike! Our other gracious host! Looking forward to meeting you too, and the others I haven't met. A good day in southern pines, that's what I'm predicting! These are soooo much fun, you guys who are attending your first are in for a treat....... I love music, and at these you get exposed to not only some nice sounding cars, but a wide variety of tunage as well......if turnout is good it should be a long busy day, so bring your patience, and take your time and get a demo from all willing to share.....nothing worse than hearing afterthoughts in the thread about the awesome demo you didn't get! So plan to stay as long as it takes, be honest with your praise and/or critique......and be open to accept the same from others.........remember everyone's ears are a lil different. Getting a large group of folks together with the same hobby/passion doesn't happen often enough..........so come hungry for knowledge and aural pleasure.......and burgers/dogs.......and I guarantee you'll get your fill!


Very well said - you encapsulated the whole of the experience in this post - again, need this to be a sticky. I whole heartily agree!


----------



## captainobvious

Clay- Those door cards remind me of what I had to deal with in the Lancer. You can either cut out the door pocket to make life easier when finishing, or be prepared for hell in getting them prettied up 

I've redone the door panels in both the previous cars and it's not what I'd consider "fun", but it is good learning experience. You can do it!!


----------



## Velozity

In addition to Jason's meet disc, this is the disc I will use to demo my truck. Anybody who suffers through it gets a free copy


----------



## mumbles

Velozity said:


> In addition to Jason's meet disc, this is the disc I will use to demo my truck. Anybody who suffers through it gets a free copy


Mmmmmm... Time! One of my all time faves!


----------



## sirbOOm

Juno Reactor! Nice!!!

Look, as long as Nickelback, Creed, and Miley Cyrus are banned... it-a be awlll good.


----------



## Notloudenuf

sirbOOm said:


> Juno Reactor! Nice!!!
> 
> Look, as long as Nickelback, Creed, and Miley Cyrus are banned... it-a be awlll good.


I like you already :laugh::laugh:


----------



## captainobvious

That Keith Don't Go track is superb and sounds awesome on planars, electrostats and ribbons. Alot of good high frequency content from that acoustic guitar solo


----------



## Serieus

sirbOOm said:


> Juno Reactor! Nice!!!
> 
> Look, as long as Nickelback, Creed, and Miley Cyrus are banned... it-a be awlll good.


am i free to bring some more gangnam style?


----------



## Velozity

captainobvious said:


> That Keith Don't Go track is superb and sounds awesome on planars, electrostats and ribbons. Alot of good high frequency content from that acoustic guitar solo




Yes sir. It took me a while to put this one together because I wanted each track to serve a different purpose for the demo. You nailed the Keith Don't Go selection.


----------



## captainobvious

Velozity said:


> Yes sir. It took me a while to put this one together because I wanted each track to serve a different purpose for the demo. You nailed the Keith Don't Go selection.


Thanks 

The Seether track is also a nice live rock track which provides a good alternative to the often used (and also excellent) Alice in Chains live album.
Good choices! 

I'm looking forward to Jays disc and yours


----------



## Velozity

LOL, I should just have you write my liner notes!


----------



## captainobvious

Velozity said:


> LOL, I should just have you write my liner notes!


A "get out of my head" moment? :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

I was listening to that Toys of Men CD this morning  Love the mix of tracks on this disc - can't wait to hear this in the Yota!


----------



## bose301s

We should see if Jake from Sundown and Nick from Stereo Integrity want to come.


----------



## Velozity

bertholomey said:


> I was listening to that Toys of Men CD this morning  Love the mix of tracks on this disc - can't wait to hear this in the Yota!



Likewise with your Scooby! This disc flows well from song to song despite the different genres. Can't wait to hear "Rise" in your car with THREE subs playing!


----------



## claydo

Two demo discs.......awesome! Can't wait to hear em.


----------



## claydo

captainobvious said:


> Clay- Those door cards remind me of what I had to deal with in the Lancer. You can either cut out the door pocket to make life easier when finishing, or be prepared for hell in getting them prettied up
> 
> I've redone the door panels in both the previous cars and it's not what I'd consider "fun", but it is good learning experience. You can do it!!


I've gotta plan, but I need to get off my rearend and implement it......just in case it doesn't work and I have to drop back and punt! I'm really not leaving any time for any mistakes.....I need dry weather bad.....I was gonna work on it sun, but wound up in the er all day.......wife's got gall stones!


----------



## Notloudenuf

bose301s said:


> We should see if Jake from Sundown and Nick from Stereo Integrity want to come.


They were on my PM list but neither of them accepts PM. Can you look up their emails and invite them?


----------



## mumbles

sirbOOm said:


> Juno Reactor! Nice!!!
> 
> Look, as long as Nickelback, Creed, and Miley Cyrus are banned... it-a be awlll good.


Well dang, that doesn't leave me much to bring... :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

Velozity said:


> Likewise with your Scooby! This disc flows well from song to song despite the different genres. Can't wait to hear "Rise" in your car with THREE subs playing!


Unfortunately, you are going to be disappointed........I'm going to only one sub.......just the dinky one up front. The wall might be coming down (cue Reagan's speech) this weekend  Might have a couple more subs for sale other than the Illusion Audio sub


----------



## stereo_luver

I'm hoping to have a new set-up installed when I get there. I may need some ears on it. The next day is State Finals in AL at Steve Cook's shop. I hope to have the ODR D7iii & P99x installed. I'll be putting together a CD or two also. I'm pretty sure most of you haven't heard some of this stuff. When I was in Houston, TX. working Khanh ( khanhfat) and Erik (soundjunkie) hooked me up with about a TB of HD lossless. Khanh loaded me up with some rare recordings and some really nice Vietnamese HQ recordings. The sound quality of those Vietnamese recordings is incredible. 

Chuck


----------



## claydo

Woohoo chuck.......I drooled over that combo in the classifieds, can't wait to see it in action! Hope ya bring extra discs, I'm always eager for new music!


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> Unfortunately, you are going to be disappointed........I'm going to only one sub.......just the dinky one up front. The wall might be coming down (cue Reagan's speech) this weekend  Might have a couple more subs for sale other than the Illusion Audio sub


Oh snap, no more ib? Did ya hear what Erin was complaining about, or just ready for a change?


----------



## bose301s

claydo said:


> Oh snap, no more ib? Did ya hear what Erin was complaining about, or just ready for a change?


What was Erin complaining about?


----------



## claydo

He was saying in his (erins not jasons) setup that he was hearing some sort of slow decay standing wave type of thing, coming from his trunk. This was when he went from the ib to the sealed 13's. I believe he's took out said sealed setup and going back though......iirc.


----------



## claydo

Jason had told him whatever he was hearing don't point it out to me, he didn't want to know....LOL obviously happy with his ib...... all this is from memory though so don't quote me on it.....I think said conversation took place in this years Atlanta meet thread.


----------



## claydo

Yup.....loooked back, page 10 of this years Atlanta meet thread......go read it so I'm not putting any words in these fellas mouths without consent!


----------



## fullergoku

Down to one sub huh?? Interesting!! and I heard from a lil birdie earlier today that meet disc is incredible!!!


----------



## bbfoto

Jason et all, this guy's new CD should be out August 23rd in time for your meet.  Here's a sample of one of the tracks which is available right now on iTunes...(please listen to this on your car system or a good set of cans!)

Thomas Oliver - 'Jurassic Park Theme' (Weissenborn Instrumental) - YouTube

Also check out Martin Harley's Bing Lounge/KINK Radio performances on YT.

Sorry for the interjection. Carry on.


----------



## bertholomey

If I pull the wall, it will be outlined on my build thread, but it isn't related to anything that Erin did in his car or anything related to feedback about my car.


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Jason et all, this guy's new CD should be out August 23rd in time for your meet.  Here's a sample of one of the tracks which is available right now on iTunes...(please listen to this on your car system or a good set of cans!)


Love it! I will certainly pick this up. Love that guitar - I watched a vid of Ben Harper playing one of those - I will have to try to look up the name of the instrument.


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> Love it! I will certainly pick this up. Love that guitar - I watched a vid of Ben Harper playing one of those - I will have to try to look up the name of the instrument.


It's a Weissenborn guitar. Here are two more of his that IMO are incredible:

Thomas Oliver - 'These Streets Were Clean' (Weissenborn Instrumental) - YouTube


Thomas Oliver - LITTLE STRANGER (Acoustic Session) - YouTube


----------



## mumbles

Not to threadjack, but... what do you guys use to burn tracks to cd? I've got Windoze 8 but haven't really played with media player yet and I've also got Linux...


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> It's a Weissenborn guitar. Here are two more of his that IMO are incredible:
> 
> Thomas Oliver - 'These Streets Were Clean' (Weissenborn Instrumental) - YouTube
> 
> 
> Thomas Oliver - LITTLE STRANGER (Acoustic Session) - YouTube


Thanks Billy! I will check these out when I get home tonight!




EeeDeeEye said:


> Not to threadjack, but... what do you guys use to burn tracks to cd? I've got Windoze 8 but haven't really played with media player yet and I've also got Linux...


No threadjack at all - it is relevant 

I'm using JRiver Media Center for all of my music. I use this as my library, I rip in this program, and I burn discs in this program. I abhor Windows Media Player, and I despise iTunes almost as much.


----------



## mumbles

bertholomey said:


> I'm using JRiver Media Center for all of my music. I use this as my library, I rip in this program, and I burn discs in this program. I abhor Windows Media Player, and I despise iTunes almost as much.


Thanks, I'll check it out!

bbfoto - Those YT videos are excellent, that guy has some talent!


----------



## Velozity

Yeah JRiver is nice and I recommend it for Windows. I use iTunes but I have an iMac.


----------



## bertholomey

Velozity said:


> Yeah JRiver is nice and I recommend it for Windows. I use iTunes but I have an iMac.


I have a MacBook Pro, and I still hate iTunes  I have JRiver on the PC at the house where the external hard drive is attached.....that is where most of the rippin' and burnin' occurs. I have JRiver on the Mac (Windows version), and I may eventually switch to the Mac version of JRiver.


----------



## bertholomey

fullergoku said:


> Down to one sub huh?? Interesting!! and I heard from a lil birdie earlier today that meet disc is incredible!!!


Hmmmmm......I wonder who that could have been?  I'm hoping to have a copy of liner notes to hand out to everyone who is at the meet


----------



## claydo

Oh no, Jason....don't think what I said was in any way saying you were following anybodies influence, or was related to anyone listening to your setup.........I just remember Erin mentioning hearing something he disliked in his setup, and going to something different with the sealed 13s. I personally have loved everyone of the ib cars that I have heard, including yours. I just remembered the conversation, and was more trying to find if you had heard something you weren't pleased with, or was just bored/ wanting to try something different! There was no slight, or insinuation intended, my friend, I assure you.........
Oh and bbfoto, when you link some music, I always check it out. Never been disappointed, and the jurrasic park guitar was awesome, as expected!


----------



## bertholomey

No worries mate.......I just thought it wasn't a good place for me to give my 'explanations' - I need to do that on my log - don't want to go off-topic here with my ramblings. 

I think you guys will be pleased with the way it sounds.......it just won't do the Theatre level sub bass........


----------



## bbfoto

EeeDeeEye said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out!
> 
> bbfoto - Those YT videos are excellent, that guy has some talent!


Agreed. Jason B had one of Kaki King's tracks on a previous meet disc, and I really like all of her stuff/have bought all of her CDs over the years. They might not be everyone's cup of tea but I appreciate the artistry.

Oh, Jason, BTW John Butler has made that "Ocean" track available for free download as well.  
http://www.johnbutlertrio.com/ocean

On a Windows PC I use AD STREAM RECORDER to grab stuff off of YouTube or elsewhere that I can't find available for purchase/download. The SoundCloud website is awesome as well.

Wish I could hear your setup, J., and all the others as well!!! [email protected], you guys are going to have an EPIC GTG!!!


----------



## andrewmac

bbfoto said:


> Jason et all, this guy's new CD should be out August 23rd in time for your meet.  Here's a sample of one of the tracks which is available right now on iTunes...(please listen to this on your car system or a good set of cans!)
> 
> Thomas Oliver - 'Jurassic Park Theme' (Weissenborn Instrumental) - YouTube
> 
> Also check out Martin Harley's Bing Lounge/KINK Radio performances on YT.
> 
> Sorry for the interjection. Carry on.


Thomas Oliver, first I had heard but it is fantastic!! I'm in Greensboro and would love to come to the meet but I will have to see how the rest of the family's schedule works out.


----------



## claydo

Come on out buddy, list your name, and car, and someone will add ya to the list.


----------



## andrewmac

When then put me on the list as a possibility! Andrew(andrewmac) with a faded accord.


----------



## mumbles

andrewmac said:


> When then put me on the list as a possibility! Andrew(andrewmac) with a faded accord.


1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan...for now
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - Black Nissan Altima
4) Chuck (stereo_luver) - '05 Dodge 1500 quad cab
5) Chris (serieus) - silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (bose301s) - red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) - red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) - gray Scion xB.*
9) Clay (claydo) - red cobalt
10) Dustin (dgr932) - blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) - black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) - Honda element
13) Mike (velozity) - Toyota sequoia? I think
14) Shaun (ike3000) - grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) - Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) - red gmc
17) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro
18) Tim (EditTim) - silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
19) chad (Silkyslim) - black e39......maybe
20) Richard (fullergoku) - BMW 550
21) Dean (slammer) - is350
22) James (jpf150) - f150
23) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
24) Brian (carter1010) - Cavalier
25) Daniel (chithead) - Subaru Forester (IIRC)
26) Paul (The Natural) - Caravan
27) Tim (ungo4) - Prelude
-Ken (guest) maybe
28) Adam (The A Train) - Civic 
29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - Cobalt or R32 Golf or 240 
30) Name? (JSM-FA5)- Civic
31) Name? (Black Rain) - '04 Sorento 
32) Andrew (andrewmac) - faded accord

It's official now!


----------



## sirbOOm

Me! '11 Silverado with probably no audio in it by then.


----------



## claydo

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan...for now
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - Black Nissan Altima
4) Chuck (stereo_luver) - '05 Dodge 1500 quad cab
5) Chris (serieus) - silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (bose301s) - red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) - red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) - gray Scion xB.*
9) Clay (claydo) - red cobalt
10) Dustin (dgr932) - blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) - black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) - Honda element
13) Mike (velozity) - Toyota sequoia? I think
14) Shaun (ike3000) - grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) - Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) - red gmc
17) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro
18) Tim (EditTim) - silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
19) chad (Silkyslim) - black e39......maybe
20) Richard (fullergoku) - BMW 550
21) Dean (slammer) - is350
22) James (jpf150) - f150
23) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
24) Brian (carter1010) - Cavalier
25) Daniel (chithead) - Subaru Forester (IIRC)
26) Paul (The Natural) - Caravan
27) Tim (ungo4) - Prelude-Ken (guest) maybe
28) Adam (The A Train) - Civic*
29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - Cobalt or R32 Golf or 240*
30) Name? (JSM-FA5)- Civic
31) Juan (Black Rain) - '04 Sorento*
32) Andrew (andrewmac) - faded accord
33) Nick (sirboom) - silverado


----------



## Black Rain

Juan (Black Rain)


----------



## j-man

claydo said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
> 2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan...for now
> 3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - Black Nissan Altima
> 4) Chuck (stereo_luver) - '05 Dodge 1500 quad cab
> 5) Chris (serieus) - silver Honda Civic
> 6) Richard (bose301s) - red Ford Focus.
> 7) Steve (Captainobvious) - red Mazdaspeed 3
> 8) Dereck (bigdwiz) - gray Scion xB.*
> 9) Clay (claydo) - red cobalt
> 10) Dustin (dgr932) - blue ford explorer,pending amps
> 11) Ally (millerlyte) - black Monte.........maybe
> 12) Al (bigal) - Honda element
> 13) Mike (velozity) - Toyota sequoia? I think
> 14) Shaun (ike3000) - grey Tacoma
> 15) Adam (05obs) - Dodge journey
> 16) Glenn (gln305) - red gmc
> 17) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro
> 18) Tim (EditTim) - silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
> 19) chad (Silkyslim) - black e39......maybe
> 20) Richard (fullergoku) - BMW 550
> 21) Dean (slammer) - is350
> 22) James (jpf150) - f150
> 23) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
> 24) Brian (carter1010) - Cavalier
> 25) Daniel (chithead) - Subaru Forester (IIRC)
> 26) Paul (The Natural) - Caravan
> 27) Tim (ungo4) - Prelude-Ken (guest) maybe
> 28) Adam (The A Train) - Civic*
> 29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - Cobalt or R32 Golf or 240*
> 30) Name? (JSM-FA5)- Civic
> 31) Juan (Black Rain) - '04 Sorento*
> 32) Andrew (andrewmac) - faded accord
> 33) Nick (sirboom) - silverado


34) Jman (Jman) 05 Vette


----------



## Slammer

30+ cars? Gonna be a full day of listening and I can't wait! Still not happy with my set up but doubt I ever will be...... This is gonna be enlightening and a lot of fun!


----------



## TheBetterMethod

I've gotta get the info straight before I commit to anything...

The location is 301 Lake Park Crossing, Aberdeen, NC?
And the date is September 7?

If this is right, cross your fingers and count be as a solid maybe.  
It's 400 miles each way for me, but I'd love to be there.


----------



## claydo

Your info appears to be correct, sir. Cmon down, looks like its gonna be a big one!


----------



## TheBetterMethod

Cool beans! I'm 100% sure I want to be there, and 80% sure I can be there.

So 90% sure that I will be there. I need an event like this.


----------



## bose301s

I am getting more and more excited for this with each day that passes.


----------



## JSM-FA5

Havent been on recently due to school and work. Edit the List as i forgot my name. Jacob (JSM-FA5) Civic SI. 
I have had 2 potential buyers who did not want the sound system, so i have removed it twice! the most rescent back out was yesterday, so today I reinstalled my head unit, ran my power wire and fused it in the engine compartment, and cut out my baffles. tomorrow I plan to run new speaker wire and get the speakers installed. (In hope that I can get a amp to power my sub before the meet.)


----------



## TREOSOLS

Sign me up,

Mark (TREOSOLS) Pilot
Joey (gOa) co-pilot


----------



## j-man

Cool! Will be great to see you and Joey again. Been a while! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertholomey

TREOSOLS said:


> Sign me up,
> 
> Mark (TREOSOLS) Pilot
> Joey (gOa) co-pilot


Oh boy! Here comes the comedy. Maybe you 2 can organize an impromptu Harlem Shake at the meet - I have a motorcycle helmet I can bring


----------



## Notloudenuf

The location is 301 Lake Park Crossing, Aberdeen, NC
And the date is September 7

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan...for now
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - Black Nissan Altima
4) Chuck (stereo_luver) - '05 Dodge 1500 quad cab
5) Chris (serieus) - silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (bose301s) - red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) - red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) - gray Scion xB.*
9) Clay (claydo) - red cobalt
10) Dustin (dgr932) - blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) - black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) - Honda element
13) Mike (velozity) - Toyota sequoia? I think
14) Shaun (ike3000) - grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) - Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) - red gmc
17) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro
18) Tim (EditTim) - silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
19) chad (Silkyslim) - black e39......maybe
20) Richard (fullergoku) - BMW 550
21) Dean (slammer) - is350
22) James (jpf150) - f150
23) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
24) Brian (carter1010) - Cavalier
25) Daniel (chithead) - Subaru Forester (IIRC)
26) Paul (The Natural) - Caravan
27) Tim (ungo4) - Prelude-Ken (guest) maybe
28) Adam (The A Train) - Civic*
29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - Cobalt or R32 Golf or 240*
30) Jacob (JSM-FA5)- Civic
31) Juan (Black Rain) - '04 Sorento*
32) Andrew (andrewmac) - faded accord
33) Nick (sirboom) - silverado
34) Jman (Jman) 05 Vette 
35) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
36) Mark (TREOSOLS)
37) Joey (gOa) 

People that have committed to food, reservations, etc. (cash donations are always welcome but not required for attendance) If I have spoken out of turn here Mike and Jason let me know and I will remove immediately.

1. Mike and Jason- shelter reservation, hot dogs, burgers, charcoal, ice, coolers, drinks, cups, plates, napkins, utensils
2. clay.......ill bring some chips!
3. Shaun - pasta salad (most likely orzo if my wife feels up to it)
4. Steve- hot dog and hamburger buns
5. Alan - dessert king
6. Dean-All condiments and toppings, as well as coleslaw and potato salad. 

Wow.


----------



## slade1274

bertholomey said:


> Oh boy! Here comes the comedy. Maybe you 2 can organize an impromptu Harlem Shake at the meet - I have a motorcycle helmet I can bring


Don't forget the assless chaps too. :laugh:


----------



## mumbles

slade1274 said:


> Don't forget the assless chaps too. :laugh:


I was on the fence about this meet... not any more :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

EeeDeeEye said:


> I was on the fence about this meet... not any more :laugh:


So this is the thing that made you decide to make it or skip it?


----------



## claydo

37........holy shnikeys.........ITS ALIVE, ITS ALIVE!


----------



## claydo

I'm gonna have to shorten my demo track list, what time does the park call it quits?


----------



## TheBetterMethod

Notloudenuf said:


> The location is 301 Lake Park Crossing, Aberdeen, NC
> And the date is September 7
> 
> 35) Name? (TheBetterMethod)
> 
> Wow.


Oh, here's my other info:
Ben (TheBetterMethod) - 05 Subaru OBW :sombrero:


----------



## bertholomey

slade1274 said:


> Don't forget the assless chaps too. :laugh:


After Mark showed me this awesome piece of Americana.......I decided to put the Harlem Shake on the mix disc........I'll try not to do this while listening to one of your cars when it comes on........


----------



## Slammer

Holy crap! Not sure if that was more funny or scary..... Gonna have to sound pretty damn good in someone's car for me not to think about the guy flailing around topless!


----------



## claydo

Jason, not sure you could do that buddy, but ifn ya could, it would be a lot less dramatic!


----------



## TREOSOLS

Jason, you know that is some funny $h1t ! You forgot to mention how many Youtube video's you went through, until you found one you liked!!


----------



## JSM-FA5

Well I just finished installing all my equipment! Currently running no sub. Used my 4 channel for just the component set. Hopefully I can pull off an amp by the gtg. All I have to do is put all the panels back on. 

Me and my friend are both planning to attend. So pumped about this meet! First time for everything.


----------



## bertholomey

TREOSOLS said:


> Jason, you know that is some funny $h1t ! You forgot to mention how many Youtube video's you went through, until you found one you liked!!


Most of the Harlem Shake videos I went through made me feel that I needed a Parent or Legal Guardian with me. 

I can certainly appreciate this guy's enthusiasm, and I could imagine having that kind of 'reaction' when listening to some of the fantastic cars that will be there. I prefer a reaction like this.......






Probably the coolest ones of the half dozen I looked at were the 2 you played in your car






My Duke friends might not like this one.....


----------



## mumbles

Wow, I learned two things from this thread;

1) What a Harlem Shake was
2) Your eyes and psyche can both be damaged by some things you run across on the internet!


----------



## bertholomey

I didn't know either until Mr. Worrell showed me. Going through multiple YouTube videos can be detrimental - it seems there is a contest for who can create the most shocking Harlem Shake video :0


----------



## j.key

I'm new to this forum so to speak but ive lurked for years .I'll come by for a bit in a Grey QC dakota or the wifes black edge, neither of which has a current setup. I use to post years ago (By years i mean 7-10 LOL) on Caraudio.com as Jdizzle and moderated the first fiberglassforums.com with Ruckus as well as alot of others i can't remember .


on a different note I'm trying to talk my brother into coming. he has an Eclipse with a mild SPL oriented setup


<<josh btw (grey dakota/black edge or maroon monte carlo ss)


----------



## claydo

You guys should definately come by, looks like there will be plenty of cars to demo......might motivate ya to do something in yours. Tell your bro, most of us have an inner basehead anyways, so bring it on out......maybe he will take a liking to our side of the game with a little listening.


----------



## JSM-FA5

As far as quality recordings go, what do you guys think about "your love" by The Outfield and "Viva La Vida" by Cold Play? I think these sound great and clear, but if these aren't high quality recordings I want to get some HQ stuff.


----------



## claydo

Don't know these recordings, but I know Jason's tastes, so rest assured his meet disc shall be loaded with high quality recordings! So maybe you can use that as a reference against your selections....


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Don't know these recordings, but I know Jason's tastes, so rest assured his meet disc shall be loaded with high quality recordings! So maybe you can use that as a reference against your selections....


Again......missing that THANKS button!


----------



## charlesc

Age limit to this? Im 18 and trying to bring my 19 year old buddy. I got my car in shop atm getting custom bandpass enclosure with 2 jl 12w3v3s


----------



## bertholomey

charlesc said:


> Age limit to this? Im 18 and trying to bring my 19 year old buddy. I got my car in shop atm getting custom bandpass enclosure with 2 jl 12w3v3s


No minimim age or maximum age - come out and have a good time - there should be a wide range of ages and maturity levels there  Some of the older guys may have some of the lowest maturity levels


----------



## j-man

Moar metal!  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Don't know these recordings, but I know Jason's tastes, so rest assured his meet disc shall be loaded with high quality recordings! So maybe you can use that as a reference against your selections....





j-man said:


> Moar metal!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Ya' well.....wait until you hear that Ensiferum track


----------



## j-man

Haha you know I'm just needling ya J  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## claydo

Get a demo from me jman, ill metal your face off!


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> No minimim age or maximum age - come out and have a good time - there should be a wide range of ages and maturity levels there  Some of the older guys may have some of the lowest maturity levels


Guilty.....


----------



## bertholomey

j-man said:


> Haha you know I'm just needling ya J
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I know you will terrorize my rinky dink, little girly sq system JMan (no offense Ally if you are still watching this thread) 



claydo said:


> Get a demo from me jman, ill metal your face off!


Wow! Sounds like a challenge to me!


----------



## j.key

is there a specific time this will be? i havent read through the entire post if its somewhere in the middle i apologize lol

reading pwns me i found it. dumbass....


----------



## Serieus

passenger side mid just stopped playing randomly about half an hour ago, hoping it just came unplugged and isn't an issue with tinsel leads or anything since i have no way of soldering (no tools) but i guess it doesn't really matter since i can't get behind the speaker right now to check the connection without a hook to pull out the window handle clip, and of course we don't even have paper clips. 

first world problems, right? i hate car audio  hopefully i can get this fixed by the meet.


----------



## claydo

I know Mike (velozity) secured the shelter from 11 to 6........but I know some of these guys will be earlier.......actually, while I know ill do good to get there by 11, this is a legit question........when do the festivities officially begin?


----------



## claydo

Don't worry Chris, there was one fella who threatened to burn his car before the Atlanta meet.....LOL, you have time.....


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> I know you will terrorize my rinky dink, little girly sq system JMan (no offense Ally if you are still watching this thread)
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Sounds like a challenge to me!




Whoa, I don't know about a challenge, but my iPod does contain a large dose of the metallic stuff.......


----------



## j.key

I can be there as early as possible to help with anything if needed. I literally live within walking distance. Just Let me know what i can do.


----------



## Serieus

claydo said:


> Don't worry Chris, there was one fella who threatened to burn his car before the Atlanta meet.....LOL, you have time.....


i haven't gone that far yet but only because my car didn't come with any electronics so i don't have wiring issues except for connectors, apparently


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> I know Mike (velozity) secured the shelter from 11 to 6........but I know some of these guys will be earlier.......actually, while I know ill do good to get there by 11, this is a legit question........when do the festivities officially begin?


I'm planning on getting there by 0900 at the latest - hopefully about 0830. We should have a plan to get parked......and get listening. The stand around and talk part is important, but you shouldn't find yourself at the end of the day having talked for 80% and listened for 20%......unless you have that as your goal 

BTW - you all feel free to bring some bags of chips, dips, cookies, drinks. I don't see Clay bringing enough chips for a group of 40........hungry men and women. What doesn't get eaten, gets taken home - no worries.


----------



## bose301s

I probably will be there more towards the 11-noon side, work a 2-midnight shift and work the Friday before. I will probably be bringing my dog.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> there should be a wide range of ages and maturity levels there  Some of the older guys may have some of the lowest maturity levels


HEY!!!!! I resemble that remark.


----------



## captainobvious

claydo said:


> I know Mike (velozity) secured the shelter from 11 to 6........but I know some of these guys will be earlier.......actually, while I know ill do good to get there by 11, this is a legit question........when do the festivities officially begin?



The night before? 

I imagine we will be out early to get setup.


----------



## charlesc

Ima try to make it if my caprice gets ready in 2weeks. Charles(charlesc) chevy caprice


----------



## claydo

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan...for now
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - Black Nissan Altima
4) Chuck (stereo_luver) - '05 Dodge 1500 quad cab
5) Chris (serieus) - silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (bose301s) - red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) - red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) - gray Scion xB.*
9) Clay (claydo) - red cobalt
10) Dustin (dgr932) - blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) - black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) - Honda element
13) Mike (velozity) - Toyota sequoia? I think
14) Shaun (ike3000) - grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) - Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) - red gmc
17) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro
18) Tim (EditTim) - silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
19) chad (Silkyslim) - black e39......maybe
20) Richard (fullergoku) - BMW 550
21) Dean (slammer) - is350
22) James (jpf150) - f150
23) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
24) Brian (carter1010) - Cavalier
25) Daniel (chithead) - Subaru Forester (IIRC)
26) Paul (The Natural) - Caravan
27) Tim (ungo4) - Prelude-Ken (guest) maybe
28) Adam (The A Train) - Civic*
29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - Cobalt or R32 Golf or 240*
30) Jacob (JSM-FA5)- Civic
31) Juan (Black Rain) - '04 Sorento*
32) Andrew (andrewmac) - faded accord
33) Nick (sirboom) - silverado
34) Jman (Jman) 05 Vette 
35) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
36) Mark (TREOSOLS)
37) Joey (gOa) 
38) Charles (charlesc) chevy caprice
39) Josh (j.key) dakota, edge, or monte

holy ****.....almost 40 now!


----------



## captainobvious

claydo said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
> 2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan...for now
> 3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - Black Nissan Altima
> 4) Chuck (stereo_luver) - '05 Dodge 1500 quad cab
> 5) Chris (serieus) - silver Honda Civic
> 6) Richard (bose301s) - red Ford Focus.
> 7) Steve (Captainobvious) - red Mazdaspeed 3
> 8) Dereck (bigdwiz) - gray Scion xB.*
> 9) Clay (claydo) - red cobalt
> 10) Dustin (dgr932) - blue ford explorer,pending amps
> 11) Ally (millerlyte) - black Monte.........maybe
> 12) Al (bigal) - Honda element
> 13) Mike (velozity) - Toyota sequoia? I think
> 14) Shaun (ike3000) - grey Tacoma
> 15) Adam (05obs) - Dodge journey
> 16) Glenn (gln305) - red gmc
> 17) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro
> 18) Tim (EditTim) - silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
> 19) chad (Silkyslim) - black e39......maybe
> 20) Richard (fullergoku) - BMW 550
> 21) Dean (slammer) - is350
> 22) James (jpf150) - f150
> 23) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
> 24) Brian (carter1010) - Cavalier
> 25) Daniel (chithead) - Subaru Forester (IIRC)
> 26) Paul (The Natural) - Caravan
> 27) Tim (ungo4) - Prelude-Ken (guest) maybe
> 28) Adam (The A Train) - Civic*
> 29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - Cobalt or R32 Golf or 240*
> 30) Jacob (JSM-FA5)- Civic
> 31) Juan (Black Rain) - '04 Sorento*
> 32) Andrew (andrewmac) - faded accord
> 33) Nick (sirboom) - silverado
> 34) Jman (Jman) 05 Vette
> 35) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
> 36) Mark (TREOSOLS)
> 37) Joey (gOa)
> 38) Charles (charlesc) chevy caprice
> 39) Josh (j.key) dakota, edge, or monte
> 
> holy ****.....almost 40 now!


I'll be shocked if more than 30 attend. But that's still a huge meet. Bigger than a lot of shows!


----------



## claydo

Yup 30 would be 75%, that's probably not gonna happen. When your list is 40 tho, more than likely at least 25 are gonna show.......that's a lot of cars to check out!


----------



## claydo

And who knows, this group could shock the world with the highest sign/show percentage ever achieved.......its getting close, I'm gonna be optimistic!


----------



## Black Rain

Your right thats a lot of cars to check out. But it should give a variety to pick from to listen to. Plus you can also sample thier installs and techniques. You can always feed information from people even if you dont get a chance to sit in them.


----------



## Velozity

Yeah I kinda need to know who's definite and who's maybe by Sunday. I'll be away on business all week so Monday is my last opportunity to shop before the meet. I think we should have name tags also that has our name and screen name.


----------



## Black Rain

Tags are a good idea

Im a definite.


----------



## claydo

Barring some kind of emergency of life or limb, ill be there!


----------



## mumbles

Yep, my wife and I are planning on making the haul...


----------



## bertholomey

Velozity said:


> Yeah I kinda need to know who's definite and who's maybe by Sunday. I'll be away on business all week so Monday is my last opportunity to shop before the meet. I think we should have name tags also that has our name and screen name.


That is funny - I already came to the conclusion of name tags, but I wasn't going to tell anyone  I had anticipated 'push back' on the "My Name Is" tag on chests........you get a name tag when you get a disc


----------



## j.key

Im a definate for a couple hours at least. My wife and little one probably won't want to stay for a long period of time especially if its crazy humid out


A little off topic but do you guys know anyone in NC or around NC that could repair an Amp thats pretty reputable? I have an eD Nine2x with a very strange issue i need sorted and Ofc they're out of business.


----------



## Velozity

I'm editing the list to show definite D) or maybe confused status as of today. Please update sometime between now and Sunday:

 1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan...for now
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - Black Nissan Altima
4) Chuck (stereo_luver) - '05 Dodge 1500 quad cab
5) Chris (serieus) - silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (bose301s) - red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) - red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) - gray Scion xB.*
 9) Clay (claydo) - red cobalt
10) Dustin (dgr932) - blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) - black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) - Honda element
 13) Mike (velozity) - Toyota sequoia? I think
14) Shaun (ike3000) - grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) - Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) - red gmc
 17) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro (plus guest)
18) Tim (EditTim) - silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
19) chad (Silkyslim) - black e39......maybe
20) Richard (fullergoku) - BMW 550
21) Dean (slammer) - is350
22) James (jpf150) - f150
23) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
24) Brian (carter1010) - Cavalier
25) Daniel (chithead) - Subaru Forester (IIRC)
26) Paul (The Natural) - Caravan
27) Tim (ungo4) - Prelude-Ken (guest) maybe
28) Adam (The A Train) - Civic*
29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - Cobalt or R32 Golf or 240*
30) Jacob (JSM-FA5)- Civic
 31) Juan (Black Rain) - '04 Sorento*
32) Andrew (andrewmac) - faded accord
33) Nick (sirboom) - silverado
 34) Jman (Jman) 05 Vette 
35) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
36) Mark (TREOSOLS)
37) Joey (gOa) 
38) Charles (charlesc) chevy caprice
 39) Josh (j.key) dakota, edge, or monte


----------



## charlesc

Is booze allowed at this haha sorry I had to ask


----------



## claydo

Sorry Charles, but as posted earlier, seems the city this is in has some specific rules about alcohol consumption at their public Parks...........seems I remember flasks being mentioned, so if its necessary, I'd recommended discretion.


----------



## j-man

Jman will be there 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Velozity

I'd prefer no alcohol brought to this event please, thank you.


----------



## ike3000

I'll definitely be there. Getting juiced.
 1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan...for now
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - Black Nissan Altima
4) Chuck (stereo_luver) - '05 Dodge 1500 quad cab
5) Chris (serieus) - silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (bose301s) - red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) - red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) - gray Scion xB.*
 9) Clay (claydo) - red cobalt
10) Dustin (dgr932) - blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) - black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) - Honda element
 13) Mike (velozity) - Toyota sequoia? I think
 14) Shaun (ike3000) - grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) - Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) - red gmc
 17) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro (plus guest)
18) Tim (EditTim) - silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
19) chad (Silkyslim) - black e39......maybe
20) Richard (fullergoku) - BMW 550
21) Dean (slammer) - is350
22) James (jpf150) - f150
23) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
24) Brian (carter1010) - Cavalier
25) Daniel (chithead) - Subaru Forester (IIRC)
26) Paul (The Natural) - Caravan
27) Tim (ungo4) - Prelude-Ken (guest) maybe
28) Adam (The A Train) - Civic*
29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - Cobalt or R32 Golf or 240*
30) Jacob (JSM-FA5)- Civic
 31) Juan (Black Rain) - '04 Sorento*
32) Andrew (andrewmac) - faded accord
33) Nick (sirboom) - silverado
 34) Jman (Jman) 05 Vette 
35) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
36) Mark (TREOSOLS)
37) Joey (gOa) 
38) Charles (charlesc) chevy caprice
 39) Josh (j.key) dakota, edge, or monte


----------



## Black Rain

Well I hope there will be more Definites. All we have is 8 from the 40 mark...lol


----------



## bose301s

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan...for now
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - Black Nissan Altima
4) Chuck (stereo_luver) - '05 Dodge 1500 quad cab
5) Chris (serieus) - silver Honda Civic
 6) Richard (bose301s) - red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) - red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) - gray Scion xB.*
 9) Clay (claydo) - red cobalt
10) Dustin (dgr932) - blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) - black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) - Honda element
 13) Mike (velozity) - Toyota sequoia? I think
 14) Shaun (ike3000) - grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) - Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) - red gmc
 17) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro (plus guest)
18) Tim (EditTim) - silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
19) chad (Silkyslim) - black e39......maybe
20) Richard (fullergoku) - BMW 550
21) Dean (slammer) - is350
22) James (jpf150) - f150
23) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
24) Brian (carter1010) - Cavalier
25) Daniel (chithead) - Subaru Forester (IIRC)
26) Paul (The Natural) - Caravan
27) Tim (ungo4) - Prelude-Ken (guest) maybe
28) Adam (The A Train) - Civic*
29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - Cobalt or R32 Golf or 240*
30) Jacob (JSM-FA5)- Civic
 31) Juan (Black Rain) - '04 Sorento*
32) Andrew (andrewmac) - faded accord
33) Nick (sirboom) - silverado
 34) Jman (Jman) 05 Vette 
35) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
36) Mark (TREOSOLS)
37) Joey (gOa) 
38) Charles (charlesc) chevy caprice
 39) Josh (j.key) dakota, edge, or monte


----------



## Slammer

bose301s said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
> 2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan...for now
> 3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - Black Nissan Altima
> 4) Chuck (stereo_luver) - '05 Dodge 1500 quad cab
> 5) Chris (serieus) - silver Honda Civic
> 6) Richard (bose301s) - red Ford Focus.
> 7) Steve (Captainobvious) - red Mazdaspeed 3
> 8) Dereck (bigdwiz) - gray Scion xB.*
> 9) Clay (claydo) - red cobalt
> 10) Dustin (dgr932) - blue ford explorer,pending amps
> 11) Ally (millerlyte) - black Monte.........maybe
> 12) Al (bigal) - Honda element
> 13) Mike (velozity) - Toyota sequoia? I think
> 14) Shaun (ike3000) - grey Tacoma
> 15) Adam (05obs) - Dodge journey
> 16) Glenn (gln305) - red gmc
> 17) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro (plus guest)
> 18) Tim (EditTim) - silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
> 19) chad (Silkyslim) - black e39......maybe
> 20) Richard (fullergoku) - BMW 550
> 21) Dean (slammer) - is350
> 22) James (jpf150) - f150
> 23) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
> 24) Brian (carter1010) - Cavalier
> 25) Daniel (chithead) - Subaru Forester (IIRC)
> 26) Paul (The Natural) - Caravan
> 27) Tim (ungo4) - Prelude-Ken (guest) maybe
> 28) Adam (The A Train) - Civic*
> 29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - Cobalt or R32 Golf or 240*
> 30) Jacob (JSM-FA5)- Civic
> 31) Juan (Black Rain) - '04 Sorento*
> 32) Andrew (andrewmac) - faded accord
> 33) Nick (sirboom) - silverado
> 34) Jman (Jman) 05 Vette
> 35) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
> 36) Mark (TREOSOLS)
> 37) Joey (gOa)
> 38) Charles (charlesc) chevy caprice
> 39) Josh (j.key) dakota, edge, or monte


I'm a definite. Already written that schedule and have the day off. Car likely won't be ready or my installed "cleaned up", but I will be there. On a side note, I'm not worried about booze but curious as to whether smoking is allowed in the park? I checked the site but didn't see any mention of it. I know that smoking isn't allowed in any Raleigh parks. I may have to exit every hour or so if not. Nasty habit, I know.......


----------



## claydo

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan...for now
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - Black Nissan Altima
4) Chuck (stereo_luver) - '05 Dodge 1500 quad cab
5) Chris (serieus) - silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (bose301s) - red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) - red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) - gray Scion xB.*
9) Clay (claydo) - red cobalt
10) Dustin (dgr932) - blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) - black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) - Honda element
13) Mike (velozity) - Toyota sequoia? I think
14) Shaun (ike3000) - grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) - Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) - red gmc
17) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro (plus guest)
18) Tim (EditTim) - silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
19) chad (Silkyslim) - black e39......maybe
20) Richard (fullergoku) - BMW 550
21) Dean (slammer) - is350
22) James (jpf150) - f150
23) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
24) Brian (carter1010) - Cavalier
25) Daniel (chithead) - Subaru Forester (IIRC)
26) Paul (The Natural) - Caravan
27) Tim (ungo4) - Prelude-Ken (guest) maybe
28) Adam (The A Train) - Civic*
29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - Cobalt or R32 Golf or 240*
30) Jacob (JSM-FA5)- Civic
31) Juan (Black Rain) - '04 Sorento*
32) Andrew (andrewmac) - faded accord
33) Nick (sirboom) - silverado
34) Jman (Jman) 05 Vette 
35) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
36) Mark (TREOSOLS)
37) Joey (gOa) 
38) Charles (charlesc) chevy caprice
39) Josh (j.key) dakota, edge, or monte


talked to al, he's a definate!


----------



## claydo

dont worry dean, you arent the only one who cant shake the nasty habit......so i know youll have at least one other in need of sneaking off intermitantly as well....:rockon:


----------



## j.key

Smoking use to be allowed. I haven't seen any no smoking signs except for up towards the rec building. So I'm not 100% sure


----------



## bose301s

already 11 saying definite, going to be a busy day for sure.


----------



## Slammer

claydo said:


> dont worry dean, you arent the only one who cant shake the nasty habit......so i know youll have at least one other in need of sneaking off intermitantly as well....:rockon:


We will skate out to the smoking patio when necessary. Sounds a lot like high school... Ha!


----------



## Notloudenuf

I am a definite WITH my car too.


----------



## claydo

Slammer said:


> We will skate out to the smoking patio when necessary. Sounds a lot like high school... Ha!


As long as we aren't restricted to the "boy's room" we'll be ok.......


Oh, so I do get to hear the mercury again, Kendal...... I can't wait to vindicate myself for the demo I gave you last year........I've made a "little" progress.......

Oh, and I added your Smiley in my post above....


----------



## bose301s

Notloudenuf said:


> I am a definite WITH my car too.


With system intact?


----------



## Velozity

This is great guys, thanks! Don't forget to bring your cameras. As my son would say, this is going to be 'epic', lol.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bose301s said:


> With system intact?


Correct sir.


----------



## captainobvious

Definite!

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan...for now
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - Black Nissan Altima
4) Chuck (stereo_luver) - '05 Dodge 1500 quad cab
5) Chris (serieus) - silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (bose301s) - red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) - red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) - gray Scion xB.*
9) Clay (claydo) - red cobalt
10) Dustin (dgr932) - blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) - black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) - Honda element
13) Mike (velozity) - Toyota sequoia? I think
14) Shaun (ike3000) - grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) - Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) - red gmc
17) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro (plus guest)
18) Tim (EditTim) - silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
19) chad (Silkyslim) - black e39......maybe
20) Richard (fullergoku) - BMW 550
21) Dean (slammer) - is350
22) James (jpf150) - f150
23) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
24) Brian (carter1010) - Cavalier
25) Daniel (chithead) - Subaru Forester (IIRC)
26) Paul (The Natural) - Caravan
27) Tim (ungo4) - Prelude-Ken (guest) maybe
28) Adam (The A Train) - Civic*
29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - Cobalt or R32 Golf or 240*
30) Jacob (JSM-FA5)- Civic
31) Juan (Black Rain) - '04 Sorento*
32) Andrew (andrewmac) - faded accord
33) Nick (sirboom) - silverado
34) Jman (Jman) 05 Vette 
35) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
36) Mark (TREOSOLS)
37) Joey (gOa) 
38) Charles (charlesc) chevy caprice
39) Josh (j.key) dakota, edge, or monte


----------



## claydo

Epic indeed, getting excited already, Can't wait to hear some cars!


----------



## carter1010

captainobvious said:


> Definite!
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
> 2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan...for now
> 3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - Black Nissan Altima
> 4) Chuck (stereo_luver) - '05 Dodge 1500 quad cab
> 5) Chris (serieus) - silver Honda Civic
> 6) Richard (bose301s) - red Ford Focus.
> 7) Steve (Captainobvious) - red Mazdaspeed 3
> 8) Dereck (bigdwiz) - gray Scion xB.*
> 9) Clay (claydo) - red cobalt
> 10) Dustin (dgr932) - blue ford explorer,pending amps
> 11) Ally (millerlyte) - black Monte.........maybe
> 12) Al (bigal) - Honda element
> 13) Mike (velozity) - Toyota sequoia? I think
> 14) Shaun (ike3000) - grey Tacoma
> 15) Adam (05obs) - Dodge journey
> 16) Glenn (gln305) - red gmc
> 17) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro (plus guest)
> 18) Tim (EditTim) - silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
> 19) chad (Silkyslim) - black e39......maybe
> 20) Richard (fullergoku) - BMW 550
> 21) Dean (slammer) - is350
> 22) James (jpf150) - f150
> 23) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
> 24) Brian (carter1010) - Cavalier
> 25) Daniel (chithead) - Subaru Forester (IIRC)
> 26) Paul (The Natural) - Caravan
> 27) Tim (ungo4) - Prelude-Ken (guest) maybe
> 28) Adam (The A Train) - Civic*
> 29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - Cobalt or R32 Golf or 240*
> 30) Jacob (JSM-FA5)- Civic
> 31) Juan (Black Rain) - '04 Sorento*
> 32) Andrew (andrewmac) - faded accord
> 33) Nick (sirboom) - silverado
> 34) Jman (Jman) 05 Vette
> 35) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
> 36) Mark (TREOSOLS)
> 37) Joey (gOa)
> 38) Charles (charlesc) chevy caprice
> 39) Josh (j.key) dakota, edge, or monte


I am in for sure


----------



## captainobvious

Velozity said:


> This is great guys, thanks! Don't forget to bring your cameras. As my son would say, this is going to be 'epic', lol.



Definitely! The more pics we can get of all the cars and the event, the better!


Mike/Jay- Any thought yet to how we're going to keep track of everyone at this thing? As in, many of us are meeting for the first time, so it's going to be tough to remember names. Maybe a forum name/real name badge or at least an 8.5"x11" sheet of paper with the name/forum name displayed in the windshield of the car? That way we're not running around yelling "hey dude in the civic" for a demo


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> Definitely! The more pics we can get of all the cars and the event, the better!
> 
> 
> Mike/Jay- Any thought yet to how we're going to keep track of everyone at this thing? As in, many of us are meeting for the first time, so it's going to be tough to remember names. Maybe a forum name/real name badge or at least an 8.5"x11" sheet of paper with the name/forum name displayed in the windshield of the car? That way we're not running around yelling "hey dude in the civic" for a demo


Mike and I are going to pow-wow some time this week......big boss meeting......to discuss final logistics (shopping list basically). We both have already agreed on the name tags......."Hello, My Name Is.......slim shady"......whether it goes with your outfit or not. That might be a good thing as well to do 3x5 index cards under the windshield wipers (depending on the weather) with screen name so one can identify the car you just HAVE to listen to.


----------



## JSM-FA5

Just a thought, why not have everyone print a sheet of paper with their name and user name and tape it on the inside of the windshield? This way weather won't affect it.


----------



## claydo

While there's a few high on my listening list........I'm gonna try and make this the first meet where I hear all the cars........so anyone who has to bolt early, please let it be known! Man, time goes by at these sooo fast, I hope I can catch them all.....

I'm probably fooling myself though, because I like giving demos as much as taking. You always get the best critique when your there while someone else is listening.....


----------



## ungo4

I'll definitely be there and I'm pumped! I haven't been able to do any meets or shows in a couple years so I can't wait to listen to cars, meet new faces, and get some feedback on my own system.

I'm 90% sure my buddy Ken will also be there.


----------



## Velozity

Up to 16 confirmed...


1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan...for now
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - Black Nissan Altima
4) Chuck (stereo_luver) - '05 Dodge 1500 quad cab
5) Chris (serieus) - silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (bose301s) - red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) - red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) - gray Scion xB.*
9) Clay (claydo) - red cobalt
10) Dustin (dgr932) - blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) - black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) - Honda element
13) Mike (velozity) - Big Tree
14) Shaun (ike3000) - grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) - Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) - red gmc
17) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro (plus guest)
18) Tim (EditTim) - silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
19) chad (Silkyslim) - black e39......maybe
20) Richard (fullergoku) - BMW 550
21) Dean (slammer) - is350
22) James (jpf150) - f150
23) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
24) Brian (carter1010) - Cavalier
25) Daniel (chithead) - Subaru Forester (IIRC)
26) Paul (The Natural) - Caravan
27) Tim (ungo4) - Prelude-Ken (guest) maybe
28) Adam (The A Train) - Civic*
29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - Cobalt or R32 Golf or 240*
30) Jacob (JSM-FA5)- Civic
31) Juan (Black Rain) - '04 Sorento*
32) Andrew (andrewmac) - faded accord
33) Nick (sirboom) - silverado
34) Jman (Jman) 05 Vette 
35) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
36) Mark (TREOSOLS)
37) Joey (gOa) 
38) Charles (charlesc) chevy caprice
39) Josh (j.key) dakota, edge, or monte


----------



## The A Train

Wow im so late to this. Aberdeen aint but about an hour away for me. IIRC i may have a wedding shower that day but ill double check.


----------



## stereo_luver

Sign me up for a definite.

Chuck


----------



## captainobvious

stereo_luver said:


> Sign me up for a definite.
> 
> Chuck



Booyah!


----------



## Velozity

stereo_luver said:


> Sign me up for a definite.
> 
> Chuck




Ok I updated post #545. Can't wait to see/hear the ODR goodness!


----------



## claydo

X2 on that odr goodness.......


----------



## claydo

Confirmations have slowed......boooooo, cmon people!


----------



## charlesc

lol put flyers up around your towns, car audio meet!


----------



## bertholomey

That is just a disturbing avatar Clay.......


----------



## j.key

yeah it kinda freaked me out too.

ive got 3-4 local guys probably gonna come out as well (including my brother)


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> That is just a disturbing avatar Clay.......


Thanks Jason! I think babies are cool, give a baby a smoke, and, well, how cool is that........lol, just kidding.....as posted previously, its a horrible, nasty habit. If it was a photoshopped pic or something I would have never done it. Being that it's an artists interpretation of a smoking baby, well, I can dig it. The eyes,they're just a bonus! It successfully does what I was after though, kinda provokes an automatic emotional response.......that's fully intentional, lol!


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Thanks Jason! I think babies are cool, give a baby a smoke, and, well, how cool is that........lol, just kidding.....as posted previously, its a horrible, nasty habit. If it was a photoshopped pic or something I would have never done it. Being that it's an artists interpretation of a smoking baby, well, I can dig it. The eyes,they're just a bonus! It successfully does what I was after though, kinda provokes an automatic emotional response.......that's fully intentional, lol!



Well.....it worked really well for these guys  It does grab your intention - that's for sure.


----------



## claydo

Oh snap, I forgot about the 1984 cover! They even went one step further with the cherub wings, and 50's "greaser" hairdo.......I have a feeling that cover would have been more controversial today than it was then.


----------



## Notloudenuf

7 days out and the weather looks great!

Saturday, 7
Fog early
82 | 64 °F
Clear
Chance of Precipitation 0%

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=zmw:28315.1.99999


----------



## stereo_luver

Velozity said:


> Ok I updated post #545. Can't wait to see/hear the ODR goodness!


Due to some issues with the transaction (on my end) it looks like my ODR gear won't arrive in time to be installed and tuned. I'll just be sporting some P99 and DSP-Z8 gear on the front-end of my system.

Chuck


----------



## Notloudenuf

stereo_luver said:


> Due to some issues with the transaction (on my end) it looks like my ODR gear won't arrive in time to be installed and tuned. I'll just be sporting some P99 and DSP-Z8 gear on the front-end of my system.
> 
> Chuck


  Don't even show up with that junk.


----------



## Serieus

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan...for now
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - Black Nissan Altima
4) Chuck (stereo_luver) - '05 Dodge 1500 quad cab
5) Chris (serieus) - silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (bose301s) - red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) - red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) - gray Scion xB.*
9) Clay (claydo) - red cobalt
10) Dustin (dgr932) - blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) - black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) - Honda element
13) Mike (velozity) - Big Tree
14) Shaun (ike3000) - grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) - Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) - red gmc
17) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro (plus guest)
18) Tim (EditTim) - silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
19) chad (Silkyslim) - black e39......maybe
20) Richard (fullergoku) - BMW 550
21) Dean (slammer) - is350
22) James (jpf150) - f150
23) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
24) Brian (carter1010) - Cavalier
25) Daniel (chithead) - Subaru Forester (IIRC)
26) Paul (The Natural) - Caravan
27) Tim (ungo4) - Prelude-Ken (guest) maybe
28) Adam (The A Train) - Civic*
29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - Cobalt or R32 Golf or 240*
30) Jacob (JSM-FA5)- Civic
31) Juan (Black Rain) - '04 Sorento*
32) Andrew (andrewmac) - faded accord
33) Nick (sirboom) - silverado
34) Jman (Jman) 05 Vette 
35) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
36) Mark (TREOSOLS)
37) Joey (gOa) 
38) Charles (charlesc) chevy caprice
39) Josh (j.key) dakota, edge, or monte[/QUOTE]

putting myself as a definite, checked the time-off book at work today and i'm in the clear 

also fixed my loose speaker wire today at the parents house and somehow managed to cause the voice coil to rub - about flipped my ish, again. tightened it by hand in a star pattern like a wheel and as soon as there was any resistance i stopped, but i guess the foam between the baffle and the speaker allowed the frame to flex just enough to cause it to rub. luckily noticed it before i put my door panel back on :laugh: the drive home sounded like it's all good to go, so i'm just praying that nothing else happens between now and next saturday!


----------



## ErinH

in for pictures so I can live vicariously through the author.


----------



## mumbles

bikinpunk said:


> in for pictures so I can live vicariously through the author.


Don't worry Erin, it won't be too much longer and the big meet will be at your place!


----------



## casey

anyone in the nc area do tuning for other members? id like to get an expert ear on my setup and will pay for services  also tweeter placement 

I dont know if Ill make it out. If i do I wont have anything complete yet. amp is in the mail and havent hacked my door metal up yet for mids


----------



## claydo

Come on out Casey, might get some ideas to apply to your instal.I know there will some great cars there to listen to! Might make some friends to help ya with tuning as well, I'm just the other side of the county away from ya, and some more guys are kinda close as well.


----------



## claydo

bikinpunk said:


> in for pictures so I can live vicariously through the author.


Still wishing ya could have made it! Would have loved to have gotten another Listen to the civic. Wouldn't mind getting some more input in mine as well, I'm digging my new midbasses! Oh well, still vying for the permission to come down there in a few more months, reckon it'll have to wait......

Ill be sure to have the camphone in action, wont be pristine pics, but ill try and cover everything there.....


----------



## bertholomey

casey said:


> anyone in the nc area do tuning for other members? id like to get an expert ear on my setup and will pay for services  also tweeter placement
> 
> I dont know if Ill make it out. If i do I wont have anything complete yet. amp is in the mail and havent hacked my door metal up yet for mids


Several of us would be willing / able to help even outside of the meet, and Mark W might be available for more 'expert' ears


----------



## casey

sounds good. i am going to try and make it out! wont have anything to listen to in my own car but would love to hear some others.

I pm'd you bertholomey


----------



## Notloudenuf

I wonder how many people spent today tuning or even still installing?
It was a hot one that's for sure.


----------



## Serieus

tuned a little, installed my alarm that's been sitting in the closet for 2 years because some ............. broke this off last night (still haven't figured out what the purpose was other than to be annoying), glued that back together, re-glued my headliner while i was doing the alarm and cleaned up the car a bit. still a mess but it's getting there


----------



## bose301s

bertholomey said:


> Several of us would be willing / able to help even outside of the meet, and Mark W might be available for more 'expert' ears


I've been trying to get a hold of mark about doing my A pillars with the FR88EX and my tweeters because I am pottery sure I lack the necessary skill, but he hadn't responded recently.


----------



## Slammer

Notloudenuf said:


> I wonder how many people spent today tuning or even still installing?
> It was a hot one that's for sure.


It was miserable in north Raleigh and I'm convinced hotter than the weather man claimed. Ran errands with the kids about all day and then bad storms in the afternoon and evening. I doubt I get much done tomorrow but have myself off Thursday and Friday for some last minute work. We will see how it turns out. Really don't care how my stuff looks at this point, just looking forward to having a good time and hearing some stuff better than what I've got.


----------



## EditTim

Well, doesn't look like I'll be making this, as much as I'd like to. Health issues getting in the way... 

I should be fine for Erin's g2g fwiw... 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan...for now
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - Black Nissan Altima
4) Chuck (stereo_luver) - '05 Dodge 1500 quad cab
5) Chris (serieus) - silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (bose301s) - red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) - red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) - gray Scion xB.*
9) Clay (claydo) - red cobalt
10) Dustin (dgr932) - blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) - black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) - Honda element
13) Mike (velozity) - Big Tree
14) Shaun (ike3000) - grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) - Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) - red gmc
17) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro (plus guest)
18) Tim (EditTim) - silver e39 540i/6.....not likely now
19) chad (Silkyslim) - black e39......maybe
20) Richard (fullergoku) - BMW 550
21) Dean (slammer) - is350
22) James (jpf150) - f150
23) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
24) Brian (carter1010) - Cavalier
25) Daniel (chithead) - Subaru Forester (IIRC)
26) Paul (The Natural) - Caravan
27) Tim (ungo4) - Prelude-Ken (guest) maybe
28) Adam (The A Train) - Civic*
29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - Cobalt or R32 Golf or 240*
30) Jacob (JSM-FA5)- Civic
31) Juan (Black Rain) - '04 Sorento*
32) Andrew (andrewmac) - faded accord
33) Nick (sirboom) - silverado
34) Jman (Jman) 05 Vette 
35) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
36) Mark (TREOSOLS)
37) Joey (gOa) 
38) Charles (charlesc) chevy caprice
39) Josh (j.key) dakota, edge, or monte[/QUOTE]


----------



## JSM-FA5

As of now me and a friend or two will be attending. Funds fell through so I do not have my tweeters mounted correctly. Just placed with double sided tape...


----------



## charlesc

Dam looks like everyone here does their own stuff ha I feel lazy as hell for paying a place


----------



## Slammer

charlesc said:


> Dam looks like everyone here does their own stuff ha I feel lazy as hell for paying a place


Ballin on a budget! Can't afford to pay for an install.. Ha!


----------



## captainobvious

charlesc said:


> Dam looks like everyone here does their own stuff ha I feel lazy as hell for paying a place



Nothing wrong with that! If I was well off and had someone local like a Bing/Joey, I'd certainly prefer their better craftsmanship then hacking away at it on my own. As it stands, you make one sacrifice for another. You either get better quality gear and install yourself, or have a shop do it and make some compromises on equipment selection.

I think my wife is wishing I had gone the second route at this point lol. :laugh:
I currently have one seat in my car , half of a dash and no working stereo. Will I have a working system come Saturday? Remains to be seen! I'll be there either way though for sure. It's extremely unlikely I'll finish my install by then, but I'm focusing now on just getting the setup working and functional, and then work on the "form" later. Trunk beauty panels ans such


----------



## Electrodynamic

Unfortunately I still won't have the BM mkIV prototype back by the date of the meet.  Have fun guys!


----------



## The A Train

Looks like i can make it!


----------



## The Natural

You can put me down as a definite even if I have to walk. 

Are there enough tables available at the site? I may be able to squeeze a folding table in the van if we need it.


----------



## Velozity

Updated. This brings confirmed total to 19, just about half of the total list. This is going to be a great turn out. Lots of burgers to flip...

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan...for now
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - Black Nissan Altima
4) Chuck (stereo_luver) - '05 Dodge 1500 quad cab
5) Chris (serieus) - silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (bose301s) - red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) - red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) - gray Scion xB.*
9) Clay (claydo) - red cobalt
10) Dustin (dgr932) - blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) - black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) - Honda element
13) Mike (velozity) - Big Tree
14) Shaun (ike3000) - grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) - Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) - red gmc
17) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro (plus guest)
18) Tim (EditTim) - silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
19) chad (Silkyslim) - black e39......maybe
20) Richard (fullergoku) - BMW 550
21) Dean (slammer) - is350
22) James (jpf150) - f150
23) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
24) Brian (carter1010) - Cavalier
25) Daniel (chithead) - Subaru Forester (IIRC)
26) Paul (The Natural) - Caravan
27) Tim (ungo4) - Prelude-Ken (guest) maybe
28) Adam (The A Train) - Civic*
29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - Cobalt or R32 Golf or 240*
30) Jacob (JSM-FA5)- Civic
31) Juan (Black Rain) - '04 Sorento*
32) Andrew (andrewmac) - faded accord
33) Nick (sirboom) - silverado
34) Jman (Jman) 05 Vette 
35) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
36) Mark (TREOSOLS)
37) Joey (gOa) 
38) Charles (charlesc) chevy caprice
39) Josh (j.key) dakota, edge, or monte


----------



## bertholomey

Making the discs! Added 4 tracks yesterday


----------



## captainobvious

Sweet! Getting close now!


----------



## j.key

The Natural said:


> You can put me down as a definite even if I have to walk.
> 
> Are there enough tables available at the site? I may be able to squeeze a folding table in the van if we need it.


theres a bunch of picnic tables under the shelter


----------



## j-man

Anyone gonna have a laptop with mosconi 6-8 stuff on it? I have mine but it barely runs anymore, think it has a nasty virus 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Notloudenuf

I'm bringing my laptop. I'll download the 6to8 software onto it. I have never used it before though.


----------



## chithead

I'm confirmed. Already have babysitter lined up, and most arrangements made to be there on Saturday. Nothing in the Forester to listen to (unless you would like to hear the distorted stock system), but I'm sure there will be plenty of other setups to enjoy


----------



## stereo_luver

j-man said:


> Anyone gonna have a laptop with mosconi 6-8 stuff on it? I have mine but it barely runs anymore, think it has a nasty virus
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


Need a laptop?

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver

Anyone leaving this and going to the Alabama Finals the next day?

Chuck


----------



## chithead

j-man said:


> Anyone gonna have a laptop with mosconi 6-8 stuff on it? I have mine but it barely runs anymore, think it has a nasty virus


Probably suffering from the side effects of VBA.


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> I'm bringing my laptop. I'll download the 6to8 software onto it. I have never used it before though.


I know the software pretty well - if you get it on the laptop and connect via USB, I can futz with the software.


----------



## Notloudenuf

*The location is 301 Lake Park Crossing, Aberdeen, NC
And the date is September 7*

People that have committed to food, reservations, etc. (cash donations are always welcome but not required for attendance)

1. Mike and Jason- shelter reservation, hot dogs, burgers, charcoal, ice, coolers, drinks, cups, plates, napkins, utensils
2. clay.......ill bring some chips!
3. Shaun - pasta salad (most likely orzo if my wife feels up to it)
4. Steve- hot dog and hamburger buns
5. Alan - dessert king
6. Dean-All condiments and toppings, as well as coleslaw and potato salad. 
7. Kendal - 1 bag chips, 1 bag cookies, 1 12pk drinks of some sort...probably Pepsi.


Between the Harlem Shake videos, people verifying their attendance, and Clay talking to himself (sorry clay :laugh: ) This was 5 pages back.


----------



## claydo

Well, we're only 4 days out........thread sure is quiet....


----------



## charlesc

Ahhhhh turn upppp! Spending more time working on rides then posting, sounds good to me lol hope the shop gets my ride together by saturday, prolly wont have time to put flow masters on but ehhh music good enough


----------



## j-man

Notloudenuf said:


> I'm bringing my laptop. I'll download the 6to8 software onto it. I have never used it before though.


Thanks Kendal 

That'll make 2 of us lol I downloaded the software but never installed the 6-8


----------



## j-man

stereo_luver said:


> Need a laptop?
> 
> Chuck


Hmmm not sure I can talk myself into one?? I went the iPad route but won't help me any with the 6-8. I do have the android 6-8 app on my phone tho 

Whatcha got?


----------



## casey

im coming and bringing a friend for the ride. cant wait to hear some setups for inspiration


----------



## Slammer

Notloudenuf said:


> *The location is 301 Lake Park Crossing, Aberdeen, NC
> And the date is September 7*
> 
> People that have committed to food, reservations, etc. (cash donations are always welcome but not required for attendance)
> 
> 1. Mike and Jason- shelter reservation, hot dogs, burgers, charcoal, ice, coolers, drinks, cups, plates, napkins, utensils
> 2. clay.......ill bring some chips!
> 3. Shaun - pasta salad (most likely orzo if my wife feels up to it)
> 4. Steve- hot dog and hamburger buns
> 5. Alan - dessert king
> *6. Dean-All condiments and toppings, as well as coleslaw and potato salad. *
> 7. Kendal - 1 bag chips, 1 bag cookies, 1 12pk drinks of some sort...probably Pepsi.
> 
> 
> Between the Harlem Shake videos, people verifying their attendance, and Clay talking to himself (sorry clay :laugh: ) This was 5 pages back.


Any special requests for toppings or sides? I am planning on mayonnaise, mustard, ketchup, relish (sweet and dill), lettuce, tomatoes, onions, and the coleslaw and potato salad. If I have left a necessary topping off or you have an special request, tell me now.


----------



## claydo

casey said:


> im coming and bringing a friend for the ride. cant wait to hear some setups for inspiration


Cool, come on down.......I'm sure you'll hear something ya like.


----------



## claydo

Slammer said:


> Any special requests for toppings or sides? I am planning on mayonnaise, mustard, ketchup, relish (sweet and dill), lettuce, tomatoes, onions, and the coleslaw and potato salad. If I have left a necessary topping off or you have an special request, tell me now.


Looks like ya got the sides covered.......I couldn't think of anything to add!


----------



## casey

anything i should bring food wise? im not going to be shy on burgers and dogs. as a matter of fact ill challenge anyone to an eating contest.


----------



## claydo

I'd say more drinks wouldn't hurt.......


----------



## casey

cool. i can do that


----------



## Notloudenuf

Slammer said:


> Any special requests for toppings or sides? I am planning on mayonnaise, mustard, ketchup, relish (sweet and dill), lettuce, tomatoes, onions, and the coleslaw and potato salad. If I have left a necessary topping off or you have an special request, tell me now.


I love A1 on a burger.


----------



## Slammer

Notloudenuf said:


> I love A1 on a burger.


Done!


----------



## JSM-FA5

Anybody running Hybrid Audio on their front stage? I want to demo it for sure if you are.

As for tracks, what about "gone gone gone" by Phillip Phillips?


----------



## claydo

No hybrid for me.......I run the cheap stuff........tang band, vifa, and kicker make up my front end. Don't judge till ya hear it tho.........


----------



## casey

i had l1 v2 pro ring radiators and l6v1 but never put them in my tsx before i sold. so im no help


----------



## Black Rain

I know that dgr932 has some HATs. He should be coming with me.(JSM)

I do look forward to hearing those Tang Bands.(Claydo)

Kendall, I'll bring some more drinks and chips.


----------



## claydo

Wont be any problems there, I can't wait to play them for ya! For the 37 bucks I paid for each of them ( before the neodymium hike) they sound great. As a matter of a fact, their neutrality and realism rival many top dollar drivers......in my opinion, of course. I origionally purchased them because of reviews and price, but, I've kept them for other reasons.


----------



## JSM-FA5

Hey No judging to be done. Especially not by me. I'm just a kid with little experience in SQ. I do want to hear your car though! I have the Imagines and was hoping to hear a higher end of HAT.


----------



## Black Rain

Cool, I've been looking to upgrade but not sure which wide-band to choose from to replace my front Kicker RS.


----------



## Black Rain

JSM... I'm new at SQ myself too and still learning. Dgr932 will be coming up with me and he's got them in his truck. I'm sure he got no problem having you hear them. They are pretty phenomenal set.


----------



## JSM-FA5

That's awesome.bypunwouldnt happen to know which set he's running would you?


----------



## Velozity

Slammer said:


> Any special requests for toppings or sides? I am planning on mayonnaise, mustard, ketchup, relish (sweet and dill), lettuce, tomatoes, onions, and the coleslaw and potato salad. If I have left a necessary topping off or you have an special request, tell me now.



Cheese?





casey said:


> anything i should bring food wise? im not going to be shy on burgers and dogs. as a matter of fact ill challenge anyone to an eating contest.



Drinks (in cans or bottles)



I ran by there on my way out this morning and took a couple of crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## bertholomey

Nice! Good job on the Recon mission - now we have eyes on the objective! Looks like it will be perfect.


----------



## ike3000

JSM-FA5 said:


> Anybody running Hybrid Audio on their front stage? I want to demo it for sure if you are.
> 
> As for tracks, what about "gone gone gone" by Phillip Phillips?


I'm running Legatias, but I would be hesitant to use my install as a reference. Stock locations in the Tacoma are less than ideal. I'm also new to active and still working on the tuning. You're more than welcome to take a listen and bring whatever reference music you have. I also have multiple USB hookups for flashdrives, ipods, or iphone 5's (yes, the 80PRS is awesome).


----------



## Notloudenuf

Velozity said:


> I ran by there on my way out this morning and took a couple of crappy cell phone pics.


Looks like lots of stuff for me to trip over.


----------



## claydo

Notloudenuf said:


> I love A1 on a burger.


Good call kendal, I like it too!
You too with the cheese, velozity.......duh, can't believe I missed that one!........oh, and it looks like you gotta great location picked......gonna look even better filled with cars to demo!


----------



## claydo

And kendal, should I bring a first aid kit?..........lol


----------



## dgr932

Gentlemen, 
although my install resulted in terrible aiming and under powered, i will be glad to allow anyone to demo my legatia 2way front stage. Just keep in mind I am a noob and with the help of BLACK RAIN will be redoing my front stage.


----------



## j-man

OK, all you new guys need to stop apologizing for your setups!  it aint that type of group, not even a little bit. The point is to get together with a good bunch of like-minded geeks and see/hear other setups, get some ideas, some tips and suggestions, and continue the process of your system. News flash, it will never be done and it is too late to turn back now. Its worse than meth  Just be a sponge and soak it all in. Trust me, we have all seen/had hacked up door panels, mids/tweets wrapped with towels, held up with double sided tape et al . OK I will shut up now haha remember, its a get-together not a judged competition  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## casey

dgr932 said:


> Gentlemen,
> although my install resulted in terrible aiming and under powered, i will be glad to allow anyone to demo my legatia 2way front stage. Just keep in mind I am a noob and with the help of BLACK RAIN will be redoing my front stage.


how much power are you pushing to mids and tweets?


----------



## claydo

j-man said:


> OK, all you new guys need to stop apologizing for your setups!  it aint that type of group, not even a little bit. The point is to get together with a good bunch of like-minded geeks and see/hear other setups, get some ideas, some tips and suggestions, and continue the process of your system. News flash, it will never be done and it is too late to turn back now. Its worse than meth  Just be a sponge and soak it all in. Trust me, we have all seen/had hacked up door panels, mids/tweets wrapped with towels, held up with double sided tape et al . OK I will shut up now haha remember, its a get-together not a judged competition
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


Well said jman!


----------



## jpf150

Well between having to get a dent and windshield fixed on my truck and something else coming up this weekend, I won't be able to make it. I hope you guys have fun! Oh and pics or it didn't happen haha


----------



## Slammer

Can't believe I didn't think about cheese before Velozity mentioned it! Everyone cool with American slices, or do we have a few fancy burger eaters that would like Swiss or Provolone? I will bring an assortment to be safe. As for being ready for the meet, I've still got to do some work but am more concerned with listening. Really, really need to make a list of the tracks that I think sound the best in the car so that I'm playing at my best. Really looking forward to Saturday, whether my crap is ready or not. Gonna be a great time.


----------



## stereo_luver

j-man said:


> OK, all you new guys need to stop apologizing for your setups!  it aint that type of group, not even a little bit. The point is to get together with a good bunch of like-minded geeks and see/hear other setups, get some ideas, some tips and suggestions, and continue the process of your system. News flash, it will never be done and it is too late to turn back now. Its worse than meth  Just be a sponge and soak it all in. Trust me, we have all seen/had hacked up door panels, mids/tweets wrapped with towels, held up with double sided tape et al . OK I will shut up now haha remember, its a get-together not a judged competition
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


All I have is a HU, Processor, Drivers and Amps. Now always in that order.

Chuck


----------



## charlesc

When you said on disc is there a reason I just cant blue tooth phone to head unit?


----------



## charlesc

https://m.facebook.com/280650932044...0610799&pagefilter=1&ustart&__user=1397439970
This saturday, that sunday ahhhh turnnn up


----------



## claydo

Is anybody looking to hang out Friday night, one of the guys from out of town, big al, is gonna arrive about 4pm. He asked to run that by the folks here and see if there's any response. So, if anyone wants to start early, post it up.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Velozity said:


>


Is the shelter the one in the back closest to the lake or at the big new building with the curved driveway?


----------



## dgr932

Fellow DIY nuts, with a heavy heart I must inform you that it is highly unlikely that my hybrid-audio legatia SE front stage ford explorer will not be available for your listening pleasure This weekend. I believe the 2 rear channels on my 1 month old 4 channel amplifier is beginning to fail. I cannot stand the pain of misrepresenting the sq capability of my car. Because I submitted my name for attendance I will gladly pay the shipping expenses andrequest for sundown audio to over night me a new one. Its just a high probability it will not be ready. If I can find 2 powerful 2 channel amps before Saturday I will do so. BLACK RAIN and I will work our hardest at this. Any ideas or offers will be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks
Dustin


----------



## charlesc

https://m.facebook.com/280650932044...0610799&pagefilter=1&ustart&__user=1397439970
This saturday, that sunday ahhhh turnnn up


----------



## claydo

Ok, Charles, ill bite......what's with the Facebook link?


----------



## Velozity

Notloudenuf said:


> Is the shelter the one in the back closest to the lake or at the big new building with the curved driveway?





The shelter is the one closest to the lake on Lakeshore Dr. There are about 17 parking spaces in that lot, plus we could probably line a few cars near the curb. Ideally I want us to take that whole lot. If we overflow or if the general public comes and parks there before we fill it up, then we can start to use the parking lot next to the recreation center (with the curved driveway). There are plenty of spots there, but you have to walk across the lawn to the shelter when needed. The bathrooms are in the recreation center. There is also a 2-mile walking/jogging path around the lake for those fitness types who get restless sitting in a car all day. And you can fish, canoe, play with RC boats, etc. if you or your guests are looking for something else to do. Also there is a big playground for the kids. It's a comfortable little spot actually.





dgr932 said:


> Fellow DIY nuts, with a heavy heart I must inform you that it is highly unlikely that my hybrid-audio legatia SE front stage ford explorer will not be available for your listening pleasure This weekend. I believe the 2 rear channels on my 1 month old 4 channel amplifier is beginning to fail. I cannot stand the pain of misrepresenting the sq capability of my car. Because I submitted my name for attendance I will gladly pay the shipping expenses andrequest for sundown audio to over night me a new one. Its just a high probability it will not be ready. If I can find 2 powerful 2 channel amps before Saturday I will do so. BLACK RAIN and I will work our hardest at this. Any ideas or offers will be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks
> Dustin



Come anyway, just don't park in the demo lot, lol


----------



## captainobvious

dgr932 said:


> Fellow DIY nuts, with a heavy heart I must inform you that it is highly unlikely that my hybrid-audio legatia SE front stage ford explorer will not be available for your listening pleasure This weekend. I believe the 2 rear channels on my 1 month old 4 channel amplifier is beginning to fail. I cannot stand the pain of misrepresenting the sq capability of my car. Because I submitted my name for attendance I will gladly pay the shipping expenses andrequest for sundown audio to over night me a new one. Its just a high probability it will not be ready. If I can find 2 powerful 2 channel amps before Saturday I will do so. BLACK RAIN and I will work our hardest at this. Any ideas or offers will be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks
> Dustin


Bummer Dustin! No worries either way, come out anyway!
I've been working on my build for quite a while and still don't have any tunes yet :laugh: 
With any luck, tomorrow after work I'll wrap up some of the final wiring and connections and see if this thing makes some sound.


----------



## bose301s

dgr932 said:


> Fellow DIY nuts, with a heavy heart I must inform you that it is highly unlikely that my hybrid-audio legatia SE front stage ford explorer will not be available for your listening pleasure This weekend. I believe the 2 rear channels on my 1 month old 4 channel amplifier is beginning to fail. I cannot stand the pain of misrepresenting the sq capability of my car. Because I submitted my name for attendance I will gladly pay the shipping expenses andrequest for sundown audio to over night me a new one. Its just a high probability it will not be ready. If I can find 2 powerful 2 channel amps before Saturday I will do so. BLACK RAIN and I will work our hardest at this. Any ideas or offers will be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks
> Dustin


I have a clarion XH5410 for sale, 4 channel amp very similar to the Arc KS400.4 if you're interested.


----------



## j-man

dgr932 said:


> Fellow DIY nuts, with a heavy heart I must inform you that it is highly unlikely that my hybrid-audio legatia SE front stage ford explorer will not be available for your listening pleasure This weekend. I believe the 2 rear channels on my 1 month old 4 channel amplifier is beginning to fail. I cannot stand the pain of misrepresenting the sq capability of my car. Because I submitted my name for attendance I will gladly pay the shipping expenses andrequest for sundown audio to over night me a new one. Its just a high probability it will not be ready. If I can find 2 powerful 2 channel amps before Saturday I will do so. BLACK RAIN and I will work our hardest at this. Any ideas or offers will be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks
> Dustin


If interested, I could bring this:BNIB EP4X 4 channel amp I would like to sell. I bought it to bridge to my mids. My other 2 amps are Audio Systems and I got an opportunity to get another AS amp that is almost as much power so I grabbed it. Figured may as well have em all the same. This amp is:
100X4 @4ohm
160X4 @2ohm
320X2 @4ohm bridged
Has all kinds of whistles and bells on it, very nice amp. Got it from Ryan when he was an authorized dealer


----------



## bertholomey

Quick update......

I had to work on reports last night, and I played the entire mix disc through on my headphones. I'm pretty happy with it. I made a few deletions / additions that I think you all will like. I have a stack burned, and I probably need to do a few more 

There are a couple tracks that I stitched certain pieces of the track together to get what I wanted. Try to keep an open mind about that - don't let the 'stitching' distract you - try to enjoy the pieces of the track that were chosen. Some don't like these kinds of discs - without full songs - but I think you will appreciate what the disc is on its own merit.


----------



## charlesc

claydo said:


> Ok, Charles, ill bite......what's with the Facebook link?


oops didn't mean to post twice but its audio show sunday in.....Spindale NC looks niceeee.


----------



## ike3000

Slammer said:


> Everyone cool with American slices, or do we have a few fancy burger eaters that would like Swiss or Provolone?


actually i prefer havarti  living in los angeles for four years changed my perspective on life and food 

J/K i'll eat a burger off the floor.


----------



## Notloudenuf

dgr932 said:


> Fellow DIY nuts, with a heavy heart I must inform you that it is highly unlikely that my hybrid-audio legatia SE front stage ford explorer will not be available for your listening pleasure This weekend. I believe the 2 rear channels on my 1 month old 4 channel amplifier is beginning to fail. I cannot stand the pain of misrepresenting the sq capability of my car. Because I submitted my name for attendance I will gladly pay the shipping expenses and request for sundown audio to over night me a new one. Its just a high probability it will not be ready. If I can find 2 powerful 2 channel amps before Saturday I will do so. BLACK RAIN and I will work our hardest at this. Any ideas or offers will be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks
> Dustin


It's no problem. You should show up anyway and you can listen to systems instead of demoing your own. That's totally cool. If possible just ride with Juan up there and split gas costs with him. 

DO NOT BACK OUT BECAUSE YOU DON'T HAVE A SYSTEM TO DEMO! :blush: :surprised: (this goes for all of you)

Edit: I see you are not trying to back out but you just may not have it ready. No problem!  See you on Saturday.


----------



## sirbOOm

I'll most likely be there but I'm technically supposed to be somewhere Saturday, so we'll see. I'm thinking of staying at a Days Inn in Raeford and arriving Friday evening. I'd show up at the meet sometime about 1-hr after I wake up, ****, shave, and get dressed.


----------



## claydo

Cool, see ya there Nick.


----------



## JSM-FA5

Something always happens when I make plans. My grandmother broke her back yesterday and is having surgery this weekend, so I will no longer be able to attend. When is the next "local" meet?


----------



## ragnaroksq

hmmmm. I heard that Bertholomey's car sounds like crap.


----------



## Notloudenuf

ragnaroksq said:


> hmmmm. I heard that Bertholomey's car sounds like crap.


oke: This guy.....always causing trouble. :laugh:

You coming up here to fish while we listen to "real" systems.


----------



## bertholomey

ragnaroksq said:


> hmmmm. I heard that Bertholomey's car sounds like crap.


I was just listening to the crap.........you are right!




Notloudenuf said:


> oke: This guy.....always causing trouble. :laugh:
> 
> You coming up here to fish while we listen to "real" systems.


Perfect Kendall!


----------



## andrewmac

I am truly sorry but I am not going to be able to make this one....It would've been my first!!  Thanks for a terrific opportunity however.


----------



## stereo_luver

HA HA HA HA....I reset my tune. I'm starting all over again. I love when this happens.

Chuck


----------



## dgr932

I will still be there fixed or not I will still show up.


----------



## GLN305

Will there be a need for me to reserve a hotel room in Aberdeen? I usually just pick one on the way in. I will be driving in Friday if everything works out as planned.


----------



## ErinH

You guys have no idea... I've seriously considered just driving up to this thing anyway. But I gotta get 3 measly points to qualify for MECA finals (oh, and I have attend my state's finals). Otherwise, I'd be there. 

there better be a Spring meet!!!!


----------



## chithead

j-man said:


> If interested, I could bring this:BNIB EP4X 4 channel amp I would like to sell. I bought it to bridge to my mids. My other 2 amps are Audio Systems and I got an opportunity to get another AS amp that is almost as much power so I grabbed it. Figured may as well have em all the same. This amp is:
> 100X4 @4ohm
> 160X4 @2ohm
> 320X2 @4ohm bridged
> Has all kinds of whistles and bells on it, very nice amp. Got it from Ryan when he was an authorized dealer


If anyone decides to buy this at the meet, I'll throw in a Hertz hat for free


----------



## ragnaroksq

Notloudenuf said:


> oke: This guy.....always causing trouble. :laugh:
> 
> You coming up here to fish while we listen to "real" systems.



You never know when i will show up 
if i'm there, i will stop by and disconnect your rca's


----------



## bertholomey

JSM-FA5 said:


> Something always happens when I make plans. My grandmother broke her back yesterday and is having surgery this weekend, so I will no longer be able to attend. When is the next "local" meet?


I am really sorry to hear about your Grandmother - I hope the surgery goes well, and she recovers well. Good of you to be there for the family. 

I may have a Spring meet, or one of these other fine gentlemen might decide they would like to be the next host.


----------



## JSM-FA5

bertholomey said:


> I am really sorry to hear about your Grandmother - I hope the surgery goes well, and she recovers well. Good of you to be there for the family.
> 
> I may have a Spring meet, or one of these other fine gentlemen might decide they would like to be the next host.


Thank you very much. I was looking forward to my first meet but I think I need to be here this weekend.

Ill keep a check in the 12v events thread. I look forward to the spring meet.


----------



## Notloudenuf

ragnaroksq said:


> You never know when i will show up
> if i'm there, i will stop by and disconnect your rca's


Please do. The system is coming out on Sunday afternoon anyways. It'll make my day easier. Just unplug them at the end of the day and not the beginning.


----------



## Black Rain

Sorry to hear about your Grandmother. Hope all goes well and we will see you at the next one. I'm sure there be plenty of pictures and demos video that will get posted.


----------



## bose301s

For anyone interested I will bring my Clarion 4ch I have for sale in case someone wants it, $150 there since no shipping.


----------



## chithead

DIYMA yard sale this Saturday!!!


----------



## stereo_luver

GLN305 said:


> Will there be a need for me to reserve a hotel room in Aberdeen? I usually just pick one on the way in. I will be driving in Friday if everything works out as planned.


I'm considering driving up Friday night too. Let me know if you get a room and where.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver

chithead said:


> DIYMA yard sale this Saturday!!!


Holy Hell I could fill the bed of my truck if that were the case.

Chuck


----------



## mumbles

Unfortunately, I'm not going to make it to the meet. I busted ass, but just couldn't get my front stage finished, and frankly a 6+ hour drive with zero tunes would suck!  

I know you folks will have a great time, so *please* post lots of pix!!!


----------



## GLN305

I'll let you know. It looks like quite a few hotels have vacancies and I'll just be going for the cheapest. After all it's just a bed and shower for me LOL



stereo_luver said:


> I'm considering driving up Friday night too. Let me know if you get a room and where.
> 
> Chuck


----------



## Black Rain

Wow its Friday the day before and so much anxiety. Time to round up all the cattle and put them on display tomorrow....LOL!! Looking forward to hearing some good systems and feeding some knowledge. 

Nothing like a bunch of people just geting together and sharing their love for this industry.


----------



## Notloudenuf

The final update I'm posting for the address and times: 

The location is 301 Lake Park Crossing, Aberdeen, NC
And the date is TOMORROW September 7

People that have committed to food, reservations, etc. (cash donations are always welcome but not required for attendance)

1. Mike and Jason- shelter reservation, hot dogs, burgers, charcoal, ice, coolers, drinks, cups, plates, napkins, utensils
2. clay.......ill bring some chips!
3. Shaun - pasta salad (most likely orzo if my wife feels up to it)
4. Steve- hot dog and hamburger buns
5. Alan - dessert king
6. Dean-All condiments and toppings, as well as coleslaw and potato salad.
7. Kendal - 1 bag chips, 1 bag cookies, 1 6pk Sunkist 1 8pk mini Dr Pepper drinks

FREE WIFI- Also I just read this on the Aberdeen website. The park is inside of these street boundaries that have signal.


> Free WiFi Signal In cooperation with The Pilot Broadband, the Town of Aberdeen is pleased to announce that a free WiFi internet signal is now available throughout the downtown area. Extending from South Street to Maple Street from US #1 to South Pine Street, the secure internet network is provided for free by The Pilot.
> 
> Anyone with a WiFi-enabled cell phone, PDA or laptop should be able to access The Pilot Broadband network. Contact The Pilot Broadband at 910-693-2493 with any questions regarding this free service or to request residential or commercial service.


----------



## sirbOOm

Free WiFi = High SQ porn, right? 

Sorry... I overstepped.


----------



## stereo_luver

So let me get this right. We are starting at 9:30am and going until 7:00pm?

Chuck


----------



## Serieus

stereo_luver said:


> So let me get this right. We are starting at 9:30am and going until 7:00pm?
> 
> Chuck


curious of this as well, especially the start time. hoping to get there early, it looks like there's very limited (if any) available shade parking and i don't have a/c in my car so i'm hoping to get one of them so no one has a heat stroke :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

I'm going to try to get there as close to 0900 as possible - the park closes at 10:00 PM, so folks are welcome to stay after 7:00.


----------



## j.key

i'll be there somewhere around lunch and i may come back after 530ish with my brother. Have some conflicting stuff but i atleast wanna get there and hear a few cars specially the brz^^


----------



## GLN305

I won't be making it, huge family emergency, gonna be on a flight to Texas in a bout 2 hours. Have a good time everyone.


----------



## Velozity

^^ sorry to hear. Hope everything works out for the best.


We have the shelter officially from 11-6. It has to be clean for their walkthrough but you can stay later if you want.


----------



## chithead

Prayers for Mr. Glenn and his family


----------



## claydo

Sorry to hear, Glenn......hope everything comes out ok.......




Well fellas, my door cards came out "epic fail". That's what happens when you procrastinate til the last minute....no time for dropping back to punt, and try again. Have no fear though, didn't affect the sound.......its just ugly,lol. Just telling you guys so you know when you see them they aren't done!


----------



## stereo_luver

And the list gets shorter...LOL

Chuck


----------



## claydo

We'll see tomorrow, hopefully it'll still be a good turnout!


----------



## claydo

17 hrs people......anyone excited, or still tuning, lol!


----------



## Serieus

we so excited 

going to be dead tomorrow morning unless ups shows up soon. waiting on my receiver and speakers for the living room still, was hoping to be starting on wiring and tuning that a few hours ago but they haven't came yet... i'm NOT sleeping till it's done


----------



## claydo

Well, at least I'm not the only on excited........is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## ike3000

claydo said:


> Well, at least I'm not the only on excited........is it tomorrow yet?


i'm excited. today i made a run to costco to get some sunday football munchies (brats and beer ) and came across some potato salad. sorry i promised orzo salad, but it was a lot easier just to buy something. i'll still bring cash for the shelter and food. i have to help my wife with errands in the morning, but hope to make it to the GTG by 11am.

talking about yard sale...anyone interested in a JL Audio 500/1 v1? pulled it from my old car before i sold it. contemplated using it in my current install, but decided to go the single amp route instead. PM me!


----------



## Velozity

Woo hoo! I'm finally back on east coast time. California is a long ways away! Now to deal with Raleigh traffic and get home to get started on my list of things to do!


----------



## Slammer

Velozity said:


> Woo hoo! I'm finally back on east coast time. California is a long ways away! Now to deal with Raleigh traffic and get home to get started on my list of things to do!


Stay off of 40 east past Garner....... Just came the opposite way and there was a huge pile up and traffic backed all the way up to 440!

I spent the last day and a half trying to clean my install up. Got my enclosure wrapped, installed my new JL battery terminal and Memphis fuse holders, and even built and wrapped my new amp rack. Looks really good (consider I suck at wrapping boxes with carpet or felt), but I now have unwanted noise in my rear doors. I don't think I'm going to have time to pull everything back out tonight to try and isolate it, but I'm sure it's a simple matter of my interconnects being to close to a power run. Good thing is it's the Zapco on the rears and not the PPI on the fronts, so I can just disconnect it if I have to. Bad thing is my best mid bass seems to come from the rears. Oh well, is what it is. 

Made the run for the condiments and toppings this afternoon and really hope I bought enough. Got as much stuff in the squeeze bottles as possible so we don't have lids off and have to worry about flies. And yes Kendal, I remembered you A-1. Ha!


----------



## Velozity

Word.

Whoever is here tonight can pm me for my cell if you need help with something.


----------



## Black Rain

Well as expected last minute problems with Dgr's truck... but we got them some power. So myself and Dustin will be there. We got the Hybrids up and running for those that want to hear them.


----------



## Velozity

Final confirmed list? 21/40 is pretty good.


1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Merc Milan...for now
3) Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - Black Nissan Altima
4) Chuck (stereo_luver) - '05 Dodge 1500 quad cab
5) Chris (serieus) - silver Honda Civic
6) Richard (bose301s) - red Ford Focus.
7) Steve (Captainobvious) - red Mazdaspeed 3
8) Dereck (bigdwiz) - gray Scion xB.*
9) Clay (claydo) - red cobalt
10) Dustin (dgr932) - blue ford explorer,pending amps
11) Ally (millerlyte) - black Monte.........maybe
12) Al (bigal) - Honda element
13) Mike (velozity) - Big Tree
14) Shaun (ike3000) - grey Tacoma
15) Adam (05obs) - Dodge journey
16) Glenn (gln305) - red gmc
17) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro (plus guest)
18) Tim (EditTim) - silver e39 540i/6.....maybe
19) chad (Silkyslim) - black e39......maybe
20) Richard (fullergoku) - BMW 550
21) Dean (slammer) - is350
22) James (jpf150) - f150
23) ? (Crazyirish) on foot
24) Brian (carter1010) - Cavalier
25) Daniel (chithead) - Subaru Forester (IIRC)
26) Paul (The Natural) - Caravan
27) Tim (ungo4) - Prelude-Ken (guest) maybe
28) Adam (The A Train) - Civic*
29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - Cobalt or R32 Golf or 240*
30) Jacob (JSM-FA5)- Civic
31) Juan (Black Rain) - '04 Sorento*
32) Andrew (andrewmac) - faded accord
33) Nick (sirboom) - silverado
34) Jman (Jman) 05 Vette 
35) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
36) Mark (TREOSOLS)
37) Joey (gOa) 
38) Charles (charlesc) chevy caprice
39) Josh (j.key) dakota, edge, or monte
40) Casey (casey)


----------



## claydo

Ill never sleep tonight.......can't wait to hit that road!


----------



## bertholomey

Cars are clean!


----------



## claydo

I gave mine a bath about an hour ago......right now I'm fighting the urge to retune!


----------



## Slammer

I wanted to wash mine this afternoon but ran out of time. Had to put my stuff back in the car and then had to make the hour plus trek to pick the kids up for the weekend. Pulled the plug on the Zapco because I couldn't get rid of the noise but I think it still sounds pretty damn good with just the front doors playing. Definitely gonna hear a few cars before I invite anyone into mine. I still need to put together my favorite and (what I think to be) best sounding tracks. Most of what I like is either on the Chesky disc or a couple of my IASCA discs. Percussion and horns are my friends, vocals are not...... Gonna be swerving all the way to Aberdeen in the morning swapping CDs in an out. Can't wait!


----------



## dgr932

My SUV is dirty. Install is not neat. Tuning incomplete but regardless of all the obstacles, Black rain spent 4 hors after a full day at his job to get sound in my ride. Forever in debt to the guy who dedicated his time to someone he has only known for about a week. Honored to learn alot from you guys tommorow.


----------



## dgr932

Possibly a stupid question but is there a list of gear for sale/trade at the show tomorrow? Sneak peak perhaps?


----------



## Slammer

dgr932 said:


> Possibly a stupid question but is there a list of gear for sale/trade at the show tomorrow? Sneak peak perhaps?


X2..... Not really in the market for anything but already seen a few items I wouldn't mind having. The EP4X is interesting for sure. I have run an EP4 and an EP5 but neither had enough balls for me. I went with other brands when I went with more power but always loved how the Hertz amps sounded on the doors...


----------



## stereo_luver

dgr932 said:


> Possibly a stupid question but is there a list of gear for sale/trade at the show tomorrow? Sneak peak perhaps?


You should have spoken sooner. I must have enough at home to put together 5-6 systems.

In NC now but still about 1 1/2 - 2 hours away. I'm too tired to continue. My days start at 4:30am 7 days a week so around 9:00pm I'm running out of steam.

Chuck

BTW the address is wrong on the announcement. It should read Lakeshore.


----------



## chithead

dgr932 said:


> Possibly a stupid question but is there a list of gear for sale/trade at the show tomorrow? Sneak peak perhaps?


I'll have a pair of Sundown SA-8 v1.5 subwoofers and some other goodies.


----------



## Slammer

stereo_luver said:


> You should have spoken sooner. I must have enough at home to put together 5-6 systems.
> 
> In NC now but still about 1 1/2 - 2 hours away. I'm too tired to continue. My days start at 4:30am 7 days a week so around 9:00pm I'm running out of steam.
> 
> Chuck
> 
> BTW the address is wrong on the announcement. It should read Lakeshore.


I had the address problem too. Mapquest didn't recognize it and just dumped me with "Welcome to Aberdeen" without taking me to the park. I did a search and it appears that the park is just past Highway 5 (heading south) if you are on Highway 1. Shouldn't be too hard to find really. How big can Aberdeen be? Now that I've said that, I will surely be driving in circles for two hours and roll up late. Uggh!


----------



## claydo

Ok, rides clean......door cards look like ass........car is loaded......and just spent a few listening.......ok, cold chills........IM READY!


----------



## claydo

Oh yeah, cold chills brought on by Chicago's it better end soon, second album......she's soundin sweet!


----------



## Slammer

chithead said:


> I'll have a pair of Sundown SA-8 v1.5 subwoofers and some other goodies.


I'm a Sundown whore from my SPL days and am actually wearing a Sundown Audio T-Shirt while typing this reply. Jacob is way cool and his amps are ridiculously under rated. I've run his SAZ line but was most impressed with the SAE-1200D that I had in my GMC truck, powering my 15" Memphis Mojo. My biggest car audio regret is still that I scored a deal on an 18" Nightshade, decided that I couldn't build a box big enough for it and sold it on eBay to break even. Really wish I still had that woofer in the garage..... I know someone mentioned asking him to the meet a few days ago. Any word on whether he is coming?


----------



## Slammer

claydo said:


> Oh yeah, cold chills brought on by Chicago's it better end soon, second album......she's soundin sweet!


I bought a couple Chicago CDs, expecting them to sound really good but was quite disappointed. Sound quality wasn't what I had hoped for and I heard a lot of noise. May have been the recording that I bought. Two disc greatest hits combo.... Only a couple of tracks sounded good to me.


----------



## bose301s

Fired up my new Arc KS125.4 Mini today for the first time and have a dead channel. Jeremy (sleeves) is who I bought it from and he'll be there tomorrow and said he'll check it out, he's been nothing but awesome to me so I expect everything to work out, but unless I throw the Clarion back in I will not be up and running for tomorrow, but I'll still be there listening to other cars.


----------



## claydo

Slammer said:


> I bought a couple Chicago CDs, expecting them to sound really good but was quite disappointed. Sound quality wasn't what I had hoped for and I heard a lot of noise. May have been the recording that I bought. Two disc greatest hits combo.... Only a couple of tracks sounded good to me.


I've got the first two albums.......absolutely killer music.....before they went all cheesy love tunes only, in the late 70's early 80's. The first album is punchy and dynamic, but with the normal noise floor of a late60's recording......the second album is much the same.....punchy and dynamic, but not pristine. The second album in particular has a huge stage presentation, obviously recorded in a big room, with the sizable band all there filling there spots.


----------



## j-man

claydo said:


> I've got the first two albums.......absolutely killer music.....before they went all cheesy love tunes only, in the late 70's early 80's. The first album is punchy and dynamic, but with the normal noise floor of a late60's recording......the second album is much the same.....punchy and dynamic, but not pristine. The second album in particular has a huge stage presentation, obviously recorded in a big room, with the sizable band all there filling there spots.


Yeah, for us old guys, Chicago went downhill pretty fast after Terry Kath's dumb ass shot himself!


----------



## claydo

Yes that went downhill fast when Peter cetera took the lead.....when the.money started rolling in, it accelerated.


----------



## Serieus

i'm headed out now, see you guys in a few hours


----------



## claydo

Ugh, dam its early........not much sleep.......showering, then hitting road.....


----------



## chithead

And awaaaaaaay we go


----------



## TheBetterMethod

Well, I won't be attending after all. I have business to take care of elsewhere.
I'd love to be there, but it isn't going to work out.

Very unfortunate, you guys would love to meet me. 

There better be videos and tons of pics tomorrow!


----------



## j-man

Rollin!









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Slammer

Got the cooler and car packed up and just did a final check for necessary items (smokes, cell phone charger, camera, etc....). Gonna hit the Sheetz for a bag of ice to keep everything cool and then I'm on the way!


----------



## SilkySlim

Yea man going to make it. Wife's car in the shop unexpected repairs have to leave the family mine but I'm bumming a ride with AssDouche no cars ready to show though. At least we can do the meet great and listen. Leaving in a few min.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## j.key

not going to be able to make it until late this afternoon maybe. alot of stuff came up


----------



## Slammer

Just got back to the (919) and wanted to say that this meet was a blast. Thanks to Jason and Mike for putting it all together! Great turn out and the whole thing went VERY smoothly. Had a blast listening to the cars today and only wish I had a chance to hear more. Should have spent more time listening than standing around talking..... It was really nice to spend some time with people that know more about system design and tuning than I do and and I got some great feedback. Big thanks to Kendal for some pointers on my DTA, and to Richard who was more familiar with it's functionality on my Kenwood HU than I was. Huge thanks to Tim and to Brian for a more comprehensive and complete review of my system's strengths and weaknesses than I could have hoped for. I've got a lot of work to do, but already can't wait for the next meet!


----------



## JSM-FA5

Really wish I could have made it! Looking forward to the next meet. Ill actually have my system completed by then.


----------



## ike3000

I had a great time today. It was great meeting some of you. Every was so cool and laid back. I got to listen to some great sounding systems and got some ideas on how to fix my tune. Had the pleasure of listening to Jason's car...man that thing is out of this world. Great work. 

Thank you to Jason and Mike for putting this together. I'm glad there's a community of such cool guys who love car audio. This experience really got me excited and I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## The Natural

Thank you to Jason and Mike, along with everyone else who helped put the meet together. I had a great time and got to listen to some really great sounding cars. Thanks to Kendall for the invitation. You guys really know how to influence a guy to want to spend all of his time and money pursuing his own version of audio perfection.

I apologize for bringing gallons of tea and assuming that someone else had cups covered...then leaving one of the gallons knowing there were no cups. doh!


----------



## chithead

Some pictures from today:


----------



## chithead




----------



## Black Rain

Finally made it home. Myself and the wife had a wonderful time. Want thank Mike and Jason for hosting. I enjoyed listening to all the vehicles, should have heard more. Thanks to everyone for all knowledge, ideas and helpful tips. Now that I have a better understanding of what a real quality sound system should be like, I have lots of work ahead of me.

Hope to see everyone at the next GTG.


----------



## dgr932

Gentlemen,
Thank you for the overwhelming amount of lessons ranging from phase, depth, time alignment and so many more. although I was not able to give a proper demo all day due to improper setting and damaged Head Unit. thanks for allowing me to enjoy your vehicles and your company. BTW mine was fixed but not before getting home. 
Thanks again for my first ever SQ meet. Please Keep in touch.

Dustin (DGR932) "Blue Ford Explorer"


----------



## Slammer

Gonna go ahead and dish out some hate/love to Clay for telling me how good my setup sounded, rite before I heard his Cobalt and it put my setup to shame..... Knew I had staging and imaging issues going into this but listening to his really drove it home. Pods were HUGE, but the Tangbands sounded great! Well done bro. I need more power than what I have. Rolled up with 1,400 watts RMS and sampled systems that were 4,000w plus. No comparison.... I'm already scheming on my next mods.......


----------



## SilkySlim

Thank you again Mike & Jason. I look forward the next one. We had fun and got to hear some really good cars. Until next time.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Wow, what a fun day....... thanks to Mike and Jason for puttting this thing together ( and two sweet demo discs! ). Beautiful weather, perfect location, great food, and fellowship.......mix in some great sounding cars, and lots of music........tis truly a recipe for fun! I enjoyed every demo I took, and loved showing off a few demos myself. There were lots of eager ears awaiting at every turn, first meet I've seen with so many hungry for exposure to sq, prying quizzically for specs and reasoning behind equipment/installation choices. My knowledge in these areas is limited, my reasoning nonsensical, but I hope I could convey a little of what I have learned to some of the newer fellas. Its inspiring to see so many folks so passionate and interested in this hobby from the area, and also promising towards the attendance levels of future gtgs. Slammer, no worries about your sound, you have the ingredients to get where ya want to get........hell, you shoulda heard my stage at Jason's fall meet just last year......my first, lol. I'm still a newb at this, and listening and learning at events like this can truly help ya to the next level. You had good tonality, and that my friend, is an excellent start. Also, speaking of adding equipment and new set ups, remember, having the latest and greatest does not assure audio bliss. Although it can definately assure a thinner wallet. Take what you heard at the meet, digest what folks shared with ya, study up in this valuable research tool ( interwebz) and maximize what you're currently running first, for until you unleash the fullest potential of equipment you already have, stepping up to more lustworthy gear is not money well spent. When your knowledge pushes "paid for" equipment to the point of it holding your system back, then you will posses the tools to take full advantage of any new equipment you wish to purchase.....


----------



## claydo

Oh, and thanks for the pics chit!



And on a sad note......dammit I missed two of the crowd elected "must listens", chucks Dodge and mikes Toyota....... ugh.....hope to get the chance to rectify both of those, one of these days.....


----------



## claydo

Ill post my crappy celly pics tomorrow. I took a few, but probably not near enough. It was great seeing you guys I already knew again, and met a truly overwhelming amount of new faces. Some I've talked to on here, and elsewhere, and some I hadn't. Its always a trip putting actual faces with the folks you have talked with online, as apposed to the imaginary appearance you mentally label them with......lol, me and chithead were discussing this just this morning.......


----------



## casey

Had an awesome time despite being sun burnt! Everyone was so eager to share their setup. It has definitely opened up my eyes to what is possible. The food was on point as well, thanks for throwing together such a fun, laid back meet. Didnt even realize we were there for 7 hours. 

Claydo, the Cobalt was ridiculous, period. Im glad someone else listens to **** as loud as I do.

Mike, the Sequoia made me me laugh from being so great. The ice cold ac really helped the sq out as well 

John and Mark, thanks for answering my questions.

Great meeting everyone else as well. I definitely will do my best to make these from here on out. I have been going to car related meets for 10+ years and havent found a group of people as friendly and willing to share info.

Maybe next time Ill have something put together! Theres more than one to do it right is what I learned today


----------



## chithead

claydo said:


> Oh, and thanks for the pics chit!


Have another one here you might like


----------



## Assdouche

I had a really good day yesterday. Thanks to everyone that let me experience their car. Next time I'll have to skip the 5 am installation and have the car tuned properly.


----------



## Black Rain

Married to audio.

My husband loves loves loves anything and everything to do with car audio, and he can talk about it from sun up to sun down and then some. I understand his passion but I didnt really understand it fully until today. Its like being a football widow except for car audio. For better or worst I supoort my husbands second love. I have to admit there are days in the past when I would just yes him to death because someone talking to you about something you have no knowledge of is hard, but this is his passion and with that said, it will grow to be mine as well....
Ready to get in the audio game, so put me in Coach... ready to join Team Black Rain. 

P.S. I have a new found respect for SQ guys and their drive to sonic nirvana. And thanks to everyone at the meet, I had an awesome time talking, seeing and especially hearing your rides. And a special thanks to the wives, it was a pleasure meeting you all.

Mrs. Black Rain


----------



## j-man

Thanks for the pics Daniel, good work man. Appreciate ya not posting one of my baby pushing coolant all over the parking lot  Lessoned learned: true ram air is not conducive to idling in 90* heat! Thanks to Chuck for use of the charger, many thanks to you sir

A huge thanks to Mike and J for organizing a fantastic meet! Our little group that started a few years ago just keep getting bigger and better! The number of cars in attendance was impressive, but even more impressive was the quality of the sound everyone brought to the table. Lots of different approaches and equipment used all resulting in some fantastic listening. Loved every single car I listened to and can't wait for the next meet to hear the others (get to work Daniel  ) 

Very thankful for Jeremy (sleeves) taking time away from listening to the other cars to install my mosconi 6-8 and getting it going. Lots of work left to do since we just did a basic crossover setup and nothing else but if it weren't for you, I would have brought it back home and returned it to the shelf it has been on for the past year. Thank you brother 

Mark it was great seeing you and getting feedback on my setup. After I get some more tuning done with the 6-8 I will have to cruise down and bug you and Joey. Been thinking about that whole front sub thing and Lord knows I ain't going to any shop around here for fab work! 

Hope everyone had safe and uneventful travels to their homes. After all my dead battery/overheating issues am happy to report the ride home was great. Temp never above 170  

Everyone keep up the great work and look forward to seeing everyone again


----------



## chithead

Ah yes, here are some pictures of that swap out - the Mosconi is a very sweet piece for sure!


----------



## chithead

Here are some others from yesterday:


----------



## ungo4

Yesterday was great! Thanks to everyone for letting me listen to your systems. This was the best sounding group of cars I've ever heard at a contest or gtg. It was really good to meet all you guys in person. The passion displayed by everyone is infectious. How can you not dig car audio when hanging out with people such as yourselves?! 

Tim


----------



## Slammer

I didn't get as many pics as I wanted to but figured I would share them everyone. Gonna post one here and then add the three or four others if this one works correctly. Posted tons of pics from my PhotoBucket in the past but the IMG code doesn't look right when I paste it. Fingers crossed.....


----------



## Slammer

Okay, good. Was gonna be pissed if that didn't work. Here are the others. Not the best, but pics none the less.


----------



## bertholomey

Here are my after-meet sentiments,

Thank you to all that were able to attend - you guys make these meets successful and enjoyable. Regrets that life sometimes pushes aside our plans and passions so that we have to miss great opportunities like this. I know it is kind of painful to see the pictures and read the remarks of all the folks who were able to make it (Erin - we have that t-shirt for you )

As I said in my 'speech' yesterday, Thank You to Mike for picking the location, and thank you to the folks that donated funds to allow us to enjoy it all day. We had some guys come from Pennsylvania and Alabama - Thank You for making these long trips at expense of time, money, and time away from loved ones and other commitments. We had a few small mishaps yesterday with cars / systems not playing nicely, but we had guys with nasty skills (and measuring equipment) and a community spirit to help out in those situations. 

Mike had the vision for the cook out, and I think that was a great success as well. Fantastic people, great sounding cars, and beautiful weather summed up the day. Now for the pictures I took 

Steve (Captainobvious) drove down from Philly and stayed at my place on Friday night. We cleaned the cars and did a bit of set up on his P99 and 6to8





Early in the day - around the time of the 'Inspection' from the Park Nazi (who came around to our way of thinking )



The Barrier!







discussing something important......







Jeremy is explaining something to Daniel....



Sadly, the last demos in the Milan



A part of the view



A proud Al........






Notloudenuf said:


> oke: This guy.....always causing trouble. :laugh:
> 
> You coming up here to fish while we listen to "real" systems.


We thought we had a 'Webster' sighting, but upon further inspection, it was just a guy fishing.



Mark demonstrating what should happen during a demo 



Brian's chevy









Chuck's Truck







The Hurley Gurley guys.......



The Meet Mascot! (I didn't get permission from her to post her picture )



Always some deconstruction going on





Shameless plug for JPM!





Sweet formation



Tim's Prelude







Felt like 100 in the full sun at times 



Getting a jump



Clay's





Dustin and Tim



Donut!



Moving towards Twilight





Most of the group - There were a few missing from this shot, but it was a good sized group. 



I listened to most of the cars there, but regretfully, I still missed a few. You guys are awesome - Thank you to the spouses and sig figs that came out - and I'm already looking forward to the next one.


----------



## ragnaroksq

really, jason? lol
that guy is twice my size at the bridge fishing lol


----------



## stereo_luver

It was a damn nice turn out for this GTG. Jason was doing a head count so I'll let him give the tally. Thanks go to ALL that contributed to make this happen. I'm glad I made the ride up. It was good to meet some new people to put a face to the username on the forums. I didn't get to listen to everyone's system but those I did hear were either on the right track or sounding great. Mike and Jason had some nice tunes dialed in. Jason your car has a vast improvement over the last time I heard it. Mike...well hell man as usual your tune was impressive to say the least. I believe there was as much work going on to systems as systems that were up and running. Clay I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to hear your car before I had to leave. I guess I should have gotten in line for tickets for a demo earlier in the day...LOL I heard some good things about it.

I didn't make to the AL State Finals due to a 18 wheeler tire AND rim in the road on I-85 near the SC line. I caught it with both right side wheels and bent both rims after getting a little airborne on that side of the truck. I managed to get the spare on and limped home to Atlanta (Kennesaw) about 4:00am. It was a shaky ride at 55mph-60mph. I was pretty sure I had a tune to take to the show after I did some minor sub bass / midbass adjustments on the fly after I left the GTG. OH well there is still enough time and shows to qualify for Finals.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver

In memory of Al.

Chuck


----------



## Velozity

I meant to post this last night but fell asleep too early, lol. Thank you to EVERYONE who came out, including members, guests, and their families. I had an awesome time and both Jason and I agree that it was a 100% success. The weather was perfect, the food was good and plenty, and the tunes were sweet. I think our total attendance was 25, which is insane for a gtg. I can't remember the last time I went to an sq comp with that many people. Anyone who missed this really missed a treat as everyone who had a system to demo really brought their A-game. The whole day went too fast! A few special thank yous:

Jason (bertholomey)- thanks for the encouragement to host this thing and for all your help and input. The Scooby is everything I expected and more. Great tune and great install work by Mark (Treosols).

Tim (ungo4)- My fellow grillmaster! Thanks for helping out in the pit my man. You are fun to hang out with and your Prelude is a joy to hear. Get back into the lanes!

Steve (captainobvious)- You were very helpful all day, thanks. I wish I could've heard your Mazda.

Kendal (Notloudenuf)- Thank you for having a broken a/c because I lost 10 pounds while demoing your car. I was just enjoying your tune too much to leave! It's like a sauna in there .

Juan (Black Rain), Dustin (dgr932), Casey (casey), and Shawn (?)- All of you guys had great infectious enthusiasm. I love it when new guys are so hungry to learn more and so open to everyone's advice. Thanks for coming!

Chuck (stereo_luver)- **Edit: Yikes! Sorry about the accident on the highway. Glad you're okay though.** 
Good luck in Alabama today bro. Your truck is going to be tough, really tough, to beat. I hope it's going well. And hurry up and install the ODR so I can get your processor!

Chad (SilkySlim)- Even though you were wearing a Carolina shirt, you're still cool with me . I'm glad you're getting back into car audio and look forward to hearing your ride. Glad you made the drive from the Queen City.

Al (BigAl205)- I know you're reading this thread from the shadows. I'm going to see what I can do about that. If only I could replace my backseat with 200 pounds of subwoofer maybe I could have the low-lows like you do! My son really enjoyed the Juno Reactor demo: "Dad he has waaayy more bass than you..." 

Clay (claydo)- You were just too popular yesterday man! I felt like I had to take a number to get into your car. I too am sorry I didn't get to experience your demo. I was told that it was an 'experience'. Next time we just swap keys and hear each other's systems first. Thanks for coming and for keeping this thread alive with your self-conversations .

Brian (carter1010)- You have crazy headroom in that Cavalier. I am in love with those JBL tweeters. I have never seen so many speakers in a small vehicle. Very nice sound.

Dean (Slammer)- The Lexus is so sweet. There's no reason for you to doubt your sound. I liked it and look forward to your changes. And thanks for the food prep help also.


Again thanks to everyone, and if I didn't call you out specifically I'm sorry, but I'm just as appreciative to you as well. Thank you for coming and I'm glad everyone made it home safe! 'Til we meet again...


----------



## bertholomey

ragnaroksq said:


> really, jason? lol
> that guy is twice my size at the bridge fishing lol


I know.....he is huge......but I thought the fishing instead of participating in a car audio G2G was appropriate 



stereo_luver said:


> I didn't make to the AL State Finals due to a 18 wheeler tire AND rim in the road on I-85 near the SC line. I caught it with both right side wheels and bent both rims after getting a little airborne on that side of the truck. I managed to get the spare on and limped home to Atlanta (Kennesaw) about 4:00am. It was a shaky ride at 55mph-60mph. I was pretty sure I had a tune to take to the show after I did some minor sub bass / midbass adjustments on the fly after I left the GTG. OH well there is still enough time and shows to qualify for Finals.
> 
> Chuck


Wow! The curse of the NC G2G's strikes again. After Neil hit that wood in the freeway on the way back to Florida, and Casey getting hit by that deer, I was worried about everyone going back. I hate that happened to you Chuck! I just texted Steve, and he made it back to Philly OK


----------



## captainobvious

Slammer said:


> Just got back to the (919) and wanted to say that this meet was a blast. Thanks to Jason and Mike for putting it all together! Great turn out and the whole thing went VERY smoothly. Had a blast listening to the cars today and only wish I had a chance to hear more. Should have spent more time listening than standing around talking..... It was really nice to spend some time with people that know more about system design and tuning than I do and and I got some great feedback. Big thanks to Kendal for some pointers on my DTA, and to Richard who was more familiar with it's functionality on my Kenwood HU than I was. Huge thanks to Tim and to Brian for a more comprehensive and complete review of my system's strengths and weaknesses than I could have hoped for. I've got a lot of work to do, but already can't wait for the next meet!



Your car looks absolutely sick btw. Love the looks of them. Unfortunately, yours was one of about 3 or 4 that I didn't get into. Next time!


----------



## stereo_luver

Cool Steve made it back and hopefully with some tunes. I wish I would have stayed in town now and helped get his system back up and running.

Steve's a cool guy. I enjoyed meeting him.

Chuck


----------



## captainobvious

claydo said:


> Wow, what a fun day....... thanks to Mike and Jason for puttting this thing together ( and two sweet demo discs! ). Beautiful weather, perfect location, great food, and fellowship.......mix in some great sounding cars, and lots of music........tis truly a recipe for fun! I enjoyed every demo I took, and loved showing off a few demos myself. There were lots of eager ears awaiting at every turn, first meet I've seen with so many hungry for exposure to sq, prying quizzically for specs and reasoning behind equipment/installation choices. My knowledge in these areas is limited, my reasoning nonsensical, but I hope I could convey a little of what I have learned to some of the newer fellas. Its inspiring to see so many folks so passionate and interested in this hobby from the area, and also promising towards the attendance levels of future gtgs. Slammer, no worries about your sound, you have the ingredients to get where ya want to get........hell, you shoulda heard my stage at Jason's fall meet just last year......my first, lol. I'm still a newb at this, and listening and learning at events like this can truly help ya to the next level. You had good tonality, and that my friend, is an excellent start. Also, speaking of adding equipment and new set ups, remember, having the latest and greatest does not assure audio bliss. Although it can definately assure a thinner wallet. Take what you heard at the meet, digest what folks shared with ya, study up in this valuable research tool ( interwebz) and maximize what you're currently running first, for until you unleash the fullest potential of equipment you already have, stepping up to more lustworthy gear is not money well spent. When your knowledge pushes "paid for" equipment to the point of it holding your system back, then you will posses the tools to take full advantage of any new equipment you wish to purchase.....




Well said, brother, well said.


----------



## claydo

OMG, Chuck, I'm glad that wheels were the only things damaged. That sounds like it could have been much worse. A whole 18 Wheeler wheel, wow, I guess you were glad to be in a truck as well! I hate yer plans got ruined, but I'm glad you could limp home. I was sad I didn't hear your truck, like I mentioned earlier, it was given "must listen" status by the crowd. Thought that we would swap demos there in the end, but it just didn't happen........I always miss one that people say I have to hear, dammit, this time there was two.

Mike your Toyota earned the status as well, and I didn't hear it. At least I got to demo the rest of the cars on the must hear list, as there were several given this honor by the crowd.


Chit, wow great pic of my car......clean. This is a rare condition for my car lately! Seemed to rain all summer.......thanks for even more pics Jason, Mike, and Dean. 

Here's my celly pics...
money shot......the crew








als massive air mover








speach,speach!








big al doing " god's work"








some of the crew








fixin' them plates








one dynamic car!

















got em lined up

















brians dash








brians intimd8rs








capns' p99








capns' kicks








tha chit!








great turnout!








thank you, have a nice day!


----------



## stereo_luver

GTG's can be more productive than an event sometimes. Feedback from those who compete with tips can go a long way. Plus the guys who are coming along also have something to offer. I always hear a little something I'm missing in my system when hearing another tune. Everybody wins.

Chuck


----------



## captainobvious

Black Rain said:


> Married to audio.
> 
> My husband loves loves loves anything and everything to do with car audio, and he can talk about it from sun up to sun down and then some. I understand his passion but I didnt really understand it fully until today. Its like being a football widow except for car audio. For better or worst I supoort my husbands second love. I have to admit there are days in the past when I would just yes him to death because someone talking to you about something you have no knowledge of is hard, but this is his passion and with that said, it will grow to be mine as well....
> Ready to get in the audio game, so put me in Coach... ready to join Team Black Rain.
> 
> P.S. I have a new found respect for SQ guys and their drive to sonic nirvana. And thanks to everyone at the meet, I had an awesome time talking, seeing and especially hearing your rides. And a special thanks to the wives, it was a pleasure meeting you all.
> 
> Mrs. Black Rain


Good to hear it! It was nice to meet you and Juan!


----------



## captainobvious

stereo_luver said:


> It was a damn nice turn out for this GTG. Jason was doing a head count so I'll let him give the tally. Thanks go to ALL that contributed to make this happen. I'm glad I made the ride up. It was good to meet some new people to put a face to the username on the forums. I didn't get to listen to everyone's system but those I did hear were either on the right track or sounding great. Mike and Jason had some nice tunes dialed in. Jason your car has a vast improvement over the last time I heard it. Mike...well hell man as usual your tune was impressive to say the least. I believe there was as much work going on to systems as systems that were up and running. Clay I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to hear your car before I had to leave. I guess I should have gotten in line for tickets for a demo earlier in the day...LOL I heard some good things about it.
> 
> I didn't make to the AL State Finals due to a 18 wheeler tire AND rim in the road on I-85 near the SC line. I caught it with both right side wheels and bent both rims after getting a little airborne on that side of the truck. I managed to get the spare on and limped home to Atlanta (Kennesaw) about 4:00am. It was a shaky ride at 55mph-60mph. I was pretty sure I had a tune to take to the show after I did some minor sub bass / midbass adjustments on the fly after I left the GTG. OH well there is still enough time and shows to qualify for Finals.
> 
> Chuck



WOW, Chuck that's crazy. Glad you made it out ok though, that could have been much worse. Bummer about missing the AL state finals. I think you could have done some damage over there. The truck sounded fantastic even before your additional tuning. Great width and depth in the stage and a well balanced sound- I really enjoyed it! I'm glad I finally got to meet up and talk with you, it was a pleasure.


----------



## captainobvious

stereo_luver said:


> Cool Steve made it back and hopefully with some tunes. I wish I would have stayed in town now and helped get his system back up and running.
> 
> Steve's a cool guy. I enjoyed meeting him.
> 
> Chuck



Thanks Chuck, I appreciate the thought and of course, the feeling is mutual! Honestly, I was surprised you stayed as long as you did with a long road ahead of you. That's a lot of wheel time brother


----------



## claydo

uh oh, did something quit on ya steve? it seems everyone was regretting not hearing your car, but i heard it play! those planars are going to be phenominal when ya get to spend some time on a tune. with just your rough in tune, the sparkle, edge, and bite known to ribbon type drivers was there......glad i got to hear it!


----------



## carter1010

Thanks to Jason and Mike and anyone else that had a hand in organizing this event. I had a great time and got to hear some amazing systems and get some very helpful input. Everyone agreed, I should add a bit more power and I lack a bit of headroom. 

Clay, the system sounds great, the midbass really help a ton!

Tim, your car is amazing, but you know that already : )

Steve, I still give you a ton of credit on my build regardless of how reluctant you are to accept it. I really really want to hear your car. Can you come to my place next weekend so I can check it out? 

Silky slim and assdouche : ) hopefully we can get together soon!

The Natural: Make you SQ dream a reality! 

Daniel, I love that you love what I love, you know what I am saying? 

Jason, the BRZ is amazing! The changes you have made have all been good ones!

Mike, I very much enjoyed the time I spent in your truck...very nice work!

I enjoyed listening to everyones cars, and I know I missed a couple of cars as well. If my wife were involved, we would all have a checklist so we would all know what was left to listen to.

Next event, the cavalier will probably (hopefully) be gone and I will have a new car. I am thinking no aftermarket sound in that vehicle, but hopefully I can still come and listen to some great systems even if I don't have one myself. But as we all know...best laid plans...

Thanks again!

Brian


----------



## bertholomey

Mike - I was talking to your lovely wife at lunch time yesterday, and she said the other day, 'her song' came on, and she turned it to '3'.........last night it hit me........that must mean -3.0 db on the Clarion.........I thought the system was loud at -15.0 db!  The BOOM with no RATTLES!


----------



## Slammer

bertholomey said:


> Mike - I was talking to your lovely wife at lunch time yesterday, and she said the other day, 'her song' came on, and she turned it to '3'.........last night it hit me........that must mean -3.0 db on the Clarion.........I thought the system was loud at -15.0 db!  The BOOM with no RATTLES!


I could NOT imagine it at -3.0! When he jumped out to head back to the grill, he told me I was safe to -12.0. I never went louder than -14.0 and it was plenty loud. She sounds a lot like my wife........


----------



## captainobvious

OK! Now that I got to respond, I wanted to give a few shout outs too. I'll apologize in advance as I'll almost certainly forget to mention some people. Overall, the whole crowd was a pleasure to meet, demo with and talk with about things audio related and not. Thanks to each of you for taking some time to welcome me and introduce yourselves. The trip down from Pennsylvania was well worth the drive ! I worked as hard as I could to bring down a working system, but just just ran out of time. Sorry you guys weren't able to get a proper demo of the equipment. (Next time!)

First off, thanks to Jay for putting me up for the stay so I could make this event. There are lots of nice people in this hobby. Jay is one of those rare few that goes out of his way to do something kind for someone else, not asking for anything in return. Truly a great guy.

Jay and Mike- Awesome get together. I don't think things could have gone any better than they did. Well planned out and executed bro's ! Both of your vehicles were outstanding. Very different equipment, tunes and sounds. That HX-D3 is awesome Mike. How does one improve a DRZ ?? Not only one of the best systems of the day, but also appreciated was the nice COOL interior (possible Frigidaire or Kenmore sponsorship opportunity?  )Jay I love the impact that up front sub brings to the table in your car and it makes me all the more eager to get mine installed ! An excellent sounding vehicle all around- right up my alley 

Clay and Big Al- Comedians of the day  You guys kept me laughing. Clay your system sounded damn good. Output to the gills and nice imaging to boot. Those W4 bamboo's have a nicer weight to the midrange than the 3" version I ran for a while. Thanks for the extended demo! Al, I think my entire cabin is about the airspace for your sub stage  Nice to finally meet you!

Tim- Your Prelude was really smooth and I loved the slick install ideas used. It still eludes me how you managed to sink those midbasses in so far and deep into the kicks. Combined with the tweeter location you utilized, I imagine your PLDs are very minimal. Nice job!

Brian-
Nice job on the the fabrication work in the bumble bee Cavalier  I was glad to see you were able to make it happen!  It was nice to finally get to sample those JBL's and the PPI phantom amps I've always wondered about. Your system taked "headroom" to a whole other level hah!

Chuck-
Thanks for fitting me in for a demo. Again, your truck was terrific. Can't wait to see what you come up with next on the tune and with the new equipment! 

Kendal- I liked the diamond setup- Wish I could have heard more, but I was melting in there! lol Nevertheless, it was nice to meet and talk with you

Dustin- Thanks for showing me the system. I'm glad the new ground made a difference. You'll have to keep me posted on whether that issue crops back up. Hopefully you'll be in the clear! Don't forget to PM me about those bamboos 

Juan- Same goes for you, I know you were interested in checking them out as well. Shoot me a PM  Nice meeting you!

Chris- Thanks for the demo of the Hybrid setup in your Civic- I'm glad I got in early before the heatwave set in  I forget- were those the imagine's or the Clarus? Either way they surprised me. I like the "hybrid" sound. Reminded me of the Legatia's sound.

Jeremy, Rich, Dan, Dean, Jman and everyone else I may have forgotten- I'm sorry I didn't get more time to talk with you guys a little more. Jeremy good luck with your endeavors whether it ends up being audio, or something else that "pays the bills" 
Jman- best of luck with that new 6to8 Mosconi unit!


Finally, a very special thanks to Mark W (Treosols) for taking time to help me troubleshoot an issue with the system. I appreciate you lending your expertise and teaching me a few things. I'm going to take your advice about that TPI scope. That should help me really optimize my system.


----------



## captainobvious

claydo said:


> uh oh, did something quit on ya steve? it seems everyone was regretting not hearing your car, but i heard it play! those planars are going to be phenominal when ya get to spend some time on a tune. with just your rough in tune, the sparkle, edge, and bite known to ribbon type drivers was there......glad i got to hear it!


Haha, thanks Clay. My P99 was actually clipping at a much earlier point than I had thought and was gumming up the Mosconi 6to8. Combine that with the fact that ZERO gain/level adjustments were made on any of the physical pieces and I was clipping the signal while only seeing about 2 volts at the amps. Not a recipe for success But that's what you get when you don't have time to do a proper setup and tune. I literally had just gotten sound out of the system on Thursday night before driving out to NC the following morning. No biggie though, I think everyone else was more disappointed than I was about it. I'm sure I'll be able to get out there at some point again though, no worries!


----------



## Velozity

bertholomey said:


> Mike - I was talking to your lovely wife at lunch time yesterday, and she said the other day, 'her song' came on, and she turned it to '3'.........last night it hit me........that must mean -3.0 db on the Clarion.........I thought the system was loud at -15.0 db!  The BOOM with no RATTLES!




Lol, I just showed her this post. Sadly, when she said "3" she meant the one on the other side of zero (+3.0db!). The damn thing only goes up to +6.0db! Luckily when 'her song' came on she was streaming from iHeart radio and the sensitivity of the aux inputs is lower than the CD level. So my voice coils were spared a meltdown, lol.




Slammer said:


> I could NOT imagine it at -3.0! When he jumped out to head back to the grill, he told me I was safe to -12.0. I never went louder than -14.0 and it was plenty loud. She sounds a lot like my wife........



Tell me about it...




Also to Jason, Steve, Chuck, Casey, Brian and others who said something nice about my system...THANK YOU!


----------



## bertholomey

Literally wiping tears from eyes laughing so hard !


----------



## Serieus

captainobvious said:


> Chris- Thanks for the demo of the Hybrid setup in your Civic- I'm glad I got in early before the heatwave set in  I forget- were those the imagine's or the Clarus? Either way they surprised me. I like the "hybrid" sound. Reminded me of the Legatia's sound.


haha, we could've just BBQ'ed burgers and dogs on my interior 

they were imagines, purchased on a whim without hearing them before  after listening to shaun's system with the legatia l6's (i think?) and l1 pro ring radiators right after mine, they certainly do seem to have a similar sound signature although the improvements in the legatia's are obvious and i think i may consider upgrading a bit sooner than i had planned, just because "the bug has bit"  i'd like to compare the l6v2's with the clarus midbass.

thanks for the demo of the planars. i've been involved in sq-oriented sound for several years but only recently (i.e. past 2 years or so) got into actual speaker setups rather than headphones and have never heard any planars and it was only in the last few months that i'd ever actually seen them even online. they have a great sound, i hope you make it to the next meet so i can hear it with a real tune and see how the finishing touches come. also, like i said, i love your car.

jason, your car sounds fantastic and i don't think you lost much, if anything, by going with only the front sub. your car is extremely smooth and relaxing to listening to, it's really a damn-near perfect system for enjoyment. through all the changes it's still one of my favorite systems at the meets.

kendal, thanks for going through some tuning tracks in my car with me and giving me some tips. i'm glad i sat in there with you at this meet and got your thoughts, including your past thoughts on the old front stage. i agree (somewhat) on the tweeters -- i don't know if ripping your head off was the right phrase, but perhaps poking needles into your ear drums with each sound around 8khz  they certainly were far more in your face throughout the ENTIRE range than the imagines, though, and that's something that i enjoyed at first for the character it adds, but it got old very quickly.

clay, your car is fantastic and probably my favorite that i heard at this meet. you've improved your staging significantly, and the impact your car had was unmatched at the meet. when you asked if i liked metal, there was no choice but to say yes -- especially with how it sounds in your car, the kicks *kick*!

shaun, i really enjoyed your truck despite your complaints with it. i would certainly move your tweeters; i think some of your complaints were with frequency response, and moving them and changing their degree of on- vs off-axis will absolutely change that. i think ring radiators like to be more on-axis than traditional domes, but i may be wrong so don't quote me. moving them also reduces your PLD's so your staging will improve but it was actually pretty shockingly good, every bit as good as mine  i hope you make it out to more meets in the future, i have a feeling you're going to get that truck sounding very good. i'd like to throw this out there: kendal recommended the tuning guide by cmusic which i plan to follow as soon as the weather cools off a bit, link here. All of the wire swapping and disconnecting is unnecessary with our deck since we can mute all the channels and swap phase, etc from the driver seat so i think it will work well. you have a very solid foundation with your equipment, i hope you can get it how you want it!

tim, your car was great and i really enjoyed listening to it. your secrets are safe with me and i'll leave it at that. also, i never said that you have too much base, just a lot of bass 

i forgot who it was with the explorer running the legatia l8's with l3's (or were they l4's?) but i hope you can figure out what's going on with your system. i love the fact that the l3's still made the system sound mostly complete despite not having any bass. they're fantastic drivers and i hope to see your car again at one of the meets so i can listen to it with the l8's 

jeremy, i really enjoyed chatting with you about the different lines of speakers and whatnot. i'll be sending you a pm in the future if i decide to go with any equipment you carry or if i decide to upgrade to clarus or legatias -- always happy to keep something local. as is now, i need to stick with what i have and save some money, but in the future i would for sure love to bring some business to your shop.

i've been up since 4 am this morning to go do a 10 hour shift of flipping burgers so i'm going to go to bed, so i apologize to those i missed. to jason and mike, thanks for hosting such a fantastic event. the location was great although i would've been okay with getting more shade for my car :laugh: really though, it was awesome. i don't know who all brought what but thanks to everyone that brought food that i ate and drinks that i drank. and to everyone: thanks for coming and hanging out, i love these events. everyone does things differently in their cars but there was not a single car that sounded bad in the slightest.

i'm glad no one got naked after the brownies.


----------



## claydo

Thanks for the compliments, guys! It sure makes ya feel good when others listen to what you've worked on so hard, sinking the old blood sweat and tears into, and grown so intimate with over time, then get positive feedback on it! Sometimes you wonder if you've personalized your sound too much,so its nice to know that what appeals to you, others enjoy as well. We spend so much effort and time searching for the slightest gains, hour after hour sitting and tuning, changing this, tweaking that, the relationship with your car and system almost takes a life of its own, it becomes an extension of yourself. Laying it out there for folks to experience something so close to you is an exhilarating experience, leading to a bit of performance anxiety, an extreme fear of mysteriously appearing rattles, and a fear of last minute eq blunders......


----------



## ErinH

alright, now I really wish I could have made this one. So ... when you guys have one in the Spring make it a weekend I can come and I'm there. Pretty please.


----------



## ike3000

Serieus said:


> shaun, i really enjoyed your truck despite your complaints with it. i would certainly move your tweeters; i think some of your complaints were with frequency response, and moving them and changing their degree of on- vs off-axis will absolutely change that. i think ring radiators like to be more on-axis than traditional domes, but i may be wrong so don't quote me. moving them also reduces your PLD's so your staging will improve but it was actually pretty shockingly good, every bit as good as mine  i hope you make it out to more meets in the future, i have a feeling you're going to get that truck sounding very good. i'd like to throw this out there: kendal recommended the tuning guide by cmusic which i plan to follow as soon as the weather cools off a bit, link here. All of the wire swapping and disconnecting is unnecessary with our deck since we can mute all the channels and swap phase, etc from the driver seat so i think it will work well. you have a very solid foundation with your equipment, i hope you can get it how you want it!



Hey Chris,
thanks for the feedback. i did some tuning adjustments yesterday and it's starting to sound better. hearing other cars really opened my ears and i don't think i'm too far off from a great sound. i really like the smoothness of the Legatias, but had a hard time getting the staging right. i should have some free time in a few weeks to get started on moving the tweeters to the pillars. i'm going to play with "double-sided tape" placement for a while to see what sounds best.

let me if you're ever interested in the 500/1. you're definitely a cool guy and i'm willing to give you a good deal.


----------



## captainobvious

bikinpunk said:


> alright, now I really wish I could have made this one. So ... when you guys have one in the Spring make it a weekend I can come and I'm there. Pretty please.


Chances are slim I'll ever make the drive out to one of yours as it makes this drive pale in comparison from Pennsylvania, so get your butt out there !


----------



## Notloudenuf

Final list of attendees:

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Mercury Milan
3) Chuck (stereo_luver) - '05 Dodge 1500 quad cab
4) Chris (serieus) - silver Honda Civic
5) Richard (bose301s) - red Ford Focus +1
6) Steve (Captainobvious) - red Mazdaspeed 3
7) Clay (claydo) - red cobalt
8) Dustin (dgr932) - blue ford explorer
9) Al (bigal) - Honda element
10) Mike (velozity) - Big Tree +3
11) Shaun (ike3000) - grey Tacoma
12) chad (Silkyslim) - +1
13) Dean (slammer) - is350
14) Brian (carter1010) - Cavalier
15) Daniel (chithead) - Subaru Forester
16) Paul (The Natural) - Caravan +1.5 
17) Tim (ungo4) - Prelude
18) Ken (counts as guest since no screen name but had a demo car) - Honda CRV
19) Adam (The A Train) - Civic
20) Jeremy (Sleeves)
21) Juan (Black Rain) - '04 Sorento +1
22) John (Jman) 05 Vette 
23) Mark (TREOSOLS) "Doctor"
24) Casey (casey) Civic +1

23 members 9.5 guests (Did I miss anyone?)
Max attendees at 32.5 throughout the day, including wives, fiancees, kids, and friends that tagged along.

This was a great meet. I got to put some faces with names that I never expected to meet. 

I am so sorry to everyone that demo'd my car. I learned yesterday that the fan does not turn so the AC will not work sitting still. It had to have been over 110 inside the car. I'm afraid to know what the actual temperature was. On the plus side; when you got out of my car the ambient air temperature of 87+ felt like you were in the AC.  :worried: :blush:

There are some great sounding systems in this community and some in-progress builds that are going to be great sounding systems. We have always had a good crowd at these events. The knowledge level at this one was even further above the line than I had anticipated. In addition all the less experienced people were hungry for the available knowledge. It was a sight to behold. If this were a college there were a lot of hours earned on Saturday.

I'm not going to call out each one individually because I can't add anything that hasn't already been said. 
Thanks to Jason and Mike for putting this meet together. I look forward to these more than my own vacations. I hope to put something together for you guys to come east this winter. It will certainly not be up to this level though.

Thanks again to everyone and hope to see you all again very soon.


----------



## decibelle

Wow yall that looked like it was a great day. Sorry I couldn't be there this time. Lots of folks I haven't seen and cars I haven't heard in a very long time. I am truly disappointed with myself.

BUUT glad everyone had a kickass day. Maybe next time...


----------



## claydo

Hate ya didn't make it ally, would of loved to have heard the Monte again. Also would have been fun resisitng the urge to crank it during your demo! I think you'd approve of the new midbasses, for the newfound impact is definately pleasurable! I could have used the more restrained demo, most let me go wild with the volume.....by the end of he day, the old ears were thoroughly scorched. I spent the first hour of the ride home in complete silence.......but the second hour I spent exploring my two new demo discs.......


----------



## req

bummer i couldnt go 

*sigh*

next time for sure - glad it was a blast though! thx for the pics!


----------



## claydo

Sorry req, ya definately missed a good one!


----------



## claydo

Oh, and I forgot to give props to Mike and Tim for spending several hours over a hot grill in the sunshine! The cookout was awesome idea, the food was plentiful, and the pause gave everyone a great opportunity for discussion......there were some great stories shared!


----------



## wdemetrius1

I hate that I was not able to make this one. 

It's feels good to be able to look at the pictures and see that there was a good turnout and everyones looks like they had a great time.


----------



## captainobvious

I forgot I had these on my phone and just figured I'd post them up. These were taken on my trip down to NC for the GTG. 

A North Carolina dust storm?





Fire!






This was about an hour out from Jay's place. Looks like a lanscaping truck hauling a trailer of gear **** the bed.








It actually kit a Honda Civic and smashed the hell out of it- front drivers side was all smashed up, windshield broken and airbags deployed. Looked pretty bad but everyone was out of their vehicles and appeared ok.


----------



## Notloudenuf

I'm happy, proud, and a little embarrassed to say that I fixed my A/C tonight. It took about 15 minutes and 2 shots of WD-40.

The fan just needed a little lubrication to get going. Dangit, but to all the people that lost weight listening to my car, you're welcome


----------



## ErinH

So, when is the next one? I gotta mark the calendar early.


----------



## EditTim

bikinpunk said:


> So, when is the next one? I gotta mark the calendar early.


Ditto that! I'm bummed I missed this one...


----------



## Velozity

Notloudenuf said:


> The fan just needed a little lubrication to get going.



I have that issue sometimes.


----------



## The Natural

Did I miss out on a demo disc? I got the Bertholomey disc and love it...good range of music for testing different aspects of the system and I like many of the tracks.

If there is another one available, I can send some money to make it worth the effort to send me one.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bikinpunk said:


> So, when is the next one? I gotta mark the calendar early.





EditTim said:


> Ditto that! I'm bummed I missed this one...


Would you guys be interested in one on or around Jan. 18? Here is the distance to the proposed site for each of you.
To Atlanta: 6:31 hrs
To Mobile Al:	10:58 hrs



Velozity said:


> I have that issue sometimes.


Uhhhhhh what are we talking about again? :laugh:


----------



## ErinH

I'm actually not quite that far. I'm in Decatur. I think when I checked google had me at about 8 or 8.5 hours. So a tad bit closer. 

I believe my wife doesn't work that weekend so it would probably work for me. How's the weather there in January? Lol.


----------



## captainobvious

Notloudenuf said:


> I'm happy, proud, and a little embarrassed to say that I fixed my A/C tonight. It took about 15 minutes and 2 shots of WD-40.
> 
> The fan just needed a little lubrication to get going. Dangit, but to all the people that lost weight listening to my car, you're welcome


Hahaha way to go Kendal :laugh: Just in time for winter !


----------



## captainobvious

Another Spring meet might make sense. Temps will be warmer, weather nicer, more time for guys to tinker and plenty of advance notice for the ERIN's out there


----------



## Notloudenuf

bikinpunk said:


> I'm actually not quite that far. I'm in Decatur. I think when I checked google had me at about 8 or 8.5 hours. So a tad bit closer. I believe my wife doesn't work that weekend so it would probably work for me. How's the weather there in January? Lol.


The place I am proposing is quite a bit further east than any of the other meets that we have had (since I live much further east in NC than the rest of this crowd) I checked Decatur to the site and it shows 9 hrs 51 mins.
The weather is average high 50 average low 32. Typically coat in the morning short sleeves in the afternoon.



captainobvious said:


> Hahaha way to go Kendal :laugh: Just in time for winter !


Just in time for me to sell it. :fingerscrossed: :worried:



captainobvious said:


> Another Spring meet might make sense. Temps will be warmer, weather nicer, more time for guys to tinker and plenty of advance notice for the ERIN's out there


I don't want to get in on Jason or Mike's possibly proposed Spring meet. It is too early for them to be planning seeing as how we are just 10 days removed from the previous meet. Assuming that a spring meet would happen I was trying to break up the fall/spring meet schedule with something in the middle.

This is all speculation at this point. I really just wanted something to do before the spring meet (assuming there is one) and I wanted something closer to my house than a 2.5 hour drive.  There are several of my friends that would love something like this but can't get a full day away from jobs/family to drive to Greensboro or wherever.

Does any of that make sense?


----------



## SilkySlim

So I know that captin obvious would be a little further. But how would Mathews/Charlotte sound to everyone. I have a couple places in mind right off of 485. Easy to get too for sure. Depending on interest and turnout.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

Notloudenuf said:


> I don't want to get in on Jason or Mike's possibly proposed Spring meet. It is too early for them to be planning seeing as how we are just 10 days removed from the previous meet. Assuming that a spring meet would happen I was trying to break up the fall/spring meet schedule with something in the middle.
> 
> This is all speculation at this point. I really just wanted something to do before the spring meet (assuming there is one) and I wanted something closer to my house than a 2.5 hour drive.  There are several of my friends that would love something like this but can't get a full day away from jobs/family to drive to Greensboro or wherever.
> 
> Does any of that make sense?



Ahhh, gotcha. I can certainly understand that  Go for it!


----------



## ErinH

Notloudenuf said:


> The place I am proposing is quite a bit further east than any of the other meets that we have had (since I live much further east in NC than the rest of this crowd) I checked Decatur to the site and it shows 9 hrs 51 mins.
> The weather is average high 50 average low 32. Typically coat in the morning short sleeves in the afternoon.


Ahhhh... I didn't realize that. My bad. 

Yea, that extra 2 hours would probably put me over the top of not going. I may just wait out a Spring meet if it would be closer to me. I have a personal cap at about 8 hours. If I'm driving further than that, I'm going to Disney World. Which I'm actually planning on doing again in April. lol.


----------



## ErinH

SilkySlim said:


> So I know that captin obvious would be a little further. But how would Mathews/Charlotte sound to everyone. I have a couple places in mind right off of 485. Easy to get too for sure. Depending on interest and turnout.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That would be really good for me, personally. That's showing as a 7 hour drive which would probably be more along the lines of 6 hours assuming no traffic. 


I definitely don't want you guys to get me wrong. I'd love to make a meet. I just don't want to come across like I'm the only person attending so you have to cater to me. I'm not saying it's that way... I just don't want to come off as "that guy". I've always wanted to make it to an NC meet but stuff has kept me from it. I'm not planning on competing next year pretty much solely so I can afford (both money and time) to make a weekend trip out your guys' way for a change and meet some new faces and also to attend some other meets should they crop up. 
Hopefully whenever you guys do your next big meet, I'll be able to make it. I'm certainly going to try my best.


----------



## ErinH

Do you guys want me to split off this convo in to a different thread?


----------



## Serieus

SilkySlim said:


> So I know that captin obvious would be a little further. But how would Mathews/Charlotte sound to everyone. I have a couple places in mind right off of 485. Easy to get too for sure. Depending on interest and turnout.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i'm at unc charlotte, would be there for sure.


----------



## captainobvious

SilkySlim said:


> So I know that captin obvious would be a little further. But how would Mathews/Charlotte sound to everyone. I have a couple places in mind right off of 485. Easy to get too for sure. Depending on interest and turnout.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thanks for the consideration Slim 
yeah, that would be a bit far out for me so I'd probably wait for Jay's Spring meet.


----------



## Navy Chief

Thought some you would appreciate knowing that there is now a VA state finals just south of Richmond.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ate-finals-9-28-13-3x-event-dinwiddie-va.html


----------



## dgr932

After the last meet. I don't care where we meet as long as im invited.


----------



## claydo

Hey Dean, was reading through the thread and happened upon your statement about rms power. My car is pretty dynamic, care to take a guess at what I'm pushing? Lol, ill bet your high......cut yours in half, you'll be pretty close......780 Watts rms rated power .....two 60×4's and one 150×2. Don't put a lot of faith in power ratings.........they don't mean much.......


----------



## Slammer

claydo said:


> Hey Dean, was reading through the thread and happened upon your statement about rms power. My car is pretty dynamic, care to take a guess at what I'm pushing? Lol, ill bet your high......cut yours in half, you'll be pretty close......780 Watts rms rated power .....two 60×4's and one 150×2. Don't put a lot of faith in power ratings.........they don't mean much.......


Holy hell Clay, you trying to make me feel worse than I already do? Just kidding bro, and really impressed that your car plays that loud with only that much power. I'm actually on the verge of completely changing my set up. Don't want to say with what in case it falls through, but really think my new plan will get me much closer to the type of sound I want in the IS. Still doing a lot of research, reading and system planning. I will take pics and may post a thread in the "build log" forum once I narrow down some details and stuff starts showing up in the mail.


----------



## Velozity

claydo said:


> Hey Dean, was reading through the thread and happened upon your statement about rms power. My car is pretty dynamic, care to take a guess at what I'm pushing? Lol, ill bet your high......cut yours in half, you'll be pretty close......780 Watts rms rated power .....two 60×4's and one 150×2. Don't put a lot of faith in power ratings.........they don't mean much.......




I'll do you one better. I'm only running 5w x 2, 10w x 2, and 10w x 1!..............


----------



## Serieus

Velozity said:


> I'll do you one better. I'm only running 5w x 2, 10w x 2, and 10w x 1!..............


:laugh:

never would've expected that clay, i have just as much overall power as you (more or less)


----------



## captainobvious

Slammer said:


> Holy hell Clay, you trying to make me feel worse than I already do? Just kidding bro, and really impressed that your car plays that loud with only that much power. I'm actually on the verge of completely changing my set up. Don't want to say with what in case it falls through, but really think my new plan will get me much closer to the type of sound I want in the IS. Still doing a lot of research, reading and system planning. I will take pics and may post a thread in the "build log" forum once I narrow down some details and stuff starts showing up in the mail.


I'll be looking forward to seeing it Dean.


-Steve


----------



## captainobvious

Velozity said:


> I'll do you one better. I'm only running 5w x 2, 10w x 2, and 10w x 1!..............



Max or RMS ?


----------



## Notloudenuf

Clay you may have inadvertently saved my life. 

You "forced" (lol) me to listen to your car as I was trying to leave. Afterwards I was driving on Hwy 690 and came upon an accident where another car had ran a stop sign and T-boned the car on my road. It couldn't have happened any more than about 5 minutes prior to me coming upon it. If I hadn't listened to your car that very well could have been me that got broadsided.


----------



## captainobvious

Notloudenuf said:


> Clay you may have inadvertently saved my life.
> 
> You "forced" (lol) me to listen to your car as I was trying to leave. Afterwards I was driving on Hwy 690 and came upon an accident where another car had ran a stop sign and T-boned the car on my road. It couldn't have happened any more than about 5 minutes prior to me coming upon it. If I hadn't listened to your car that very well could have been me that got broadsided.



Sounds like a lot of us saw some issues out there in our travels.


Clay Kent? Unsuspecting news reporter by day and audio conquering, virginity defending, bad ass man-hulk soothsayer extraordinaire by night?




.


----------



## claydo

Notloudenuf said:


> Clay you may have inadvertently saved my life.
> 
> You "forced" (lol) me to listen to your car as I was trying to leave. Afterwards I was driving on Hwy 690 and came upon an accident where another car had ran a stop sign and T-boned the car on my road. It couldn't have happened any more than about 5 minutes prior to me coming upon it. If I hadn't listened to your car that very well could have been me that got broadsided.


Holy shnikeys Kendal, I'm damn glad you hung around a bit!


----------



## claydo

Velozity said:


> I'll do you one better. I'm only running 5w x 2, 10w x 2, and 10w x 1!..............


Like I said, don't put much faith in power ratings........specially if they are on a zuki, lol!


----------



## claydo

Serieus said:


> :laugh:
> 
> never would've expected that clay, i have just as much overall power as you (more or less)


Once again, power ratings, I don't really know how they come up with em. Years ago I heard a lil Bitty soundstream, rated at like 25× 2, pound the **** out of 2 blue thunder 10's.


----------



## claydo

captainobvious said:


> Sounds like a lot of us saw some issues out there in our travels.
> 
> 
> Clay Kent? Unsuspecting news reporter by day and audio conquering, virginity defending, bad ass man-hulk soothsayer extraordinaire by night?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lol, I hear ya capn, good thing I'm wearing my boots.......its getting deep in here!


----------



## claydo

Slammer said:


> Holy hell Clay, you trying to make me feel worse than I already do? Just kidding bro, and really impressed that your car plays that loud with only that much power. I'm actually on the verge of completely changing my set up. Don't want to say with what in case it falls through, but really think my new plan will get me much closer to the type of sound I want in the IS. Still doing a lot of research, reading and system planning. I will take pics and may post a thread in the "build log" forum once I narrow down some details and stuff starts showing up in the mail.


Oh, man I'm just sayin power don't mean much, that's all.......can't wait to see where ya go with it, thought you had a fine start already! Love that car, ill be looking forward to the next demo........BTW anyone care to share how to fit multiple quotes into one post? Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## captainobvious

claydo said:


> Oh, man I'm just sayin power don't mean much, that's all.......can't wait to see where ya go with it, thought you had a fine start already! Love that car, ill be looking forward to the next demo........BTW anyone care to share how to fit multiple quotes into one post? Any advice would be appreciated!


Click the little button on the bottom right of each post that shows the +" icon. Then click the POST REPLY button on the bottom left once you've selected each of them.


----------



## Serieus

claydo said:


> Once again, power ratings, I don't really know how they come up with em. Years ago I heard a lil Bitty soundstream, rated at like 25× 2, pound the **** out of 2 blue thunder 10's.


we have a (broken ) soundstream reference 405s 5-channel in the garage @ home - i don't know where to get it repaired and i'm not sure if i would want to pay to have it repaired given the size of the beast, but i'm almost certain that the 25x4 and 100x1 ratings are full of crap. maybe someday i'll get it fixed and put it to use


----------



## claydo

Did it work?......dammit....


----------



## claydo

maybe this time?


----------



## claydo

Oh well, thanks anyways capn! Maybe phone wont allow it.....


----------



## claydo

captainobvious said:


> Click the little button on the bottom right of each post that shows the +" icon. Then click the POST REPLY button on the bottom left once you've selected each of them.





claydo said:


> Oh, man I'm just sayin power don't mean much, that's all.......can't wait to see where ya go with it, thought you had a fine start already! Love that car, ill be looking forward to the next demo........BTW anyone care to share how to fit multiple quotes into one post? Any advice would be appreciated!





Serieus said:


> we have a (broken ) soundstream reference 405s 5-channel in the garage @ home - i don't know where to get it repaired and i'm not sure if i would want to pay to have it repaired given the size of the beast, but i'm almost certain that the 25x4 and 100x1 ratings are full of crap. maybe someday i'll get it fixed and put it to use



Hey, there we go........gotta hit the quote button too, you guys just witnesses learning in action! Pitiful, huh?.........lol, that soumdstream might be worth at least getting a quote to fix...........back in the day they were beasts....


----------



## Black Rain

So what you all are saying is, your front stage doesjt need a load of power to make sound good? So its all down to the signaling (TA, xover, eq)?


----------



## claydo

Well, you need enough power to cleanly produce the desired volume. What I'm saying is more along the lines of amp ratings are ********, and inconsistant at best......


----------



## Black Rain

I feel stupid cuz I dont understand "desired volume".


----------



## claydo

Naw man, don't feel stupid, how about.......enough power to play at the volume you want.....to reach your " desired volume " you must have enough power to play at the level you want, cleanly.


----------



## Black Rain

Ok I think I got it but how do you determine that power? Whats the volume that judges place your HU when at shows? Normally their in there in there alone. .. right?


----------



## Slammer

My thought process has always been that it's better to have more power and use less "gain", than to match the rms of the amp to the rated power of the speaker and then use more "gain" to get it as loud as you would like it to play. I have my PPI set at about 1/4 gain and it plays pretty loud up front. Any more gain than that and it would be too loud and wouldn't play as clearly. My sub is rated 500w but I have an EP1D that produces 1,000w @ 1ohm. Part of that is because I'm running the sub in a sealed enclosure but again, I am using very little "gain" and play most music with my sub output level on my HU at about +3 (range is from -15 to +15) so that's a pretty reserved setting and I still get plenty of clean bass from my 15.


----------



## Black Rain

Ok I think that Im getting the gist of this. So get me an amp with plenty enough power and I can keep the gains down, meaning my speakers wont always see all that wattage but I'll be able to make it cleaner and it gives me more dynamics in my front stage.


----------



## claydo

Black Rain said:


> Ok I think I got it but how do you determine that power? Whats the volume that judges place your HU when at shows? Normally their in there in there alone. .. right?


The first question, I don't have an answer to, other than if ya buy a quality amp, it should have substantial power supplies, amperage ratings of built in fusing or recommendations from manufacturer can give this away. All I know is if an amps lacking balls, you'll know it. Judges all listen at different volumes, whatever they prefer, but its best to have the headroom available should they desire to use it, linearity at higher volumes is a scoring category in meca. Yes, they are alone for judging.


----------



## captainobvious

Black Rain said:


> Ok I think I got it but how do you determine that power? Whats the volume that judges place your HU when at shows? Normally their in there in there alone. .. right?


As head units put out different voltage at different volume settings, and because music tends to sound more dynamic when listened to at louder volumes (to a point), I believe that the judges first use a test track and measuring device to set a consistent output level on a system before judging.






Black Rain said:


> Ok I think that Im getting the gist of this. So get me an amp with plenty enough power and I can keep the gains down, meaning my speakers wont always see all that wattage but I'll be able to make it cleaner and it gives me more dynamics in my front stage.


Bingo 
Plus, keeping gains down on the amp will usually result in a lower overall noise floor for the system (meaning if you played a zero bit track of digital silence and turned it way up, the lower your "noise floor", the less noise you'll hear). Some are cleaner than others in this regard.


----------



## captainobvious

Black Rain said:


> Ok I think I got it but how do you determine that power? Whats the volume that judges place your HU when at shows? Normally their in there in there alone. .. right?


As different head units put out different voltages at different volume settings, and because music tends to sound more dynamic when listened to at louder volumes (to a point), I believe that the judges first use a test track and measuring device to set a consistent output level on a system before judging. This means all of the vehicles are referenced at approximately the same output level for consistency and fairness.

Determining the power is a little more difficult. Try listening to a system at the top volume level you want to listen to it at and then measure the output decibels. At least then you'll have a _rough_ target db level to shoot for. You can then look at the rated efficiencies of your drivers and try to determine how many watts will be necessary to reach that db level. For example, if you decide you want to reach a 110db listening level, you could start with, say your midrange driver. If it's rated at 89db 1w/1m (at one watt of input power to the speaker, it plays at an average of 89db), then we need to provide enough power to get the extra 21db of volume. Every time you double the input power, you raise the output by 3db. So, 

1w=89db
2w=92db
4w=95db
8w=98db
16w=101db
32w=104db
64w=107db
*128w=110db*

You would need around 128watts to reach your desired output level from _this_ speaker. This is a very crude way of doing it and there are of course many other factors and considerations involved(pass band, impedance and efficiency in the pass band, enclosure and power handling, transfer function/cabin gain, power compression, etc.), but at least you can ballpark it. In addition, you may want to provide more power than this number for dynamic headroom.


----------



## captainobvious

And here's a nice little reference chart for Db levels and what to compare them to.

Decibel (Loudness) Comparison Chart

Also shows that an increase of 10db is perceived as twice as loud. An increase of 20db is perceived at 4 times as loud.



-Steve


----------



## ErinH

Yes. Keep in mind sensitivity of the speaker plays a large role here. If you have a speaker with low-to-mid sensitivity (ie; a full range/wideband) you often need at least 2x the power to put it on par with a standard sensitivity driver. (where 2x power is 3dB and most fullrange drivers are in the 85dB @ 1w/1m range and 'normal' speakers are in the 88-89dB @ 1w/1m range).


----------



## captainobvious

bikinpunk said:


> Yes. Keep in mind sensitivity of the speaker plays a large role here. If you have a speaker with low-to-mid sensitivity (ie; a full range/wideband) you often need at least 2x the power to put it on par with a standard sensitivity driver. (where 2x power is 3dB and most fullrange drivers are in the 85dB @ 1w/1m range and 'normal' speakers are in the 88-89dB @ 1w/1m range).


Good point.
...and then there are other factors to consider as well if you go that route, like listed above- sensitivity in the actual frequency band you will be playing, power compression (how much of that extra input power is being wasted as heat because of the drivers inability to dissipate it), the actual power handling of the driver (can it even get to the output you want before it's thermal or physical limits are reached?).


----------



## Black Rain

Holy cheese.... now I can tell why it takes so much time to geg your ride ready, along with consistently swapping out speakers and amps and what. Long and tedious process. If was as easy as SPLing everyone would be doing it....lol. 

But aleast now im getting to see things with the right eye.
Thanks you


----------



## dgr932

Gentlemen thanks again for all the overwhelming abundance of knowledge and experience shared with me at the meet. Im calling for your help yet again as i embark on a new build log. Nissan s14 240sx sq build log. Please provide your opinions and mentor me through this sq build. Thanks again


----------



## captainobvious

dgr932 said:


> Gentlemen thanks again for all the overwhelming abundance of knowledge and experience shared with me at the meet. Im calling for your help yet again as i embark on a new build log. Nissan s14 240sx sq build log. Please provide your opinions and mentor me through this sq build. Thanks again



We'd be happy to. Post a link to your build log here so it's easy to find for everyone


----------



## dgr932

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ery/154831-nissan-240sx-s14-sq-build-log.html


----------

